# Norway's Problem with Anti-Semitism



## Sally

Looks like there is a lot of anti-Semitism in Norway these days.

Norway's Problem with Anti-Semitism 

JULIE BINDEL
December 2012

Norway regularly tops surveys of wealth and wellbeing. The 2012 Legatum Prosperity Index last month ranked it the most prosperous nation on earth.

For many people, however, the first image that now comes to mind when they think of Norway is the Breivik massacre. The 77 victims who died on July 22, 2011 were mostly young supporters of the ruling Labour party, which the far-right gunman Anders Behring Breivik accused of permitting the country's "Islamisation". 

Norway could soon come top of another ranking: as the first country in Europe to be Judenfrei or Judenrein (the Nazi terms for the ethnic cleansing of Jews). 

Anti-Semitism in Norway has become such a serious threat that many Jews are emigrating to Israel and elsewhere to escape it. Human rights activists, police and leaders of the rapidly shrinking Jewish community fear that soon, for the first time in centuries, Jews will have no visible presence in Norway at all.

Continue reading at:

Norway's Problem with Anti-Semitism | Standpoint


----------



## bianco

_When the Norwegian media do focus on the problem, they tend to link anti-Semitism to Islam. 
In 2010, the Norwegian Broadcasting Corporation reported that anti-Semitic attitudes were prevalent at a number of Norwegian schools with significant Muslim minorities. 
Teachers revealed that Muslim students often "praise or admire Adolf Hitler for his killing of Jews", that "Jew-hate is legitimate within vast groups of Muslim students" and that "Muslims laugh or demand teachers to stop when trying to educate about the Holocaust". _

#####

Doesn't surprise me one iota.



_The earliest Muslim migrants to Norway in the 1960s were primarily from Pakistan but today they are mainly from Middle Eastern countries and Somalia. The first generation had no interest or connection with the Middle East but some of the young men from those communities are becoming radicalised and supportive of other Muslims from that region. A number, say police, are committed to jihad and motivated to take up arms in support of their "Muslim brothers" from the Middle East. _

#####

The Islamification of Europe...the Islamification of the world...yes, that's what's happening.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgmhF2rtEdQ]Muslim Plans For Conquering Europe Succeeding. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> Norway could soon come top of another ranking: as the first country in Europe to be Judenfrei or Judenrein (the Nazi terms for the ethnic cleansing of Jews).


I fail to see why this is a problem?    ...


----------



## bianco

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Norway could soon come top of another ranking: as the first country in Europe to be Judenfrei or Judenrein (the Nazi terms for the ethnic cleansing of Jews).
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see why this is a problem?    ...
Click to expand...


Jews would be far better off relocating to Israel now than waiting until Norway becomes an Islamic state...they might not be allowed to leave then, or worse.

Not enough room in Israel?
No worries, relocate the Palestinians to Jordan and other Arab states and make Israel larger, with the inclusion of the land now known as Palestine or whatever.


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Norway could soon come top of another ranking: as the first country in Europe to be Judenfrei or Judenrein (the Nazi terms for the ethnic cleansing of Jews).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see why this is a problem?    ...
Click to expand...


Naturally a good musulman like you wouldn't see it as a problem.  However, how long do you think Norway is going to put up with your fellow musulmen?  After all, 90 percent of the violent rapes in Norway are cammitted by musulmen.  In general, I don't think the Norwegians are too happy with musulmen in their midst.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcAHOQgHb48]NORWAY'S MUSLIM PROBLEM - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Phoenall

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Norway could soon come top of another ranking: as the first country in Europe to be Judenfrei or Judenrein (the Nazi terms for the ethnic cleansing of Jews).
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see why this is a problem?    ...
Click to expand...




 Then you wont see the whole of Europe being muslimrein or muslimfrie either will you. Because believe me this is the way we are heading with the increase in child rape and violence from the muslim ghettos. Wont be long before the US does the same thing


----------



## FA_Q2

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Norway could soon come top of another ranking: as the first country in Europe to be Judenfrei or Judenrein (the Nazi terms for the ethnic cleansing of Jews).
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see why this is a problem?    ...
Click to expand...


You really dont think there is a problem with ethnic cleansing?

Really?


----------



## Meathead

Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Norway could soon come top of another ranking: as the first country in Europe to be Judenfrei or Judenrein (the Nazi terms for the ethnic cleansing of Jews).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see why this is a problem?    ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naturally a good musulman like you wouldn't see it as a problem.  However, how long do you think Norway is going to put up with your fellow musulmen?  After all, 90 percent of the violent rapes in Norway are cammitted by musulmen.  In general, I don't think the Norwegians are too happy with musulmen in their midst.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcAHOQgHb48]NORWAY'S MUSLIM PROBLEM - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...

Is anyone happy about Muslims in their midst?


----------



## Shaarona

*US Refrained from Bombing Auschwitz 'To Avoid Jewish Influx'*

Historian Rafael Medoff's research shows how repeated pleas to bomb camps were ignored intentionally.


AAFont Size
 By Ari Yashar

US 'Feared Jewish Influx' if It Bombed Auschwitz - News from America - News - Israel National News

More on this topic

Anti-Semitic Comedian 'A Victim of His Own Fascism'
'US Plans Auschwitz Borders To Complete Holocaust'
BDS Fail: SodaStream Wins Battle Against French Boycott
Police Seize Cash Stash from Home of Anti-Semitic Comic
Neturei Karta Demonstrate in Support of Hungarian Anti-Semite
NJ Hassid: 'I Was Saved by the Mercy of G-d'
US Refrained from Bombing Auschwitz 'To Avoid Jewish Influx'
MK Shaken by Holocaust Memories, Modern Anti-Semitism
France Intensifies Crackdown on Jew-Baiting Comic
ADL Chairman: US Position on Pollard Reflects Anti-Semitic Myths

http://www.israelnationalnews.com/News/News.aspx/176876#.UuzT6ZuA3IV


----------



## Sunni Man

FA_Q2 said:


> You really don&#8217;t think there is a problem with ethnic cleansing?
> 
> Really?


There is no ethnic cleansing taking place in Norway.

The jews are voluntarily moving of their own accord and are not being physically forced to do so.   ..    

.


----------



## Phoenall

Meathead said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see why this is a problem?    ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally a good musulman like you wouldn't see it as a problem.  However, how long do you think Norway is going to put up with your fellow musulmen?  After all, 90 percent of the violent rapes in Norway are cammitted by musulmen.  In general, I don't think the Norwegians are too happy with musulmen in their midst.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcAHOQgHb48]NORWAY'S MUSLIM PROBLEM - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is anyone happy about Muslims in their midst?
Click to expand...




 Certainly not in Europe, but the tide is turning and more and more people are voicing their opinions about muslims. A poll last year showed that 85% of those asked did noy trust the muslims and found them violent and arrogant.


----------



## Phoenall

Sunni Man said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really dont think there is a problem with ethnic cleansing?
> 
> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> There is no ethnic cleansing taking place.
> 
> The jews are voluntarily moving of their own accord and are not being physically forced to do so.   ..
Click to expand...




 YOU LYING POS the muslims are attacking the Jews so they are forced to  move, they have been overheard saying that once they are all in Israel they will bomb it and wipe out the Jews completely.


----------



## bianco

Exactly why Israel should have nukes and plenty of them, pointed at the Arab world, ready to turn all the Muslim Arab nations into ash at a moment's notice.


----------



## bianco

Of course, you don't have to be a Jew in Norway to be attacked ...

No Cookies | thetelegraph.com.au



> *Muslim kids bullied my son over salami sandwich during Ramadan, family claims *
> 
> A SYDNEY couple has withdrawn their two children from a public primary school, claiming their 11-year-old son was bullied by Muslim students because he ate a salami sandwich during Ramadan.
> 
> Antonios, a Year 5 student of Greek-Australian background at Punchbowl Public School in Sydney's southwest, said he and a friend had to be locked inside the library for an hour after being chased by a group of Muslim boys offended by his choice of food while they were fasting.
> 
> Other parents also complained to The Daily Telegraph about bullying at the school and claimed victims received too little protection.
> 
> One said her 12-year-old son was scared to open his lunch box at school because he was harassed about what is in it. "He has been bullied from day one . . . about being a Christian and about the hot salami in his lunch," she said.
> 
> "My boy has a Greek background . . . the bullying is extreme.
> "He has been called a fat pig and hit on the back with a stick."


----------



## bianco

Phoenall said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally a good musulman like you wouldn't see it as a problem.  However, how long do you think Norway is going to put up with your fellow musulmen?  After all, 90 percent of the violent rapes in Norway are cammitted by musulmen.  In general, I don't think the Norwegians are too happy with musulmen in their midst.
> 
> NORWAY'S MUSLIM PROBLEM - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone happy about Muslims in their midst?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly not in Europe, but the tide is turning and more and more people are voicing their opinions about muslims. A poll last year showed that 85% of those asked did noy trust the muslims and found them violent and arrogant.
Click to expand...





> "Naive left-wing journalist" [in the video]



Sounds about correct.
Heaps of them in the West.
Many people blame them for a lot of the problems facing Norway and Europe/Britain today.

It's too late for Norway...and in particular the Jews living there.
Norway was warned, along with the rest of Europe and Britain...but they refused to listen.
Now look what's happened, exactly what they were warned against.


----------



## Cajun

Meathead said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see why this is a problem?    ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally a good musulman like you wouldn't see it as a problem.  However, how long do you think Norway is going to put up with your fellow musulmen?  After all, 90 percent of the violent rapes in Norway are cammitted by musulmen.  In general, I don't think the Norwegians are too happy with musulmen in their midst.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is anyone happy about Muslims in their midst?
Click to expand...


"happy" is a strange word to use. i mean, i have no problem being around muslims and enjoy their company, the ones i know, but i don't normally have people fill out a resume where they list a religious preference before i keep company with them. i think if the radio city rockettes were all muslims, i would be quite happy in their midst, ot them in mine.

you sound like a bigot to me if you think people should be judged based solely upon their religion..


----------



## Coyote

Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Norway could soon come top of another ranking: as the first country in Europe to be Judenfrei or Judenrein (the Nazi terms for the ethnic cleansing of Jews).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see why this is a problem?    ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naturally a good musulman like you wouldn't see it as a problem.  However, how long do you think Norway is going to put up with your fellow musulmen?  *After all, 90 percent of the violent rapes in Norway are cammitted by musulmen*.  In general, I don't think the Norwegians are too happy with musulmen in their midst.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcAHOQgHb48]NORWAY'S MUSLIM PROBLEM - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


BULLSHIT.

Seriously Sally...do you genuinely believe what you are saying here?

Gil Ronen's Fabricated Statistics About Oslo Rapists Being All Muslim | loonwatch.com

Either you are stating this to push Sunni's buttons

or

You genuinely believe it.

Which is it?


----------



## Phoenall

bianco said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone happy about Muslims in their midst?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly not in Europe, but the tide is turning and more and more people are voicing their opinions about muslims. A poll last year showed that 85% of those asked did noy trust the muslims and found them violent and arrogant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Naive left-wing journalist" [in the video]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds about correct.
> Heaps of them in the West.
> Many people blame them for a lot of the problems facing Norway and Europe/Britain today.
> 
> It's too late for Norway...and in particular the Jews living there.
> Norway was warned, along with the rest of Europe and Britain...but they refused to listen.
> Now look what's happened, exactly what they were warned against.
Click to expand...




 Its never too late to take back control, remember the Gates of Vienna as all muslims do.


----------



## Phoenall

Cajun said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally a good musulman like you wouldn't see it as a problem.  However, how long do you think Norway is going to put up with your fellow musulmen?  After all, 90 percent of the violent rapes in Norway are cammitted by musulmen.  In general, I don't think the Norwegians are too happy with musulmen in their midst.
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone happy about Muslims in their midst?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "happy" is a strange word to use. i mean, i have no problem being around muslims and enjoy their company, the ones i know, but i don't normally have people fill out a resume where they list a religious preference before i keep company with them. i think if the radio city rockettes were all muslims, i would be quite happy in their midst, ot them in mine.
> 
> you sound like a bigot to me if you think people should be judged based solely upon their religion..
Click to expand...




No they have to be judged on what they believe their religion tells them to do. If it tells them to murder, steal and rape and they go along with those teachings then they are evil. If they declare that they do not go along with those teachings and want them removed then they are good people.
 Still waiting for a muslim to deny those teachings outright


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see why this is a problem?    ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally a good musulman like you wouldn't see it as a problem.  However, how long do you think Norway is going to put up with your fellow musulmen?  *After all, 90 percent of the violent rapes in Norway are cammitted by musulmen*.  In general, I don't think the Norwegians are too happy with musulmen in their midst.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcAHOQgHb48]NORWAY'S MUSLIM PROBLEM - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT.
> 
> Seriously Sally...do you genuinely believe what you are saying here?
> 
> Gil Ronen's Fabricated Statistics About Oslo Rapists Being All Muslim | loonwatch.com
> 
> Either you are stating this to push Sunni's buttons
> 
> or
> 
> You genuinely believe it.
> 
> Which is it?
Click to expand...




 Do you believe the words of that HATE SITE you have used or the official government figures that show the true extent of the problem. Take it from someone who lives with this sort of thing every day if it wasn't true we would not have over 500 muslim men arrested for child rape alone. The muslims would not be looked on with hatred and fear by all the women in those places that have high numbers. They think they can demand that white women do as they want like in their own countries.


----------



## Politico

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Norway could soon come top of another ranking: as the first country in Europe to be Judenfrei or Judenrein (the Nazi terms for the ethnic cleansing of Jews).
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see why this is a problem?    ...
Click to expand...


Of course you don't.


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally a good musulman like you wouldn't see it as a problem.  However, how long do you think Norway is going to put up with your fellow musulmen?  *After all, 90 percent of the violent rapes in Norway are cammitted by musulmen*.  In general, I don't think the Norwegians are too happy with musulmen in their midst.
> 
> NORWAY'S MUSLIM PROBLEM - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT.
> 
> Seriously Sally...do you genuinely believe what you are saying here?
> 
> Gil Ronen's Fabricated Statistics About Oslo Rapists Being All Muslim | loonwatch.com
> 
> Either you are stating this to push Sunni's buttons
> 
> or
> 
> You genuinely believe it.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe the words of that HATE SITE you have used or the official government figures that show the true extent of the problem. Take it from someone who lives with this sort of thing every day if it wasn't true we would not have over 500 muslim men arrested for child rape alone. The muslims would not be looked on with hatred and fear by all the women in those places that have high numbers. They think they can demand that white women do as they want like in their own countries.
Click to expand...


You need to learn what a "HATE SITE" is - it's a site that promotes hate speech.

Hate speech is, outside the law, *communication that vilifies a person or a group based on discrimination against that person or group*....

Southern Poverty Law Center keeps a good record of hate sites, this isn't one of them.

A "hate site" is not a hate site soley because it refutes your claims.

While Loonwatch is clearly a site with it's own bias, it fails to to meet the critera of being a "hate site".  Nice try though.

Second, given what you stated - you clearly did not read the link.



> The report shows that for all types of rape, except assault rape, European perpetrators are in the majority, and they are mostly Norwegian. Assault rapes covers only five identified unique person. These have all a foreign origin. *The number is however, so low that it does not provide a basis for drawing conclusions with regard to country of origin.* Two of them were very young (under 18) and two had severe psychiatric diagnoses and cannot be regarded as representative of their ethnic culture.



What's the best way of generating HATE?  Accuse a group of raping another groups women and violating their children.

Where did the claim come from that most rapes in Norway are caused by Muslim men originate?  This "90%"?  Pam Geller and Robert Spencer.  Where did that lovely duo get their information?  They were simply repeating a false claim that originated with Pat Condell, of the of the English Defense League (EDL).  Geller and Spencer were pretty cozy with the EDL until they became increasingly anti-semitic as well as anti-muslim.  

From the link:


> The claim that "all rapists in Oslo are immigrants" i*s based exclusively on the figures for "assault rape", i.e. rape aggravated by physical violence, a category that included only 6 of the 152 cases and 5 of the 131 identified individuals.* All of those 5 individuals were indeed of African, Middle Eastern or Asian origin. However, the police report adds that in other cases of assault rape, where the individual responsible was not identified and the police relied on the description provided by the victim, "8 of the perpetrators were African / dark-skinned appearance, 5 were Western / light / Nordic and 4 had an Asian appearance". *Which falls some way short of substantiating the claim that all perpetrators of aggravated rape in Oslo are of non-western origin, never mind the assertion that "Muslim immigrants" are responsible for all rapes in the city.*
> 
> The police report also points out that "it must be stressed that the strong over-representation of people from minority backgrounds for several types of rape can not be interpreted as meaning that foreign culture is a causal explanation of rape" and that "*the statistical difference in criminal behaviour between ethnic groups disappears when controlling for socio-economic conditions*". It concludes: "Gross generalisations that have given the impression that the rapists are only foreigners &#8211; and largely Muslim &#8211; prove inadequate and erroneous."
> 
> In other words, on the basis of their detailed factual analysis the *Norwegian police draw exactly the opposite conclusion about rape in Oslo from that promoted in Pat Condell's latest anti-Muslim video rant*. But then, when have facts ever been of any concern to racist bigots like Condell?


----------



## Sally

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see why this is a problem?    ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally a good musulman like you wouldn't see it as a problem.  However, how long do you think Norway is going to put up with your fellow musulmen?  *After all, 90 percent of the violent rapes in Norway are cammitted by musulmen*.  In general, I don't think the Norwegians are too happy with musulmen in their midst.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcAHOQgHb48]NORWAY'S MUSLIM PROBLEM - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT.
> 
> Seriously Sally...do you genuinely believe what you are saying here?
> 
> Gil Ronen's Fabricated Statistics About Oslo Rapists Being All Muslim | loonwatch.com
> 
> Either you are stating this to push Sunni's buttons
> 
> or
> 
> You genuinely believe it.
> 
> Which is it?
Click to expand...



Why, Coyote, I thought you were smart enough to Google what the  Muslim men are doing across Europe.  Perhaps you, with all your "brilliance," can go over there and counsel them to behave themselves.  Take Sunni Man with you for protection.

https://www.google.com/#q=muslim+men+raping+across+europe

And, seriously, Coyote, perhaps you can tell them beheadings and stonings are a no no.

Norwegian Muslims Call for Beheadings and a Muslim State


----------



## Sally

Cajun said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally a good musulman like you wouldn't see it as a problem.  However, how long do you think Norway is going to put up with your fellow musulmen?  After all, 90 percent of the violent rapes in Norway are cammitted by musulmen.  In general, I don't think the Norwegians are too happy with musulmen in their midst.
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone happy about Muslims in their midst?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "happy" is a strange word to use. i mean, i have no problem being around muslims and enjoy their company, the ones i know, but i don't normally have people fill out a resume where they list a religious preference before i keep company with them. i think if the radio city rockettes were all muslims, i would be quite happy in their midst, ot them in mine.
> 
> you sound like a bigot to me if you think people should be judged based solely upon their religion..
Click to expand...


And you sound just like another poster who supposedly came from Texas (by way of Seattle).


----------



## Coyote

Anti-semitism has a LONG history in Norway that precedes Muslim immigration.  Typical of some to blame it on that however - the irony being that there are those who declaim anti-semitism with self rightous anti-islamic sentiments.

History of anti-semitism in Norway
Norway's Problem with Anti-Semitism | Standpoint

Norway also has a problem with rising anti-Islamic movements: Norway Attacks Reveal Growing Violent, Anti-Muslim Sentiment in Europe | Democracy Now! as evident by the recent horrific mass shooting of children.

Perhaps the problem isn't Islam in Norway - it's Norway.


----------



## Sally

Coyote said:


> Anti-semitism has a LONG history in Norway that precedes Muslim immigration.  Typical of some to blame it on that however - the irony being that there are those who declaim anti-semitism with self rightous anti-islamic sentiments.
> 
> History of anti-semitism in Norway
> Norway's Problem with Anti-Semitism | Standpoint
> 
> Norway also has a problem with rising anti-Islamic movements: Norway Attacks Reveal Growing Violent, Anti-Muslim Sentiment in Europe | Democracy Now! as evident by the recent horrific mass shooting of children.
> 
> Perhaps the problem isn't Islam in Norway - it's Norway.




Naturally Coyote would never ever consider that there is more anti-Semitism in Europe because of the Muslim emigration into Europe.  Perhaps she can research this topic, and then brave Coyote (with Sunni Man accompanying her of course) can even hop over to Europe and even go into those Muslim no-go areas and ask her newfound friends what they think of the Jews.  Then she can interview the Jews living in the various countries and ask them what they have experienced.


----------



## Coyote

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-semitism has a LONG history in Norway that precedes Muslim immigration.  Typical of some to blame it on that however - the irony being that there are those who declaim anti-semitism with self rightous anti-islamic sentiments.
> 
> History of anti-semitism in Norway
> Norway's Problem with Anti-Semitism | Standpoint
> 
> Norway also has a problem with rising anti-Islamic movements: Norway Attacks Reveal Growing Violent, Anti-Muslim Sentiment in Europe | Democracy Now! as evident by the recent horrific mass shooting of children.
> 
> Perhaps the problem isn't Islam in Norway - it's Norway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally Coyote would never ever consider that there is more anti-Semitism in Europe because of the Muslim emigration into Europe.  Perhaps she can research this topic, and then brave Coyote (with Sunni Man accompanying her of course) can even hop over to Europe and even go into those Muslim no-go areas and ask her newfound friends what they think of the Jews.  Then she can interview the Jews living in the various countries and ask them what they have experienced.
Click to expand...


Naturally, Sally and Toast *can't be bothered to look into the facts* regarding anti-semitism in Norway (and for that matter Sweden) - can they?

Why it's so much simpler *to blame it all on the Muslims as usual*, isn't it, instead of looking at the larger picture?

Are facts really so scary to the two of you?  Or is it just that you hate Muslims in the same way Holston hates Jews?


----------



## Coyote

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally a good musulman like you wouldn't see it as a problem.  However, how long do you think Norway is going to put up with your fellow musulmen?  *After all, 90 percent of the violent rapes in Norway are cammitted by musulmen*.  In general, I don't think the Norwegians are too happy with musulmen in their midst.
> 
> NORWAY'S MUSLIM PROBLEM - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT.
> 
> Seriously Sally...do you genuinely believe what you are saying here?
> 
> Gil Ronen's Fabricated Statistics About Oslo Rapists Being All Muslim | loonwatch.com
> 
> Either you are stating this to push Sunni's buttons
> 
> or
> 
> You genuinely believe it.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Coyote, I thought you were smart enough to Google what the  Muslim men are doing across Europe.  Perhaps you, with all your "brilliance," can go over there and counsel them to behave themselves.  Take Sunni Man with you for protection.
> 
> https://www.google.com/#q=muslim+men+raping+across+europe
> 
> And, seriously, Coyote, perhaps you can tell them beheadings and stonings are a no no.
> 
> Norwegian Muslims Call for Beheadings and a Muslim State
Click to expand...


Sally, you aren't a stupid woman.  Perhaps you are just a troll.  It would behoove you to fact check some of those items.


----------



## Sunni Man

Anti-semitism has been a part of Norway culture for centuries.

But the Islam haters here act like the newly immigrated muslims recently introduced it to Norway.

Go figure.........


----------



## Coyote

Let's not let facts get in the way of a group hate-fest, after all - let's end anti-semitism by promoting anti-islam 

I can't quite figure out the logic in this but I'm sure Sally and the rest of her kindergarten crew have all the answers.

In the meantime, let's look at Norway.

http://www.algemeiner.com/2013/09/24/will-norway’s-new-government-crack-down-on-anti-semitism/



> Earlier this month, conservative candidates in Norway won landslide elections, deposing the Labour party majority that has ruled for nearly a decade. Many are hopeful that the new government will address social intolerance in Norway, including the rampant anti-Semitism affecting a population of nearly 2,000 Jews.
> 
> But Dr. Manfred Gerstenfeld, an author who has written extensively on the prejudices facing Norway&#8217;s Jewish community, is skeptical that Norwegians will be able to forget their prejudices. He uses the phrase &#8220;part-time anti-Semitism&#8221; to describe common attitudes and to highlight the general public&#8217;s susceptibility to bias.
> 
> *&#8220;In its origins, Lutheranism promoted Jew hatred,&#8221; Gerstenfeld tells JNS.org, recalling Norway&#8217;s long history of intolerance. &#8220;Norway was the last country in Europe to admit Jews in the mid-19th century.&#8221;*
> 
> At the heart of the new conservative coalition stands Erna Solberg, nicknamed &#8220;Iron Erna.&#8221; Elected Sept. 9, she will succeed Jens Stoltenberg and will be Norway&#8217;s second female prime minister.
> 
> Gerstenfeld argues that *many discriminatory instincts and old-world anti-Semitic beliefs about Jews still influence perspectives on the modern Jewish community. He cites a study commissioned by the Oslo Municipality in 2011 that found that one third of the Jewish children there are harassed physically or verbally at least two or three times a month, and that 38 percent of Norwegians believe that Israel is a Nazi state.*
> 
> &#8220;I have never heard of such figures before in Western Europe,&#8221; Gerstenfeld says.
> 
> *Anders Behring Breivik&#8217;s infamous 2011 terrorist attack confirmed the worst regarding intolerance in Norwegian society*. Following the mass shooting at a Worker&#8217;s Youth League camp that left 69 people dead, the facility was discovered to house vicious anti-Semitic and anti-Israel propaganda. *Teenagers participating in the program prior to the attack were routinely subjected to an indoctrinating hate campaign.*
> 
> *Biased reporting on Israel has created a poisoned atmosphere in which outrageous political cartoons depicting Jews as Nazis circulate, and boycotts of Israel are common*. &#8220;It is widely known that the Norwegian media has been heavily subsidized by the Labour government,&#8221; Norwegian author Hanne Nabintu Herland tells JNS.org.
> 
> Herland also confirms the failure of the ousted Labour government to confront the problem of the anti-Semitic indoctrination of youths. &#8220;Nothing has been done to de-radicalize the Labour party&#8217;s youth groups in the aftermath of Breivik,&#8221; she says. &#8220;Here in Norway, no one has reacted much to that. As far as I know, only one Norwegian, a prominent, internationally acclaimed ship owner and billionaire, Dan Odfjell, wrote an article where he spoke about the problem, but he was heavily attacked for &#8216;slandering our youth groups with horrible words.&#8217;&#8221;
> 
> Thirty survivors who had been indoctrinated with hatred at the camp Breivik attacked became Labour candidates in the recent election.
> 
> The current influx of Muslim immigrants to Norway *fuels additional anti-Israel sentiment*. &#8220;Jews suffer in two ways,&#8221; Gerstanfeld says. &#8220;Some Muslims commit extreme anti-Semitic acts, and there are actions in society against circumcision. The Center Party, a smaller party in the defeated government, is in favor of prohibiting circumcision. The circumcision issue was only raised because of the Muslim presence.&#8221;
> 
> Rest of article available at the link.




So while the Muslim immigration adds fuel to the fire - the issue of anti-semitism is *long standing and deep seated* in Norway and, seems to go hand in hand with anti-muslim sentiments as witnessed by what they found in Breivik's home after the mass shooting which was directed at Muslim immigration.

If you look at it beyond a simplistic "it's the muslim's fault" perspective - it presents a very *chilling and xenophobic picture of Norway*. 

I'll admit, I wasn't aware of that aspect of Norway.


----------



## skye

Norway is an occupied country, and this time by Muslims.

This of course influences an anti semitic agenda for political purposes, which Norwegians are quite happy to carry out as it agrees with their normal bias.


----------



## Sally

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anti-semitism has a LONG history in Norway that precedes Muslim immigration.  Typical of some to blame it on that however - the irony being that there are those who declaim anti-semitism with self rightous anti-islamic sentiments.
> 
> History of anti-semitism in Norway
> Norway's Problem with Anti-Semitism | Standpoint
> 
> Norway also has a problem with rising anti-Islamic movements: Norway Attacks Reveal Growing Violent, Anti-Muslim Sentiment in Europe | Democracy Now! as evident by the recent horrific mass shooting of children.
> 
> Perhaps the problem isn't Islam in Norway - it's Norway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally Coyote would never ever consider that there is more anti-Semitism in Europe because of the Muslim emigration into Europe.  Perhaps she can research this topic, and then brave Coyote (with Sunni Man accompanying her of course) can even hop over to Europe and even go into those Muslim no-go areas and ask her newfound friends what they think of the Jews.  Then she can interview the Jews living in the various countries and ask them what they have experienced.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Naturally, Sally and Toast *can't be bothered to look into the facts* regarding anti-semitism in Norway (and for that matter Sweden) - can they?
> 
> Why it's so much simpler *to blame it all on the Muslims as usual*, isn't it, instead of looking at the larger picture?
> 
> Are facts really so scary to the two of you?  Or is it just that you hate Muslims in the same way Holston hates Jews?
Click to expand...


Perhaps it would be scary if Coyote really knew what was going on in Europe with regard to her newfound friends.  I have read enough to know what is happening not only to the Jews in Europe, but also to the Christians as well.  Perhaps Coyote should ask some Europeans to tell her what is happening unless she really doesn't want to know which is a good possibility.


----------



## Sally

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT.
> 
> Seriously Sally...do you genuinely believe what you are saying here?
> 
> Gil Ronen's Fabricated Statistics About Oslo Rapists Being All Muslim | loonwatch.com
> 
> Either you are stating this to push Sunni's buttons
> 
> or
> 
> You genuinely believe it.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, Coyote, I thought you were smart enough to Google what the  Muslim men are doing across Europe.  Perhaps you, with all your "brilliance," can go over there and counsel them to behave themselves.  Take Sunni Man with you for protection.
> 
> https://www.google.com/#q=muslim+men+raping+across+europe
> 
> And, seriously, Coyote, perhaps you can tell them beheadings and stonings are a no no.
> 
> Norwegian Muslims Call for Beheadings and a Muslim State
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sally, you aren't a stupid woman.  Perhaps you are just a troll.  It would behoove you to fact check some of those items.
Click to expand...


This is rich!!!  Coyote calling me a troll when her pal Sunni Man really fits the definition of a troll.  Thanks for the laugh, Coyote.


----------



## Sunni Man

*Norwegian Volunteers in the German Wehrmacht in WWII*

During World War II a great number of volunteers from Norway served within the ranks of the German Wehrmacht. Prior to 1940, there were few such volunteers, but after the invasion, their numbers increased dramatically totaling around 50,000 by wars end. Nowhere did Norwegians serve in greater numbers than in the ranks of the Waffen-SS, but equal mention should also be made of those who served in the Kriegsmarine, Luftwaffe, Heer and in the various auxiliary forces such as Organization Todt and even the Reichsarbeitdients.

Norwegian Volunteers in the German Wehrmacht in WWII


----------



## Sally

skye said:


> Norway is an occupied country, and this time by Muslims.
> 
> This of course influences an anti semitic agenda for political purposes, which Norwegians are quite happy to carry out as it agrees with their normal bias.



There are those posting here who find it more convenient to close their eyes to what is actually going on in Europe.


----------



## skye

Sally said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Norway is an occupied country, and this time by Muslims.
> 
> This of course influences an anti semitic agenda for political purposes, which Norwegians are quite happy to carry out as it agrees with their normal bias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are those posting here who find it more convenient to close their eyes to what is actually going on in Europe.
Click to expand...




I don't think people  close their eyes.

I think that they have made their minds up - long ago -   what side they are on. That is  easy to see.


----------



## Coyote

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally Coyote would never ever consider that there is more anti-Semitism in Europe because of the Muslim emigration into Europe.  Perhaps she can research this topic, and then brave Coyote (with Sunni Man accompanying her of course) can even hop over to Europe and even go into those Muslim no-go areas and ask her newfound friends what they think of the Jews.  Then she can interview the Jews living in the various countries and ask them what they have experienced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally, Sally and Toast *can't be bothered to look into the facts* regarding anti-semitism in Norway (and for that matter Sweden) - can they?
> 
> Why it's so much simpler *to blame it all on the Muslims as usual*, isn't it, instead of looking at the larger picture?
> 
> Are facts really so scary to the two of you?  Or is it just that you hate Muslims in the same way Holston hates Jews?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Perhaps it would be scary if Coyote really knew what was going on in Europe with regard to her newfound friends.  I have read enough to know what is happening not only to the Jews in Europe, but also to the Christians as well.  Perhaps Coyote should ask some Europeans to tell her what is happening unless she really doesn't want to know which is a good possibility.
Click to expand...


Silly SalFly just can't stop herself from trolling


----------



## Coyote

Sunni Man said:


> *Norwegian Volunteers in the German Wehrmacht in WWII*
> 
> During World War II a great number of volunteers from Norway served within the ranks of the German Wehrmacht. Prior to 1940, there were few such volunteers, but after the invasion, their numbers increased dramatically totaling around 50,000 by wars end. Nowhere did Norwegians serve in greater numbers than in the ranks of the Waffen-SS, but equal mention should also be made of those who served in the Kriegsmarine, Luftwaffe, Heer and in the various auxiliary forces such as Organization Todt and even the Reichsarbeitdients.
> 
> Norwegian Volunteers in the German Wehrmacht in WWII



I'll admit - I was not that aware of Norway's history in WW2 until reading about this.


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Norway is an occupied country, and this time by Muslims.
> 
> This of course influences an anti semitic agenda for political purposes, which Norwegians are quite happy to carry out as it agrees with their normal bias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are those posting here who find it more convenient to close their eyes to what is actually going on in Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think people  close their eyes.
> 
> I think that *they have made their minds up - long ago* -   what side they are on. That is  easy to see.
Click to expand...


Yup.

Another reality check:

Demographics in Norway

83.6% Christian
(of which 79% is Lutheran)

2.1% Islam

That's your "invasion".


----------



## Sunni Man

Coyote said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Norwegian Volunteers in the German Wehrmacht in WWII*
> 
> During World War II a great number of volunteers from Norway served within the ranks of the German Wehrmacht. Prior to 1940, there were few such volunteers, but after the invasion, their numbers increased dramatically totaling around 50,000 by wars end. Nowhere did Norwegians serve in greater numbers than in the ranks of the Waffen-SS, but equal mention should also be made of those who served in the Kriegsmarine, Luftwaffe, Heer and in the various auxiliary forces such as Organization Todt and even the Reichsarbeitdients.
> 
> Norwegian Volunteers in the German Wehrmacht in WWII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll admit - I was not that aware of Norway's history in WW2 until reading about this.
Click to expand...

An estimated 350,000 to 500,000 volunteers from Danish, Belgian, Norwegian, Swedish, Finnish and Holland, fought in the German army for Hitler; mainly in the Waffen SS.

An interesting side note is that during the final battle for Berlin against the Russians.

5,000 of the last standing SS in the city were soldiers from these various countries.

They all fought to the death because they had no country to return to and faced certain execution for being SS if captured.    ..    

Here is a good breakdown of the numbers:    Waffen-SS foreign volunteers and conscripts - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sally

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are those posting here who find it more convenient to close their eyes to what is actually going on in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think people  close their eyes.
> 
> I think that *they have made their minds up - long ago* -   what side they are on. That is  easy to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Another reality check:
> 
> Demographics in Norway
> 
> 83.6% Christian
> (of which 79% is Lutheran)
> 
> 2.1% Islam
> 
> That's your "invasion".
Click to expand...


Coyote seems to think that the Muslims all over Europe are acting so peacefully toward the others who are living there.  She should really be reading what many Europeans are saying.

Muslims in Norway now demand a separate state, Greece will soon see similar! | Mindweapons in Ragnarok


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> *Norwegian Volunteers in the German Wehrmacht in WWII*
> 
> During World War II a great number of volunteers from Norway served within the ranks of the German Wehrmacht. Prior to 1940, there were few such volunteers, but after the invasion, their numbers increased dramatically totaling around 50,000 by wars end. Nowhere did Norwegians serve in greater numbers than in the ranks of the Waffen-SS, but equal mention should also be made of those who served in the Kriegsmarine, Luftwaffe, Heer and in the various auxiliary forces such as Organization Todt and even the Reichsarbeitdients.
> 
> Norwegian Volunteers in the German Wehrmacht in WWII



And certainly there were no Muslims in the Waffen S.S., right???


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Norwegian Volunteers in the German Wehrmacht in WWII*
> 
> During World War II a great number of volunteers from Norway served within the ranks of the German Wehrmacht. Prior to 1940, there were few such volunteers, but after the invasion, their numbers increased dramatically totaling around 50,000 by wars end. Nowhere did Norwegians serve in greater numbers than in the ranks of the Waffen-SS, but equal mention should also be made of those who served in the Kriegsmarine, Luftwaffe, Heer and in the various auxiliary forces such as Organization Todt and even the Reichsarbeitdients.
> 
> Norwegian Volunteers in the German Wehrmacht in WWII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And certainly there were no Muslims in the Waffen S.S., right???
Click to expand...

Once again Silly-Sally the thread is about Norway.

Please try to keep up and stay on topic.  .    

.


----------



## Sally

How nice!!!  Coyote is calling me by the same terms as her new boyfriend or hoped to be boyfriend, Mr. Cuckoo, who actually is the troll of these forums.    Perhaps Coyote is really blind to the fact that so many do consider him a troll.  However, we must remember, love is blind.


----------



## skye

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are those posting here who find it more convenient to close their eyes to what is actually going on in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think people  close their eyes.
> 
> I think that *they have made their minds up - long ago* -   what side they are on. That is  easy to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Another reality check:
> 
> Demographics in Norway
> 
> 83.6% Christian
> (of which 79% is Lutheran)
> 
> 2.1% Islam
> 
> That's your "invasion".
Click to expand...



Even though Muslims are not a majority, they make trouble far beyond their numbers.
Anyone who isn't aware of the acute problems adopted by  the Muslims in Norway should just do a quick   Google  search  "Norway and Muslims" and   all their doubts will  promptly  be made clear.


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think people  close their eyes.
> 
> I think that *they have made their minds up - long ago* -   what side they are on. That is  easy to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Another reality check:
> 
> Demographics in Norway
> 
> 83.6% Christian
> (of which 79% is Lutheran)
> 
> 2.1% Islam
> 
> That's your "invasion".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even though Muslims are not a majority, they make trouble far beyond their numbers.
> Anyone who isn't aware of the acute problems adopted by  the Muslims in Norway should just do a quick   Google  search  "Norway and Muslims" and   all their doubts will  promptly  be made clear.
Click to expand...


The Norway-Muslim-Rape epidemic has already been thoroughly debunked...


----------



## skye

At this stage of the game, Coyote...... we all   know what side of the game  we are on!

There is not much  more  to say  about this.


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Norwegian Volunteers in the German Wehrmacht in WWII*
> 
> During World War II a great number of volunteers from Norway served within the ranks of the German Wehrmacht. Prior to 1940, there were few such volunteers, but after the invasion, their numbers increased dramatically totaling around 50,000 by wars end. Nowhere did Norwegians serve in greater numbers than in the ranks of the Waffen-SS, but equal mention should also be made of those who served in the Kriegsmarine, Luftwaffe, Heer and in the various auxiliary forces such as Organization Todt and even the Reichsarbeitdients.
> 
> Norwegian Volunteers in the German Wehrmacht in WWII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And certainly there were no Muslims in the Waffen S.S., right???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Once again Silly-Sally the thread is about Norway.
> 
> Please try to keep up and stay on topic.  .
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Why, Mr. Cuckoo, if there had been Muslims in Norway at the time, they would have joined up with the Waffen S.S. too.


----------



## Coyote

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think people  close their eyes.
> 
> I think that *they have made their minds up - long ago* -   what side they are on. That is  easy to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Another reality check:
> 
> Demographics in Norway
> 
> 83.6% Christian
> (of which 79% is Lutheran)
> 
> 2.1% Islam
> 
> That's your "invasion".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even though Muslims are not a majority, they make trouble far beyond their numbers.
> Anyone who isn't aware of the acute problems adopted by  the Muslims in Norway should just do a quick   Google  search  "Norway and Muslims" and   all their doubts will  promptly  be made clear.
Click to expand...


Google makes no differentiation between accurate and inaccurate reports and sites...just saying.


----------



## Coyote

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think people  close their eyes.
> 
> I think that *they have made their minds up - long ago* -   what side they are on. That is  easy to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Another reality check:
> 
> Demographics in Norway
> 
> 83.6% Christian
> (of which 79% is Lutheran)
> 
> 2.1% Islam
> 
> That's your "invasion".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coyote seems to think that the Muslims all over Europe are acting so peacefully toward the others who are living there.  She should really be reading what many Europeans are saying.
> 
> Muslims in Norway now demand a separate state, Greece will soon see similar! | Mindweapons in Ragnarok
Click to expand...


SallFly...perhaps you need to check your sources before posting.  Mindweapons in Ragnarok?  Really now?

It's a bit difficult to find an actual legitimate source on this subject (must be interference from the Mind Weapons) ...

The claim:  Muslims in Norway now demand a separate state...

The reality:  The Norwegian news portal VG Nett is reporting that *a Muslim terrorist group, Ansar al-Sunna&#8217;*, is threatening that if a section of the nation's capitol isn't transformed into a sharia-complaint Muslim nation, an attack rivaling 9/11 will be launched upon the Scandinavian nation.

That's right - a terrorist group, not "Muslims" as in the general public or even Muslims in Norway.  Ansar al-Sunna is an Iraqi Salafist insurgent group.

In searching through Google for more info on this gem from SallFly, I noted it was also reported in StormFront.  SallFly must feel pretty good that she shares views with her brethren in StormFront


----------



## Sally

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Another reality check:
> 
> Demographics in Norway
> 
> 83.6% Christian
> (of which 79% is Lutheran)
> 
> 2.1% Islam
> 
> That's your "invasion".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote seems to think that the Muslims all over Europe are acting so peacefully toward the others who are living there.  She should really be reading what many Europeans are saying.
> 
> Muslims in Norway now demand a separate state, Greece will soon see similar! | Mindweapons in Ragnarok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SallFly...perhaps you need to check your sources before posting.  Mindweapons in Ragnarok?  Really now?
> 
> It's a bit difficult to find an actual legitimate source on this subject (must be interference from the Mind Weapons) ...
> 
> The claim:  Muslims in Norway now demand a separate state...
> 
> The reality:  The Norwegian news portal VG Nett is reporting that *a Muslim terrorist group, Ansar al-Sunna*, is threatening that if a section of the nation's capitol isn't transformed into a sharia-complaint Muslim nation, an attack rivaling 9/11 will be launched upon the Scandinavian nation.
> 
> That's right - a terrorist group, not "Muslims" as in the general public or even Muslims in Norway.  Ansar al-Sunna is an Iraqi Salafist insurgent group.
> 
> In searching through Google for more info on this gem from SallFly, I noted it was also reported in StormFront.  SallFly must feel pretty good that she shares views with her brethren in StormFront
Click to expand...


Poor Coyote, she will never admit thawt the Muslims are acting up in Europe.  I can just imagine if she would have seen that Paki Brit saying White women are just pieces of meat.  Coyote would have shook her head and told him :You're right."  As an aside, even though I don't check my sources when I Google, I noticed that Coyote has no problem when people post from Arab propaganda sites.  Then she is very silent about this.  I was once on a message board where many English people were posting.  They could tell Coyote a thing or two about what is happening in Great Britain with regard to the Muslims, but Coyote would tell them they were all liars and that Muslims would never do such things.


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> BULLSHIT.
> 
> Seriously Sally...do you genuinely believe what you are saying here?
> 
> Gil Ronen's Fabricated Statistics About Oslo Rapists Being All Muslim | loonwatch.com
> 
> Either you are stating this to push Sunni's buttons
> 
> or
> 
> You genuinely believe it.
> 
> Which is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe the words of that HATE SITE you have used or the official government figures that show the true extent of the problem. Take it from someone who lives with this sort of thing every day if it wasn't true we would not have over 500 muslim men arrested for child rape alone. The muslims would not be looked on with hatred and fear by all the women in those places that have high numbers. They think they can demand that white women do as they want like in their own countries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to learn what a "HATE SITE" is - it's a site that promotes hate speech.
> 
> Hate speech is, outside the law, *communication that vilifies a person or a group based on discrimination against that person or group*....
> 
> Southern Poverty Law Center keeps a good record of hate sites, this isn't one of them.
> 
> A "hate site" is not a hate site soley because it refutes your claims.
> 
> While Loonwatch is clearly a site with it's own bias, it fails to to meet the critera of being a "hate site".  Nice try though.
> 
> Second, given what you stated - you clearly did not read the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The report shows that for all types of rape, except assault rape, European perpetrators are in the majority, and they are mostly Norwegian. Assault rapes covers only five identified unique person. These have all a foreign origin. *The number is however, so low that it does not provide a basis for drawing conclusions with regard to country of origin.* Two of them were very young (under 18) and two had severe psychiatric diagnoses and cannot be regarded as representative of their ethnic culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the best way of generating HATE?  Accuse a group of raping another groups women and violating their children.
> 
> Where did the claim come from that most rapes in Norway are caused by Muslim men originate?  This "90%"?  Pam Geller and Robert Spencer.  Where did that lovely duo get their information?  They were simply repeating a false claim that originated with Pat Condell, of the of the English Defense League (EDL).  Geller and Spencer were pretty cozy with the EDL until they became increasingly anti-semitic as well as anti-muslim.
> 
> From the link:
> 
> 
> 
> The claim that "all rapists in Oslo are immigrants" i*s based exclusively on the figures for "assault rape", i.e. rape aggravated by physical violence, a category that included only 6 of the 152 cases and 5 of the 131 identified individuals.* All of those 5 individuals were indeed of African, Middle Eastern or Asian origin. However, the police report adds that in other cases of assault rape, where the individual responsible was not identified and the police relied on the description provided by the victim, "8 of the perpetrators were African / dark-skinned appearance, 5 were Western / light / Nordic and 4 had an Asian appearance". *Which falls some way short of substantiating the claim that all perpetrators of aggravated rape in Oslo are of non-western origin, never mind the assertion that "Muslim immigrants" are responsible for all rapes in the city.*
> 
> The police report also points out that "it must be stressed that the strong over-representation of people from minority backgrounds for several types of rape can not be interpreted as meaning that foreign culture is a causal explanation of rape" and that "*the statistical difference in criminal behaviour between ethnic groups disappears when controlling for socio-economic conditions*". It concludes: "Gross generalisations that have given the impression that the rapists are only foreigners  and largely Muslim  prove inadequate and erroneous."
> 
> In other words, on the basis of their detailed factual analysis the *Norwegian police draw exactly the opposite conclusion about rape in Oslo from that promoted in Pat Condell's latest anti-Muslim video rant*. But then, when have facts ever been of any concern to racist bigots like Condell?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





 Take all rapes in the country and remove the indigenous Norwegians from the list and you see a different picture. Far too many pro islam sites use the term Norwegian citizens, or British citizens, when in fact they are migrants that have taken on citizenship. Like the two horn of African muslim converts that murdered Lee Rigby, both migrants and not indigenous. These sites use a play on words to twist the facts around, and far too many people fall for it. Nit that long ago British newspapers were afraid to print a persons skin colour or religion in case they were branded racist, so we had descriptions like male 20 wearing a grey hoodie and track suit bottoms wanted in connection with rapes in the area. Hardly good enough to get people thinking, and this is what the neo Marxist looney left wanted . Now we get descriptions like male 20 African appearance short hair 5 ft 10inch tall well built wanted in connection with multiple rapes.

 As for Pat Condell he is not part of the EDL so it shows your information is coming from a pro Islamic hate site.


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Anti-semitism has a LONG history in Norway that precedes Muslim immigration.  Typical of some to blame it on that however - the irony being that there are those who declaim anti-semitism with self rightous anti-islamic sentiments.
> 
> History of anti-semitism in Norway
> Norway's Problem with Anti-Semitism | Standpoint
> 
> Norway also has a problem with rising anti-Islamic movements: Norway Attacks Reveal Growing Violent, Anti-Muslim Sentiment in Europe | Democracy Now! as evident by the recent horrific mass shooting of children.
> 
> Perhaps the problem isn't Islam in Norway - it's Norway.






 The whole of the western world has a history of anti Semitism and Jew hatred, but it gets worse as more muslims migrate to the different countries. Then the neo Marxists join in until anti Semitism is seen as a right and Jew hatred as the norm. All because the Jews wont worship Mohamed or socialism.


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Norwegian Volunteers in the German Wehrmacht in WWII*
> 
> During World War II a great number of volunteers from Norway served within the ranks of the German Wehrmacht. Prior to 1940, there were few such volunteers, but after the invasion, their numbers increased dramatically totaling around 50,000 by wars end. Nowhere did Norwegians serve in greater numbers than in the ranks of the Waffen-SS, but equal mention should also be made of those who served in the Kriegsmarine, Luftwaffe, Heer and in the various auxiliary forces such as Organization Todt and even the Reichsarbeitdients.
> 
> Norwegian Volunteers in the German Wehrmacht in WWII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll admit - I was not that aware of Norway's history in WW2 until reading about this.
Click to expand...





 Have you done any research into this or are you just taking the muslims word for it. Would it surprise you to know that many were conscripted into the German army as cannon fodder, it was a case of getting shot by the Germans and dying or maybe getting shot by the allies. A Danish soldier wrote a factual book about what it was like in the Penal Battalions, then wrote a series of novels based on his experiences. Try finding some books by Sven Hassel


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are those posting here who find it more convenient to close their eyes to what is actually going on in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think people  close their eyes.
> 
> I think that *they have made their minds up - long ago* -   what side they are on. That is  easy to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Another reality check:
> 
> Demographics in Norway
> 
> 83.6% Christian
> (of which 79% is Lutheran)
> 
> 2.1% Islam
> 
> That's your "invasion".
Click to expand...





 Yes as anyone living in Europe will tell you the official figures are unreliable, and the number of illegals will treble or quadruple the population. 
 Take the UK that had only 1.2 million muslims in its population right up until 2008, then overnight it rose to 5 million. The reason was the demise of the neo Marxist socialist Government, so the last census was counted correctly and the figures printed.
 The muslims have a formula for working out when it is time to start a take over. While the numbers are low they keep quiet and say nothing, as soon as they get to 3% of the population they start becoming political and putting up for local elections. At 5% they become activists and start demanding changes in the law in their favour. 7% and they become aggressive and violent with many turning to terrorism and threats to create muslim ghettos. At 10% they judge the time is right to declare war and start the take over process, first they attack the schools to remove 2 or 3 generations of future fighters. Then they attack the women so that the next generations will not be born and finally they take over and put everyone to the sword when they refuse to convert to islam.  
 For good examples of this look at the former Yugoslavia, Darfur, Ethiopia, Philipines and Lebanon were this is ongoing at the moment.


----------



## Phoenall

Sunni Man said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Norwegian Volunteers in the German Wehrmacht in WWII*
> 
> During World War II a great number of volunteers from Norway served within the ranks of the German Wehrmacht. Prior to 1940, there were few such volunteers, but after the invasion, their numbers increased dramatically totaling around 50,000 by wars end. Nowhere did Norwegians serve in greater numbers than in the ranks of the Waffen-SS, but equal mention should also be made of those who served in the Kriegsmarine, Luftwaffe, Heer and in the various auxiliary forces such as Organization Todt and even the Reichsarbeitdients.
> 
> Norwegian Volunteers in the German Wehrmacht in WWII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll admit - I was not that aware of Norway's history in WW2 until reading about this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An estimated 350,000 to 500,000 volunteers from Danish, Belgian, Norwegian, Swedish, Finnish and Holland, fought in the German army for Hitler; mainly in the Waffen SS.
> 
> An interesting side note is that during the final battle for Berlin against the Russians.
> 
> 5,000 of the last standing SS in the city were soldiers from these various countries.
> 
> They all fought to the death because they had no country to return to and faced certain execution for being SS if captured.    ..
> 
> Here is a good breakdown of the numbers:    Waffen-SS foreign volunteers and conscripts - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...





 How many muslims fought in the Waffen SS then suuni, and how many Jews are they credited with having murdered while serving as guards in the camps ?


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Another reality check:
> 
> Demographics in Norway
> 
> 83.6% Christian
> (of which 79% is Lutheran)
> 
> 2.1% Islam
> 
> That's your "invasion".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though Muslims are not a majority, they make trouble far beyond their numbers.
> Anyone who isn't aware of the acute problems adopted by  the Muslims in Norway should just do a quick   Google  search  "Norway and Muslims" and   all their doubts will  promptly  be made clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Norway-Muslim-Rape epidemic has already been thoroughly debunked...
Click to expand...





 Hardly as the site used is pro islam so will manipulate the figures to defend its POV. But here are the figures from a pro Norwegian site that shows the true extent of rape in Norway

Islam in Europe: Norway, Rape and Muslims - A Study

The 'top' immigrant rapists were Iraqis, Somalis and Pakistanis. These groups are also the top immigrant groups from Muslim countries in Norway.


Country
              Total Oslo Population
                                                  % of city population
                                                                                         % of rapists

Pakistan
                      20,036                             3.63%
                                                                                                     3.6%

Somalia
                        8,878                                  1.61%
                                                                                                         5.7%

Iraq
                          5,818                                 1.05%
                                                                                                         10.91%

Morocco
                            5,431
                                                                      1%
                                                                                                               2%

Iran
                            4,825
                                                                       0.87%
                                                                                                                   2%



I'm basing this on a city population of 551,832 and the Norway Statistics chart (2007 data).

According to this chart, the percentage of rapists among Pakistanis, Norway's largest immigrant group, is about their percentage in the population. However, by Somalis their rape percentage is 3.5 times their percentage in the population, and by Iraqis it's 10.39 times as high.


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Another reality check:
> 
> Demographics in Norway
> 
> 83.6% Christian
> (of which 79% is Lutheran)
> 
> 2.1% Islam
> 
> That's your "invasion".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though Muslims are not a majority, they make trouble far beyond their numbers.
> Anyone who isn't aware of the acute problems adopted by  the Muslims in Norway should just do a quick   Google  search  "Norway and Muslims" and   all their doubts will  promptly  be made clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Google makes no differentiation between accurate and inaccurate reports and sites...just saying.
Click to expand...




 True but then it is up to the person using google to decide if they go with a biased site or an unbiased site. Your choice is a very BIASED site


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Another reality check:
> 
> Demographics in Norway
> 
> 83.6% Christian
> (of which 79% is Lutheran)
> 
> 2.1% Islam
> 
> That's your "invasion".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote seems to think that the Muslims all over Europe are acting so peacefully toward the others who are living there.  She should really be reading what many Europeans are saying.
> 
> Muslims in Norway now demand a separate state, Greece will soon see similar! | Mindweapons in Ragnarok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SallFly...perhaps you need to check your sources before posting.  Mindweapons in Ragnarok?  Really now?
> 
> It's a bit difficult to find an actual legitimate source on this subject (must be interference from the Mind Weapons) ...
> 
> The claim:  Muslims in Norway now demand a separate state...
> 
> The reality:  The Norwegian news portal VG Nett is reporting that *a Muslim terrorist group, Ansar al-Sunna*, is threatening that if a section of the nation's capitol isn't transformed into a sharia-complaint Muslim nation, an attack rivaling 9/11 will be launched upon the Scandinavian nation.
> 
> That's right - a terrorist group, not "Muslims" as in the general public or even Muslims in Norway.  Ansar al-Sunna is an Iraqi Salafist insurgent group.
> 
> In searching through Google for more info on this gem from SallFly, I noted it was also reported in StormFront.  SallFly must feel pretty good that she shares views with her brethren in StormFront
Click to expand...




 So are they Christians or Jews then that are making the threats. Now if it was a Jewish group you would be screaming about the JOOOOOS planning a blood bath wouldn't you. But seeing as it is the much more violent muslims then you want it covering up.
 Ever heard the expression  RACIST NAZI JEW HATER


----------



## Cajun

skye said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think people  close their eyes.
> 
> I think that *they have made their minds up - long ago* -   what side they are on. That is  easy to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Another reality check:
> 
> Demographics in Norway
> 
> 83.6% Christian
> (of which 79% is Lutheran)
> 
> 2.1% Islam
> 
> That's your "invasion".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Even though Muslims are not a majority, they make trouble far beyond their numbers.
> Anyone who isn't aware of the acute problems adopted by  the Muslims in Norway should just do a quick   Google  search  "Norway and Muslims" and   all their doubts will  promptly  be made clear.
Click to expand...


i googled that. 

then i googled "jews and gentile blood pastries" and got bookoo lot more hits and going back a lot further.

i think maybe the muslims are angry because jews have been stealing their children and draining their blood for passover pastries.

my doubts were certainly made clear.

thank you for that suggestion, skye.


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote seems to think that the Muslims all over Europe are acting so peacefully toward the others who are living there.  She should really be reading what many Europeans are saying.
> 
> Muslims in Norway now demand a separate state, Greece will soon see similar! | Mindweapons in Ragnarok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SallFly...perhaps you need to check your sources before posting.  Mindweapons in Ragnarok?  Really now?
> 
> It's a bit difficult to find an actual legitimate source on this subject (must be interference from the Mind Weapons) ...
> 
> The claim:  Muslims in Norway now demand a separate state...
> 
> The reality:  The Norwegian news portal VG Nett is reporting that *a Muslim terrorist group, Ansar al-Sunna&#8217;*, is threatening that if a section of the nation's capitol isn't transformed into a sharia-complaint Muslim nation, an attack rivaling 9/11 will be launched upon the Scandinavian nation.
> 
> That's right - a terrorist group, not "Muslims" as in the general public or even Muslims in Norway.  Ansar al-Sunna is an Iraqi Salafist insurgent group.
> 
> In searching through Google for more info on this gem from SallFly, I noted it was also reported in StormFront.  SallFly must feel pretty good that she shares views with her brethren in StormFront
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are they Christians or Jews then that are making the threats. Now if it was a Jewish group you would be screaming about the JOOOOOS planning a blood bath wouldn't you. But seeing as it is the much more violent muslims then you want it covering up.
> Ever heard the expression  RACIST NAZI JEW HATER
Click to expand...


Never mind accuracy,* never mind looking at facts* or history - you can't address facts - so what's your strategy - let's DEFLECT with kindergarten ad-homs


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though Muslims are not a majority, they make trouble far beyond their numbers.
> Anyone who isn't aware of the acute problems adopted by  the Muslims in Norway should just do a quick   Google  search  "Norway and Muslims" and   all their doubts will  promptly  be made clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google makes no differentiation between accurate and inaccurate reports and sites...just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True but then it is up to the person using google to decide if they go with a biased site or an unbiased site. *Your choice is a very BIASED site*
Click to expand...


Wikipedia's demographics of Norway? Seriously?


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even though Muslims are not a majority, they make trouble far beyond their numbers.
> Anyone who isn't aware of the acute problems adopted by  the Muslims in Norway should just do a quick   Google  search  "Norway and Muslims" and   all their doubts will  promptly  be made clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Norway-Muslim-Rape epidemic has already been thoroughly debunked...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly as the site used is pro islam so will manipulate the figures to defend its POV. But here are the figures from a pro Norwegian site that shows the true extent of rape in Norway
> 
> Islam in Europe: Norway, Rape and Muslims - A Study
> 
> The 'top' immigrant rapists were Iraqis, Somalis and Pakistanis. These groups are also the top immigrant groups from Muslim countries in Norway.
> 
> 
> Country
> Total Oslo Population
> % of city population
> % of rapists
> 
> Pakistan
> 20,036                             3.63%
> 3.6%
> 
> Somalia
> 8,878                                  1.61%
> 5.7%
> 
> Iraq
> 5,818                                 1.05%
> 10.91%
> 
> Morocco
> 5,431
> 1%
> 2%
> 
> Iran
> 4,825
> 0.87%
> 2%
> 
> 
> 
> I'm basing this on a city population of 551,832 and the Norway Statistics chart (2007 data).
> 
> According to this chart, the percentage of rapists among Pakistanis, Norway's largest immigrant group, is about their percentage in the population. However, by Somalis their rape percentage is 3.5 times their percentage in the population, and by Iraqis it's 10.39 times as high.
Click to expand...


Did you even read your link?

From it:



> Conclusions
> I find it hard to draw conclusions from this study due to lack of data. Additionally, I am neither a statistician nor a criminologist, and I think those are necessary qualifications when studying statistical criminal data. My main conclusions, though, are:
> (1)* There is no correlation country-wide between immigrants and rapes*
> (2) Northern Norway is overrepresented in rape statistics (up to twice the national average)
> (3) Norway is much safer than Iceland
> (4) In Oslo, ethnic Norwegians are underrepresented, both among rapists and rape victims
> (5) In Oslo, asylum seekers are overrepresented among rapists
> (6) In Oslo, immigrant women are much more likely to be victims of rape


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think people  close their eyes.
> 
> I think that *they have made their minds up - long ago* -   what side they are on. That is  easy to see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Another reality check:
> 
> Demographics in Norway
> 
> 83.6% Christian
> (of which 79% is Lutheran)
> 
> 2.1% Islam
> 
> That's your "invasion".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes as anyone living in Europe will tell you the official figures are unreliable, and the number of illegals will treble or quadruple the population.
> Take the UK that had only 1.2 million muslims in its population right up until 2008, then overnight it rose to 5 million. The reason was the demise of the neo Marxist socialist Government, so the last census was counted correctly and the figures printed.
> The muslims have a formula for working out when it is time to start a take over. While the numbers are low they keep quiet and say nothing, as soon as they get to 3% of the population they start becoming political and putting up for local elections. At 5% they become activists and start demanding changes in the law in their favour. 7% and they become aggressive and violent with many turning to terrorism and threats to create muslim ghettos. At 10% they judge the time is right to declare war and start the take over process, first they attack the schools to remove 2 or 3 generations of future fighters. Then they attack the women so that the next generations will not be born and finally they take over and put everyone to the sword when they refuse to convert to islam.
> For good examples of this look at the former Yugoslavia, Darfur, Ethiopia, Philipines and Lebanon were this is ongoing at the moment.
Click to expand...


The stats are similar in the CIA World Factbook as well, I suspect they are pretty accurate.  The rest your talk is little more than conspiracy style hate-mongering along the lines of "The Protocals of Zion".  What's your source for this?  Philipines...I bet you didn't realize that the Muslims were there before the Catholics, by a considerable period of time?  They certainly aren't some new "immigrant" group demanding special rights.

Yugoslavia - Serbs slaughtering Muslims, lots of ethnic groups, lots of ancient Balkan grudges in a country that was held together only by autocratic dictator - there's a lot of history you are overlooking if you want to use Yugoslavia as an example.  Not to mention a complete white-washing of the genocidal tendancies of the "Christian" Serbs not to mention, overfall, a considerable amount of history where Muslims have coexisted peaceably in excess of 5%, with other religions.


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> SallFly...perhaps you need to check your sources before posting.  Mindweapons in Ragnarok?  Really now?
> 
> It's a bit difficult to find an actual legitimate source on this subject (must be interference from the Mind Weapons) ...
> 
> The claim:  Muslims in Norway now demand a separate state...
> 
> The reality:  The Norwegian news portal VG Nett is reporting that *a Muslim terrorist group, Ansar al-Sunna*, is threatening that if a section of the nation's capitol isn't transformed into a sharia-complaint Muslim nation, an attack rivaling 9/11 will be launched upon the Scandinavian nation.
> 
> That's right - a terrorist group, not "Muslims" as in the general public or even Muslims in Norway.  Ansar al-Sunna is an Iraqi Salafist insurgent group.
> 
> In searching through Google for more info on this gem from SallFly, I noted it was also reported in StormFront.  SallFly must feel pretty good that she shares views with her brethren in StormFront
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are they Christians or Jews then that are making the threats. Now if it was a Jewish group you would be screaming about the JOOOOOS planning a blood bath wouldn't you. But seeing as it is the much more violent muslims then you want it covering up.
> Ever heard the expression  RACIST NAZI JEW HATER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never mind accuracy,* never mind looking at facts* or history - you can't address facts - so what's your strategy - let's DEFLECT with kindergarten ad-homs
Click to expand...




 But I do address the facts like islam teaches muslims to be violent, then commands them to murder, steal and rape. Finally it commands them to work towards world domination and convert the worlds population by the sword. While we have a non Islamic West the muslims are cowed into inaction, let them get the bomb and they will start using it against their enemies. That means anyone they perceive as having wronged islam, and the word perceived is the one they use themselves.


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google makes no differentiation between accurate and inaccurate reports and sites...just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True but then it is up to the person using google to decide if they go with a biased site or an unbiased site. *Your choice is a very BIASED site*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wikipedia's demographics of Norway? Seriously?
Click to expand...




 Nope LOONWATCH, try again


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Norway-Muslim-Rape epidemic has already been thoroughly debunked...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly as the site used is pro islam so will manipulate the figures to defend its POV. But here are the figures from a pro Norwegian site that shows the true extent of rape in Norway
> 
> Islam in Europe: Norway, Rape and Muslims - A Study
> 
> The 'top' immigrant rapists were Iraqis, Somalis and Pakistanis. These groups are also the top immigrant groups from Muslim countries in Norway.
> 
> 
> Country
> Total Oslo Population
> % of city population
> % of rapists
> 
> Pakistan
> 20,036                             3.63%
> 3.6%
> 
> Somalia
> 8,878                                  1.61%
> 5.7%
> 
> Iraq
> 5,818                                 1.05%
> 10.91%
> 
> Morocco
> 5,431
> 1%
> 2%
> 
> Iran
> 4,825
> 0.87%
> 2%
> 
> 
> 
> I'm basing this on a city population of 551,832 and the Norway Statistics chart (2007 data).
> 
> According to this chart, the percentage of rapists among Pakistanis, Norway's largest immigrant group, is about their percentage in the population. However, by Somalis their rape percentage is 3.5 times their percentage in the population, and by Iraqis it's 10.39 times as high.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you even read your link?
> 
> From it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conclusions
> I find it hard to draw conclusions from this study due to lack of data. Additionally, I am neither a statistician nor a criminologist, and I think those are necessary qualifications when studying statistical criminal data. My main conclusions, though, are:
> (1)* There is no correlation country-wide between immigrants and rapes*
> (2) Northern Norway is overrepresented in rape statistics (up to twice the national average)
> (3) Norway is much safer than Iceland
> (4) In Oslo, ethnic Norwegians are underrepresented, both among rapists and rape victims
> (5) In Oslo, asylum seekers are overrepresented among rapists
> (6) In Oslo, immigrant women are much more likely to be victims of rape
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




 How about points 2, 4, 5 and 6 that tell another story, that of there being a correlation between immigrant population centres and increasing rapes.  And that muslim migrants are responsible for  over 26% of the countries rapes, not bad from a 2.6% population. Showing that LOONWATCH are manipulating the figures to suit some Islamic agenda..........


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Another reality check:
> 
> Demographics in Norway
> 
> 83.6% Christian
> (of which 79% is Lutheran)
> 
> 2.1% Islam
> 
> That's your "invasion".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes as anyone living in Europe will tell you the official figures are unreliable, and the number of illegals will treble or quadruple the population.
> Take the UK that had only 1.2 million muslims in its population right up until 2008, then overnight it rose to 5 million. The reason was the demise of the neo Marxist socialist Government, so the last census was counted correctly and the figures printed.
> The muslims have a formula for working out when it is time to start a take over. While the numbers are low they keep quiet and say nothing, as soon as they get to 3% of the population they start becoming political and putting up for local elections. At 5% they become activists and start demanding changes in the law in their favour. 7% and they become aggressive and violent with many turning to terrorism and threats to create muslim ghettos. At 10% they judge the time is right to declare war and start the take over process, first they attack the schools to remove 2 or 3 generations of future fighters. Then they attack the women so that the next generations will not be born and finally they take over and put everyone to the sword when they refuse to convert to islam.
> For good examples of this look at the former Yugoslavia, Darfur, Ethiopia, Philipines and Lebanon were this is ongoing at the moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The stats are similar in the CIA World Factbook as well, I suspect they are pretty accurate.  The rest your talk is little more than conspiracy style hate-mongering along the lines of "The Protocals of Zion".  What's your source for this?  Philipines...I bet you didn't realize that the Muslims were there before the Catholics, by a considerable period of time?  They certainly aren't some new "immigrant" group demanding special rights.
> 
> Yugoslavia - Serbs slaughtering Muslims, lots of ethnic groups, lots of ancient Balkan grudges in a country that was held together only by autocratic dictator - there's a lot of history you are overlooking if you want to use Yugoslavia as an example.  Not to mention a complete white-washing of the genocidal tendancies of the "Christian" Serbs not to mention, overfall, a considerable amount of history where Muslims have coexisted peaceably in excess of 5%, with other religions.
Click to expand...





Wrong if you bother to do a search you will find the muslim agenda and how it is worked out. How the mosques become barracks and weapons dumps were children are taught to kill.
 So you don't believe that your country went to the help of the wrong side when it bombed the Christians fighting for their very existence. When Islamic terrorists migrated to Yugoslavia to swell the numbers and went on a killing spree. Do you want the oictures of the muslim atrocities posting were women were raped as their throats were slit, or unborn babies were ripped from their mothers bodies. Is it any wonder after witnessing the aftermath of a muslim blood bath that the Serbs exacted revenge.


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly as the site used is pro islam so will manipulate the figures to defend its POV. But here are the figures from a pro Norwegian site that shows the true extent of rape in Norway
> 
> Islam in Europe: Norway, Rape and Muslims - A Study
> 
> The 'top' immigrant rapists were Iraqis, Somalis and Pakistanis. These groups are also the top immigrant groups from Muslim countries in Norway.
> 
> 
> Country
> Total Oslo Population
> % of city population
> % of rapists
> 
> Pakistan
> 20,036                             3.63%
> 3.6%
> 
> Somalia
> 8,878                                  1.61%
> 5.7%
> 
> Iraq
> 5,818                                 1.05%
> 10.91%
> 
> Morocco
> 5,431
> 1%
> 2%
> 
> Iran
> 4,825
> 0.87%
> 2%
> 
> 
> 
> I'm basing this on a city population of 551,832 and the Norway Statistics chart (2007 data).
> 
> According to this chart, the percentage of rapists among Pakistanis, Norway's largest immigrant group, is about their percentage in the population. However, by Somalis their rape percentage is 3.5 times their percentage in the population, and by Iraqis it's 10.39 times as high.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even read your link?
> 
> From it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conclusions
> I find it hard to draw conclusions from this study due to lack of data. Additionally, I am neither a statistician nor a criminologist, and I think those are necessary qualifications when studying statistical criminal data. My main conclusions, though, are:
> (1)* There is no correlation country-wide between immigrants and rapes*
> (2) Northern Norway is overrepresented in rape statistics (up to twice the national average)
> (3) Norway is much safer than Iceland
> (4) In Oslo, ethnic Norwegians are underrepresented, both among rapists and rape victims
> (5) In Oslo, asylum seekers are overrepresented among rapists
> (6) In Oslo, immigrant women are much more likely to be victims of rape
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about points 2, 4, 5 and 6 that tell another story, that of there being a correlation between immigrant population centres and increasing rapes. * And that muslim migrants are responsible for  over 26% of the countries rapes,* not bad from a 2.6% population. Showing that LOONWATCH are manipulating the figures to suit some Islamic agenda..........
Click to expand...


I don't think it's Loonwatch that is doing the manipulating here.

The 26% is not 26% of the entire country's rapes. It's only Oslo - one city.

In addition, you yourself pointed out the following:


> According to this chart, *the percentage of rapists among Pakistanis, Norway's largest immigrant group, is about their percentage in the population.* However, by Somalis their rape percentage is 3.5 times their percentage in the population, and by Iraqis it's 10.39 times as high



So here, according to your figures, the largest Muslim immigrant group has rape statistics that are not out of proportion to their population while Iraqi and Somali's are over represented. How is that a Muslim rape epidemic?  You think some other factors might be at play in Oslo?  Your author seems think so.

Your source also noted that the highest rates of rape occured in the northern jurisdictions, areas with the *smallest number of immigrant population*.

Going back to Oslo only, he notes he notes this about the fictional sexual crime wave:
_
As can be seen in the charts above, *the overall number of sexual crimes actually went down in Norway in 2000, and their ratio to the population stayed constant.* If Oslo was going through a sexual crime wave, this would have to mean a serious drop in sexual crimes elsewhere in the country. A drop which would also have to be explained, since while *rape rates dropped in Oslo after 2000, sexual crime went up over the country*._​
And, again - most of this data pertains to Oslo only - hence the importance of his FIRST point in his conclusions that you seem to want to ignore.


----------



## Coyote

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote seems to think that the Muslims all over Europe are acting so peacefully toward the others who are living there.  She should really be reading what many Europeans are saying.
> 
> Muslims in Norway now demand a separate state, Greece will soon see similar! | Mindweapons in Ragnarok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SallFly...perhaps you need to check your sources before posting.  Mindweapons in Ragnarok?  Really now?
> 
> It's a bit difficult to find an actual legitimate source on this subject (must be interference from the Mind Weapons) ...
> 
> The claim:  Muslims in Norway now demand a separate state...
> 
> The reality:  The Norwegian news portal VG Nett is reporting that *a Muslim terrorist group, Ansar al-Sunna&#8217;*, is threatening that if a section of the nation's capitol isn't transformed into a sharia-complaint Muslim nation, an attack rivaling 9/11 will be launched upon the Scandinavian nation.
> 
> That's right - a terrorist group, not "Muslims" as in the general public or even Muslims in Norway.  Ansar al-Sunna is an Iraqi Salafist insurgent group.
> 
> In searching through Google for more info on this gem from SallFly, I noted it was also reported in StormFront.  SallFly must feel pretty good that she shares views with her brethren in StormFront
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor Coyote, she will never admit thawt the Muslims are acting up in Europe.  I can just imagine if she would have seen that Paki Brit saying White women are just pieces of meat.  Coyote would have shook her head and told him :You're right."  As an aside, even though I don't check my sources when I Google, I noticed that Coyote has no problem when people post from Arab propaganda sites.  Then she is very silent about this.  I was once on a message board where many English people were posting.  They could tell Coyote a thing or two about what is happening in Great Britain with regard to the Muslims, but Coyote would tell them they were all liars and that Muslims would never do such things.
Click to expand...


You have some strange ideas SallFly, but I seriously doubt you can read my mind 

Isn't it time for you to  confer with your colleagues at Stormfront?  You share so many of the same sentiments and sources 

In the meantime keep on pretending that an* Iraqi insurgent terrorist group* is the same as the entire Norwegian Muslim community


----------



## Sally

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> SallFly...perhaps you need to check your sources before posting.  Mindweapons in Ragnarok?  Really now?
> 
> It's a bit difficult to find an actual legitimate source on this subject (must be interference from the Mind Weapons) ...
> 
> The claim:  Muslims in Norway now demand a separate state...
> 
> The reality:  The Norwegian news portal VG Nett is reporting that *a Muslim terrorist group, Ansar al-Sunna*, is threatening that if a section of the nation's capitol isn't transformed into a sharia-complaint Muslim nation, an attack rivaling 9/11 will be launched upon the Scandinavian nation.
> 
> That's right - a terrorist group, not "Muslims" as in the general public or even Muslims in Norway.  Ansar al-Sunna is an Iraqi Salafist insurgent group.
> 
> In searching through Google for more info on this gem from SallFly, I noted it was also reported in StormFront.  SallFly must feel pretty good that she shares views with her brethren in StormFront
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Coyote, she will never admit thawt the Muslims are acting up in Europe.  I can just imagine if she would have seen that Paki Brit saying White women are just pieces of meat.  Coyote would have shook her head and told him :You're right."  As an aside, even though I don't check my sources when I Google, I noticed that Coyote has no problem when people post from Arab propaganda sites.  Then she is very silent about this.  I was once on a message board where many English people were posting.  They could tell Coyote a thing or two about what is happening in Great Britain with regard to the Muslims, but Coyote would tell them they were all liars and that Muslims would never do such things.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have some strange ideas SallFly, but I seriously doubt you can read my mind
> 
> Isn't it time for you to  confer with your colleagues at Stormfront?  You share so many of the same sentiments and sources
> 
> In the meantime keep on pretending that an* Iraqi insurgent terrorist group* is the same as the entire Norwegian Muslim community
Click to expand...



Isn't it time you confer with your colleagues at your local Mosque?  So sad, the Europeans realize what is happening to their countries with regard to Muslim immigration, but Coyote's colleagues tell her not to mention anything like that.  By the way, the Hindus and Sikhs in England are saying that the newspapers shouldn't report crimes as committed by Asians, and they should use Pakistanis instead because the public mistakes the different groups when only Asian is used to describe the criminal.


----------



## Cajun

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Coyote, she will never admit thawt the Muslims are acting up in Europe.  I can just imagine if she would have seen that Paki Brit saying White women are just pieces of meat.  Coyote would have shook her head and told him :You're right."  As an aside, even though I don't check my sources when I Google, I noticed that Coyote has no problem when people post from Arab propaganda sites.  Then she is very silent about this.  I was once on a message board where many English people were posting.  They could tell Coyote a thing or two about what is happening in Great Britain with regard to the Muslims, but Coyote would tell them they were all liars and that Muslims would never do such things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have some strange ideas SallFly, but I seriously doubt you can read my mind
> 
> Isn't it time for you to  confer with your colleagues at Stormfront?  You share so many of the same sentiments and sources
> 
> In the meantime keep on pretending that an* Iraqi insurgent terrorist group* is the same as the entire Norwegian Muslim community
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it time you confer with your colleagues at your local Mosque?  So sad, the Europeans realize what is happening to their countries with regard to Muslim immigration, but Coyote's colleagues tell her not to mention anything like that.  By the way, the Hindus and Sikhs in England are saying that the newspapers shouldn't report crimes as committed by Asians, and they should use Pakistanis instead because the public mistakes the different groups when only Asian is used to describe the criminal.
Click to expand...


roman polanski and woody allen aren't muslims, and they aren't asians either.


----------



## Sally

Cajun said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have some strange ideas SallFly, but I seriously doubt you can read my mind
> 
> Isn't it time for you to  confer with your colleagues at Stormfront?  You share so many of the same sentiments and sources
> 
> In the meantime keep on pretending that an* Iraqi insurgent terrorist group* is the same as the entire Norwegian Muslim community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it time you confer with your colleagues at your local Mosque?  So sad, the Europeans realize what is happening to their countries with regard to Muslim immigration, but Coyote's colleagues tell her not to mention anything like that.  By the way, the Hindus and Sikhs in England are saying that the newspapers shouldn't report crimes as committed by Asians, and they should use Pakistanis instead because the public mistakes the different groups when only Asian is used to describe the criminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> roman polanski and woody allen aren't muslims, and they aren't asians either.
Click to expand...


Phony "Cajun" wouldn't admit either that the European prisons are full of Muslim rapists.  However, it makes him feed good to pull up two Jews.  Hmm, I wonder how many Irish rapists there are right here in the U.S.  Since you are for Gay rights, I would suggest that you contact your Muslim friends in the area and tell them to leave the Gays alone.  

February 2, 2014MUSLIM MAN ARRESTED IN CONNECTION WITH ARSON AT ICONIC GAY NIGHT CLUB IN SEATTLE 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pE3clp_fuI]Muslim tries to burn down Seattle's iconic gay night club Neighbours in a hate crime - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cajun

Sally said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it time you confer with your colleagues at your local Mosque?  So sad, the Europeans realize what is happening to their countries with regard to Muslim immigration, but Coyote's colleagues tell her not to mention anything like that.  By the way, the Hindus and Sikhs in England are saying that the newspapers shouldn't report crimes as committed by Asians, and they should use Pakistanis instead because the public mistakes the different groups when only Asian is used to describe the criminal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roman polanski and woody allen aren't muslims, and they aren't asians either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phony "Cajun" wouldn't admit either that the European prisons are full of Muslim rapists.  However, it makes him feed good to pull up two Jews.  Hmm, I wonder how many Irish rapists there are right here in the U.S.  Since you are for Gay rights, I would suggest that you contact your Muslim friends in the area and tell them to leave the Gays alone.
> 
> February 2, 2014MUSLIM MAN ARRESTED IN CONNECTION WITH ARSON AT ICONIC GAY NIGHT CLUB IN SEATTLE
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pE3clp_fuI]Muslim tries to burn down Seattle's iconic gay night club Neighbours in a hate crime - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


i am not a cajun and i explained that in my introduction. it involved a fight between some army buddies and some marines with some zydeco music playing on the CD player or something as we were pounding on each other and people just started calling me cajun joe in the stockade. i mean, i don't thinki you are a hossfly. i just think that is your nickname. coyote probably really isn't a coyote either.

i have no idea where you got the idea that i am for gay rights. i am for equal rights and i suppose that includes the rights of gay people but also ignorant bigots like you.

i have no intention of traveling to seattle and seeking out muslims to chastise them because a muslim allegedly started a fire in a gay club.

about the only part you got right was that i am of irish descent, which accounts for what, between 25% and 49% of americans?

i can pull up more jews if you want. it seems sort of silly. i mean, 90% of all the child molestations commited in the USA are done by jews but only a few are ever prosecuted because they flee to israel and the israeli government won't extradite them.


----------



## Sally

Cajun said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> roman polanski and woody allen aren't muslims, and they aren't asians either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phony "Cajun" wouldn't admit either that the European prisons are full of Muslim rapists.  However, it makes him feed good to pull up two Jews.  Hmm, I wonder how many Irish rapists there are right here in the U.S.  Since you are for Gay rights, I would suggest that you contact your Muslim friends in the area and tell them to leave the Gays alone.
> 
> February 2, 2014MUSLIM MAN ARRESTED IN CONNECTION WITH ARSON AT ICONIC GAY NIGHT CLUB IN SEATTLE
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pE3clp_fuI]Muslim tries to burn down Seattle's iconic gay night club Neighbours in a hate crime - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i am not a cajun and i explained that in my introduction. it involved a fight between some army buddies and some marines with some zydeco music playing on the CD player or something as we were pounding on each other and people just started calling me cajun joe in the stockade. i mean, i don't thinki you are a hossfly. i just think that is your nickname. coyote probably really isn't a coyote either.
> 
> i have no idea where you got the idea that i am for gay rights. i am for equal rights and i suppose that includes the rights of gay people but also ignorant bigots like you.
> 
> i have no intention of traveling to seattle and seeking out muslims to chastise them because a muslim allegedly started a fire in a gay club.
> 
> about the only part you got right was that i am of irish descent, which accounts for what, between 25% and 49% of americans?
> 
> i can pull up more jews if you want. it seems sort of silly. i mean, 90% of all the child molestations commited in the USA are done by jews but only a few are ever prosecuted because they flee to israel and the israeli government won't extradite them.
Click to expand...



Yes, your various Introductions are works of art.  You really should be writing fiction.  Those throw-away Email addresses are a great boon for some posters.  However, if it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it is a duck.  I am not the only one here who thinks this is a duck.


----------



## Cajun

Sally said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phony "Cajun" wouldn't admit either that the European prisons are full of Muslim rapists.  However, it makes him feed good to pull up two Jews.  Hmm, I wonder how many Irish rapists there are right here in the U.S.  Since you are for Gay rights, I would suggest that you contact your Muslim friends in the area and tell them to leave the Gays alone.
> 
> February 2, 2014MUSLIM MAN ARRESTED IN CONNECTION WITH ARSON AT ICONIC GAY NIGHT CLUB IN SEATTLE
> 
> Muslim tries to burn down Seattle's iconic gay night club Neighbours in a hate crime - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am not a cajun and i explained that in my introduction. it involved a fight between some army buddies and some marines with some zydeco music playing on the CD player or something as we were pounding on each other and people just started calling me cajun joe in the stockade. i mean, i don't thinki you are a hossfly. i just think that is your nickname. coyote probably really isn't a coyote either.
> 
> i have no idea where you got the idea that i am for gay rights. i am for equal rights and i suppose that includes the rights of gay people but also ignorant bigots like you.
> 
> i have no intention of traveling to seattle and seeking out muslims to chastise them because a muslim allegedly started a fire in a gay club.
> 
> about the only part you got right was that i am of irish descent, which accounts for what, between 25% and 49% of americans?
> 
> i can pull up more jews if you want. it seems sort of silly. i mean, 90% of all the child molestations commited in the USA are done by jews but only a few are ever prosecuted because they flee to israel and the israeli government won't extradite them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, your various Introductions are works of art.  You really should be writing fiction.  Those throw-away Email addresses are a great boon for some posters.  However, if it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it is a duck.  I am not the only one here who thinks this is a duck.
Click to expand...


patrickcaturday and a couple of posters that have asked not to be mentioned have warned me about you and those others who think every new poster is a duck. actually, from what i have heard, i am flattered to be compared to the original duck, although i am not sure i deserve such acclaim.

don't you think it is a bit counterproductive, to go on this duck hunt. what is wrong with you. do you actually think that there is only one person in the world who finds you to be a petty, little backbiter and gossip. frankly, i do not care a bit to indulge you in your ridiculous fantasies. call me what you want. having watched sunni man, i am learning how to deal with you and those like you.

carry on and quack quack if that in some way warms your frigid disposition and cools and moistens those torrid flashes you seem to be having.


----------



## Sally

Cajun said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am not a cajun and i explained that in my introduction. it involved a fight between some army buddies and some marines with some zydeco music playing on the CD player or something as we were pounding on each other and people just started calling me cajun joe in the stockade. i mean, i don't thinki you are a hossfly. i just think that is your nickname. coyote probably really isn't a coyote either.
> 
> i have no idea where you got the idea that i am for gay rights. i am for equal rights and i suppose that includes the rights of gay people but also ignorant bigots like you.
> 
> i have no intention of traveling to seattle and seeking out muslims to chastise them because a muslim allegedly started a fire in a gay club.
> 
> about the only part you got right was that i am of irish descent, which accounts for what, between 25% and 49% of americans?
> 
> i can pull up more jews if you want. it seems sort of silly. i mean, 90% of all the child molestations commited in the USA are done by jews but only a few are ever prosecuted because they flee to israel and the israeli government won't extradite them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, your various Introductions are works of art.  You really should be writing fiction.  Those throw-away Email addresses are a great boon for some posters.  However, if it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it is a duck.  I am not the only one here who thinks this is a duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> patrickcaturday and a couple of posters that have asked not to be mentioned have warned me about you and those others who think every new poster is a duck. actually, from what i have heard, i am flattered to be compared to the original duck, although i am not sure i deserve such acclaim.
> 
> don't you think it is a bit counterproductive, to go on this duck hunt. what is wrong with you. do you actually think that there is only one person in the world who finds you to be a petty, little backbiter and gossip. frankly, i do not care a bit to indulge you in your ridiculous fantasies. call me what you want. having watched sunni man, i am learning how to deal with you and those like you.
> 
> carry on and quack quack if that in some way warms your frigid disposition and cools and moistens those torrid flashes you seem to be having.
Click to expand...


Come on!!!  Whom do you think you are kidding?  You and Patrick have been sticking up for each other for a long, long time that it is almost like a Laurel and Hardy act.  However, it is amusing to see how you think you are fooling anyone.

Yessiree, those throw-away Emails address are a very good thing for some posters who come badk with such fairy-tale Introductions.


----------



## Cajun

Sally said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, your various Introductions are works of art.  You really should be writing fiction.  Those throw-away Email addresses are a great boon for some posters.  However, if it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it is a duck.  I am not the only one here who thinks this is a duck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrickcaturday and a couple of posters that have asked not to be mentioned have warned me about you and those others who think every new poster is a duck. actually, from what i have heard, i am flattered to be compared to the original duck, although i am not sure i deserve such acclaim.
> 
> don't you think it is a bit counterproductive, to go on this duck hunt. what is wrong with you. do you actually think that there is only one person in the world who finds you to be a petty, little backbiter and gossip. frankly, i do not care a bit to indulge you in your ridiculous fantasies. call me what you want. having watched sunni man, i am learning how to deal with you and those like you.
> 
> carry on and quack quack if that in some way warms your frigid disposition and cools and moistens those torrid flashes you seem to be having.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Come on!!!  Whom do you think you are kidding?  You and Patrick have been sticking up for each other for a long, long time that it is almost like a Laurel and Hardy act.  However, it is amusing to see how you think you are fooling anyone.
> 
> Yessiree, those throw-away Emails address are a very good thing for some posters who come badk with such fairy-tale Introductions.
Click to expand...


and?


----------



## patrickcaturday

> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am not a cajun and i explained that in my introduction. it involved a fight between some army buddies and some marines with some zydeco music playing on the CD player or something as we were pounding on each other and people just started calling me cajun joe in the stockade. i mean, i don't thinki you are a hossfly. i just think that is your nickname. coyote probably really isn't a coyote either.
> 
> i have no idea where you got the idea that i am for gay rights. i am for equal rights and i suppose that includes the rights of gay people but also ignorant bigots like you.
> 
> i have no intention of traveling to seattle and seeking out muslims to chastise them because a muslim allegedly started a fire in a gay club.
> 
> about the only part you got right was that i am of irish descent, which accounts for what, between 25% and 49% of americans?
> 
> i can pull up more jews if you want. it seems sort of silly. i mean, 90% of all the child molestations commited in the USA are done by jews but only a few are ever prosecuted because they flee to israel and the israeli government won't extradite them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, your various Introductions are works of art.  You really should be writing fiction.  Those throw-away Email addresses are a great boon for some posters.  However, if it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck, it is a duck.  I am not the only one here who thinks this is a duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> patrickcaturday and a couple of posters that have asked not to be mentioned have warned me about you and those others who think every new poster is a duck. actually, from what i have heard, i am flattered to be compared to the original duck, although i am not sure i deserve such acclaim.
> 
> don't you think it is a bit counterproductive, to go on this duck hunt. what is wrong with you. do you actually think that there is only one person in the world who finds you to be a petty, little backbiter and gossip. frankly, i do not care a bit to indulge you in your ridiculous fantasies. call me what you want. having watched sunni man, i am learning how to deal with you and those like you.
> 
> carry on and quack quack if that in some way warms your frigid disposition and cools and moistens those torrid flashes you seem to be having.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



*Cajun:
Please don't let these people chase you off they have already gotten rid of a whole lot of good posters.  The problem here is that you remind them of another poster who no longer posts here,  he always used to tied them in knots and the only way they could deal with that was to insult him and do there best to drive them off the board so like I said don't let them chase them you off !!!*


----------



## Sally

patrickcaturday said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> patrickcaturday and a couple of posters that have asked not to be mentioned have warned me about you and those others who think every new poster is a duck. actually, from what i have heard, i am flattered to be compared to the original duck, although i am not sure i deserve such acclaim.
> 
> don't you think it is a bit counterproductive, to go on this duck hunt. what is wrong with you. do you actually think that there is only one person in the world who finds you to be a petty, little backbiter and gossip. frankly, i do not care a bit to indulge you in your ridiculous fantasies. call me what you want. having watched sunni man, i am learning how to deal with you and those like you.
> 
> carry on and quack quack if that in some way warms your frigid disposition and cools and moistens those torrid flashes you seem to be having.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Cajun:
> Please don't let these people chase you off they have already gotten rid of a whole lot of good posters.  The problem here is that you remind them of another poster who no longer posts here,  he always used to tied them in knots and the only way they could deal with that was to insult him and do there best to drive them off the board so like I said don't let them chase them you off !!!*
Click to expand...


Now which one could that good friend Patrick be playing with his chum -- Laurel or Hardy?
I wonder if Patrick can name some of these good posters he is mentioning that were gotten rid of.  Offhand, I really can't think of any at the moment.


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally a good musulman like you wouldn't see it as a problem.  However, how long do you think Norway is going to put up with your fellow musulmen?  After all, 90 percent of the violent rapes in Norway are cammitted by musulmen.  In general, I don't think the Norwegians are too happy with musulmen in their midst.
> 
> NORWAY'S MUSLIM PROBLEM - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone happy about Muslims in their midst?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly not in Europe, but the tide is turning and more and more people are voicing their opinions about muslims. A poll last year showed that 85% of those asked did noy trust the muslims and found them violent and arrogant.
Click to expand...


That very much reminds me of the anti-semitism of the 1930-s and 40's rampant in Europe and in the US.

It's not a good attitude to encourage and I wonder if governments and civic and religious institutions will step up and try to discourage this trend?

What's interesting to note is that the rise in anti-semitism coincides with a rise in anti-Islamism as well as an increase in Nativism - all fueled by fear-mongering disinformation.

How many times have you heard the stereotypes expressed that Jews are "arrogant" and "insular" and think they are "chosen"?

The irony is - one side decries the hate speech and stereotypes projected at it while embracing the the hate speech and stereotypes projected at the other.

It's crazy.


----------



## patrickcaturday

> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrickcaturday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cajun:
> Please don't let these people chase you off they have already gotten rid of a whole lot of good posters.  The problem here is that you remind them of another poster who no longer posts here,  he always used to tied them in knots and the only way they could deal with that was to insult him and do there best to drive them off the board so like I said don't let them chase them you off !!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now which one could that good friend Patrick be playing with his chum -- Laurel or Hardy?
> I wonder if Patrick can name some of these good posters he is mentioning that were gotten rid of.  Offhand, I really can't think of any at the moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



*Do you really think I am that stupid? You are the stupid one. Why are you trying to lure me into breaking the rules or otherwise encouraging me to break them. I may slip up now and again but I try to follow the forum rules.*


----------



## Sally

patrickcaturday said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now which one could that good friend Patrick be playing with his chum -- Laurel or Hardy?
> I wonder if Patrick can name some of these good posters he is mentioning that were gotten rid of.  Offhand, I really can't think of any at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you really think I am that stupid? You are the stupid one. Why are you trying to lure me into breaking the rules or otherwise encouraging me to break them. I may slip up now and again but I try to follow the forum rules.*
Click to expand...


I believe you think we are the stupid ones and that it is so easy to fool us.  Nevertheless, carry on with your Laurel and Hardy act.


----------



## skye

Cajun said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have some strange ideas SallFly, but I seriously doubt you can read my mind
> 
> Isn't it time for you to  confer with your colleagues at Stormfront?  You share so many of the same sentiments and sources
> 
> In the meantime keep on pretending that an* Iraqi insurgent terrorist group* is the same as the entire Norwegian Muslim community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it time you confer with your colleagues at your local Mosque?  So sad, the Europeans realize what is happening to their countries with regard to Muslim immigration, but Coyote's colleagues tell her not to mention anything like that.  By the way, the Hindus and Sikhs in England are saying that the newspapers shouldn't report crimes as committed by Asians, and they should use Pakistanis instead because the public mistakes the different groups when only Asian is used to describe the criminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> roman polanski and woody allen aren't muslims, and they aren't asians either.
Click to expand...



What have Roman Polanski and Woody Allen to do with this Norway's thread? Do tell us!

Me thinks your comments here are pure anti Semitism  and should be moderated!


----------



## Sally

Cajun said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> patrickcaturday and a couple of posters that have asked not to be mentioned have warned me about you and those others who think every new poster is a duck. actually, from what i have heard, i am flattered to be compared to the original duck, although i am not sure i deserve such acclaim.
> 
> don't you think it is a bit counterproductive, to go on this duck hunt. what is wrong with you. do you actually think that there is only one person in the world who finds you to be a petty, little backbiter and gossip. frankly, i do not care a bit to indulge you in your ridiculous fantasies. call me what you want. having watched sunni man, i am learning how to deal with you and those like you.
> 
> carry on and quack quack if that in some way warms your frigid disposition and cools and moistens those torrid flashes you seem to be having.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on!!!  Whom do you think you are kidding?  You and Patrick have been sticking up for each other for a long, long time that it is almost like a Laurel and Hardy act.  However, it is amusing to see how you think you are fooling anyone.
> 
> Yessiree, those throw-away Emails address are a very good thing for some posters who come badk with such fairy-tale Introductions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and?
Click to expand...



AND, let me reiterate that these throwaway E-mail addresses are a good thing for some posters.  The problem for them is that no matter which ones they use, people are bright enough to figure out who it is.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> AND, let me reiterate that these throwaway E-mail addresses are a good thing for some posters.  The problem for them is that no matter which ones they use, people are *bright* enough to figure out who it is.


Well that leaves you out Silly-Sally.   ...


----------



## patrickcaturday

> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> patrickcaturday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you really think I am that stupid? You are the stupid one. Why are you trying to lure me into breaking the rules or otherwise encouraging me to break them. I may slip up now and again but I try to follow the forum rules.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you think we are the stupid ones and that it is so easy to fool us.  Nevertheless, carry on with your Laurel and Hardy act.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



*Who do you mean by WE !!!  I called you stupid and nobody else that or are you admitting that you are the spokes person for a group of people.  If so please identify them.*


----------



## Cajun

skye said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it time you confer with your colleagues at your local Mosque?  So sad, the Europeans realize what is happening to their countries with regard to Muslim immigration, but Coyote's colleagues tell her not to mention anything like that.  By the way, the Hindus and Sikhs in England are saying that the newspapers shouldn't report crimes as committed by Asians, and they should use Pakistanis instead because the public mistakes the different groups when only Asian is used to describe the criminal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roman polanski and woody allen aren't muslims, and they aren't asians either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What have Roman Polanski and Woody Allen to do with this Norway's thread? Do tell us!
> 
> Me thinks your comments here are pure anti Semitism  and should be moderated!
Click to expand...


well, i was responding to my gal, sal, who likes to talk about muslims all over the place so and all these ghost posters and then we have phoenall and nhis tangents so i figured maybe i would throw some notorious jewish child molestors into the mix just for some balance and make up some statistics before all of eastern and western europe was raped by the muslim hordes.

yeah, yeah, yeah..."pure anti-semitism"...that is what all you anti-goyim say. funny you don't say one damn thing to your buddy for bringing up england...oh...she's jewish...never mind. i guess for me not to be an anti-semite, i have to jump on your muslim hate wagon.

ya ever think that maybe in your zeal to be chosen by god, you have lumped all of us goyim togeteher?


----------



## Sally

Cajun said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> roman polanski and woody allen aren't muslims, and they aren't asians either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have Roman Polanski and Woody Allen to do with this Norway's thread? Do tell us!
> 
> Me thinks your comments here are pure anti Semitism  and should be moderated!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, i was responding to my gal, sal, who likes to talk about muslims all over the place so and all these ghost posters and then we have phoenall and nhis tangents so i figured maybe i would throw some notorious jewish child molestors into the mix just for some balance and make up some statistics before all of eastern and western europe was raped by the muslim hordes.
> 
> yeah, yeah, yeah..."pure anti-semitism"...that is what all you anti-goyim say. funny you don't say one damn thing to your buddy for bringing up england...oh...she's jewish...never mind. i guess for me not to be an anti-semite, i have to jump on your muslim hate wagon.
> 
> ya ever think that maybe in your zeal to be chosen by god, you have lumped all of us goyim togeteher?
Click to expand...




Oh boy, do you give yourself away!!!  It's funny seeing how you always operate in the same way.  Those throw-away E-mail addresses are a Godsend.  Say, maybe "Cajun" can post something about what is happening in Europe since he is now posting on the Europe forum.  How about it, "Cajun?"  Any articles about Europe?


----------



## Sally

patrickcaturday said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you think we are the stupid ones and that it is so easy to fool us.  Nevertheless, carry on with your Laurel and Hardy act.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Who do you mean by WE !!!  I called you stupid and nobody else that or are you admitting that you are the spokes person for a group of people.  If so please identify them.*
Click to expand...


Give it a rest, Patrick.  You are not fooling anyone even though you think you are.  You are stupid if you don't think people can figure out what is going on.  If you want to get on your "high horse" act, by all means keep us laughing with it.


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> SallFly...perhaps you need to check your sources before posting.  Mindweapons in Ragnarok?  Really now?
> 
> It's a bit difficult to find an actual legitimate source on this subject (must be interference from the Mind Weapons) ...
> 
> The claim:  Muslims in Norway now demand a separate state...
> 
> The reality:  The Norwegian news portal VG Nett is reporting that *a Muslim terrorist group, Ansar al-Sunna*, is threatening that if a section of the nation's capitol isn't transformed into a sharia-complaint Muslim nation, an attack rivaling 9/11 will be launched upon the Scandinavian nation.
> 
> That's right - a terrorist group, not "Muslims" as in the general public or even Muslims in Norway.  Ansar al-Sunna is an Iraqi Salafist insurgent group.
> 
> In searching through Google for more info on this gem from SallFly, I noted it was also reported in StormFront.  SallFly must feel pretty good that she shares views with her brethren in StormFront
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are they Christians or Jews then that are making the threats. Now if it was a Jewish group you would be screaming about the JOOOOOS planning a blood bath wouldn't you. But seeing as it is the much more violent muslims then you want it covering up.
> Ever heard the expression  RACIST NAZI JEW HATER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never mind accuracy,* never mind looking at facts* or history - you can't address facts - so what's your strategy - let's DEFLECT with kindergarten ad-homs
Click to expand...




 I am looking at facts. it is you that does not like the facts being produced. How many times have you and your fellow looney left said that "it was the jooos that did it" and not this Jewish fringe extremist group. The fact is the group was muslim and they were planning a terror campaign if they did not get what the want. Would you like to see other recent reports of the same things from other countries.  Here you go the truth and reality about muslims

http://article.wn.com/view/2014/01/26/London_Muslims_demand_ban_on_alcohol_threaten_sellers_with_4/

Now Muslims demand full Sharia law | UK | News | Daily Express

Answering Muslims: 10,000 Muslims Demand Google Enforce Sharia . . . in London


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even read your link?
> 
> From it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about points 2, 4, 5 and 6 that tell another story, that of there being a correlation between immigrant population centres and increasing rapes. * And that muslim migrants are responsible for  over 26% of the countries rapes,* not bad from a 2.6% population. Showing that LOONWATCH are manipulating the figures to suit some Islamic agenda..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it's Loonwatch that is doing the manipulating here.
> 
> The 26% is not 26% of the entire country's rapes. It's only Oslo - one city.
> 
> In addition, you yourself pointed out the following:
> 
> 
> 
> According to this chart, *the percentage of rapists among Pakistanis, Norway's largest immigrant group, is about their percentage in the population.* However, by Somalis their rape percentage is 3.5 times their percentage in the population, and by Iraqis it's 10.39 times as high
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So here, according to your figures, the largest Muslim immigrant group has rape statistics that are not out of proportion to their population while Iraqi and Somali's are over represented. How is that a Muslim rape epidemic?  You think some other factors might be at play in Oslo?  Your author seems think so.
> 
> Your source also noted that the highest rates of rape occured in the northern jurisdictions, areas with the *smallest number of immigrant population*.
> 
> Going back to Oslo only, he notes he notes this about the fictional sexual crime wave:
> _
> As can be seen in the charts above, *the overall number of sexual crimes actually went down in Norway in 2000, and their ratio to the population stayed constant.* If Oslo was going through a sexual crime wave, this would have to mean a serious drop in sexual crimes elsewhere in the country. A drop which would also have to be explained, since while *rape rates dropped in Oslo after 2000, sexual crime went up over the country*._​
> And, again - most of this data pertains to Oslo only - hence the importance of his FIRST point in his conclusions that you seem to want to ignore.
Click to expand...




 And the other muslim groups that show a marked increase over and above their population, as I said the report gives the numbers of rapists as 26% for the muslim areas. The same demographics are shown in other nations with a muslim presence, a very marked increase over and above the population level for Islamic rapes. In fact it covers all crimes of violence to the same extent. The UK suffered a sharp rise in child sex abuse cases until the current government took power, now the muslim men at the centre of the organised child prostitution gangs are being arrested and sentenced. In all other groups the figures are less than 0.01% of the adult men involved, in the muslim group over 1% are currently under arrest or detention. That is a hundred fold increase on the national average, alarming figures and people like you say that islam is not the problem. It could be that you don't face the risks every day like we In Europe do, or see the way the muslims look at our children with hunger.


----------



## Phoenall

Cajun said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have some strange ideas SallFly, but I seriously doubt you can read my mind
> 
> Isn't it time for you to  confer with your colleagues at Stormfront?  You share so many of the same sentiments and sources
> 
> In the meantime keep on pretending that an* Iraqi insurgent terrorist group* is the same as the entire Norwegian Muslim community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it time you confer with your colleagues at your local Mosque?  So sad, the Europeans realize what is happening to their countries with regard to Muslim immigration, but Coyote's colleagues tell her not to mention anything like that.  By the way, the Hindus and Sikhs in England are saying that the newspapers shouldn't report crimes as committed by Asians, and they should use Pakistanis instead because the public mistakes the different groups when only Asian is used to describe the criminal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> roman polanski and woody allen aren't muslims, and they aren't asians either.
Click to expand...




 Nor are they in Europe, but if they were they would be arrested and charged with no chance of a plea bargain


----------



## Cajun

Phoenall said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it time you confer with your colleagues at your local Mosque?  So sad, the Europeans realize what is happening to their countries with regard to Muslim immigration, but Coyote's colleagues tell her not to mention anything like that.  By the way, the Hindus and Sikhs in England are saying that the newspapers shouldn't report crimes as committed by Asians, and they should use Pakistanis instead because the public mistakes the different groups when only Asian is used to describe the criminal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> roman polanski and woody allen aren't muslims, and they aren't asians either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor are they in Europe, but if they were they would be arrested and charged with no chance of a plea bargain
Click to expand...


i would be perfectly content to confine these conversations to the topic at hand (the topic of the thread title) but i am not uncomfortable responding to those, such as yourself and sal-fly, who habitually stray off topic.

you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about, but that does not surprise me in the slightest, having read some of your absolutely ridiculous posts.  this one is an excellent example. first of all, europe isn't a state, it is a continent...uh duh. it is comprised of a number of states and the laws differ from country to country. 

polanski is in europe having fled to there to avoid sentencing and avoid compliance with his plea bargain. france and switzerland have reused to extradite him to the U,S,


----------



## Phoenall

Cajun said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> roman polanski and woody allen aren't muslims, and they aren't asians either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor are they in Europe, but if they were they would be arrested and charged with no chance of a plea bargain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i would be perfectly content to confine these conversations to the topic at hand (the topic of the thread title) but i am not uncomfortable responding to those, such as yourself and sal-fly, who habitually stray off topic.
> 
> you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about, but that does not surprise me in the slightest, having read some of your absolutely ridiculous posts.  this one is an excellent example. first of all, europe isn't a state, it is a continent...uh duh. it is comprised of a number of states and the laws differ from country to country.
> 
> polanski is in europe having fled to there to avoid sentencing and avoid compliance with his plea bargain. france and switzerland have reused to extradite him to the U,S,
Click to expand...





 I wonder why America is suddenly so out of favour with other countries, it couldn't be your president by any chance could it ?
 Or your high handed manner of demanding that others do as they are told by the biggest bully in the school.
 Many see America mirrored in the Simpsons cartoons, a dysfunctional and semi literate family


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about points 2, 4, 5 and 6 that tell another story, that of there being a correlation between immigrant population centres and increasing rapes. * And that muslim migrants are responsible for  over 26% of the countries rapes,* not bad from a 2.6% population. Showing that LOONWATCH are manipulating the figures to suit some Islamic agenda..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's Loonwatch that is doing the manipulating here.
> 
> The 26% is not 26% of the entire country's rapes. It's only Oslo - one city.
> 
> In addition, you yourself pointed out the following:
> 
> 
> 
> According to this chart, *the percentage of rapists among Pakistanis, Norway's largest immigrant group, is about their percentage in the population.* However, by Somalis their rape percentage is 3.5 times their percentage in the population, and by Iraqis it's 10.39 times as high
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So here, according to your figures, the largest Muslim immigrant group has rape statistics that are not out of proportion to their population while Iraqi and Somali's are over represented. How is that a Muslim rape epidemic?  You think some other factors might be at play in Oslo?  Your author seems think so.
> 
> Your source also noted that the highest rates of rape occured in the northern jurisdictions, areas with the *smallest number of immigrant population*.
> 
> Going back to Oslo only, he notes he notes this about the fictional sexual crime wave:
> _
> As can be seen in the charts above, *the overall number of sexual crimes actually went down in Norway in 2000, and their ratio to the population stayed constant.* If Oslo was going through a sexual crime wave, this would have to mean a serious drop in sexual crimes elsewhere in the country. A drop which would also have to be explained, since while *rape rates dropped in Oslo after 2000, sexual crime went up over the country*._​
> And, again - most of this data pertains to Oslo only - hence the importance of his FIRST point in his conclusions that you seem to want to ignore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other muslim groups that show a marked increase over and above their population, as I said the report gives the numbers of rapists as 26% for the muslim areas. The same demographics are shown in other nations with a muslim presence, a very marked increase over and above the population level for Islamic rapes. In fact it covers all crimes of violence to the same extent. The UK suffered a sharp rise in child sex abuse cases until the current government took power, now the muslim men at the centre of the organised child prostitution gangs are being arrested and sentenced. In all other groups the figures are less than 0.01% of the adult men involved, in the muslim group over 1% are currently under arrest or detention. That is a hundred fold increase on the national average, alarming figures and people like you say that islam is not the problem. It could be that you don't face the risks every day like we In Europe do, or see the way the muslims look at our children with hunger.
Click to expand...


Source for those stats?


----------



## Sally

Cajun said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> roman polanski and woody allen aren't muslims, and they aren't asians either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor are they in Europe, but if they were they would be arrested and charged with no chance of a plea bargain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i would be perfectly content to confine these conversations to the topic at hand (the topic of the thread title) but i am not uncomfortable responding to those, such as yourself and sal-fly, who habitually stray off topic.
> 
> you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about, but that does not surprise me in the slightest, having read some of your absolutely ridiculous posts.  this one is an excellent example. first of all, europe isn't a state, it is a continent...uh duh. it is comprised of a number of states and the laws differ from country to country.
> 
> polanski is in europe having fled to there to avoid sentencing and avoid compliance with his plea bargain. france and switzerland have reused to extradite him to the U,S,
Click to expand...


I think Phoenall is more versed idn what is going on in Europe with his living in Great Britain.  The same problems which Great Britain is experiencing are duplicated in many European countries.  Meanwhile, Mr. Seattle is a funny guy on one hand, and on the other hand, he refuses to see what is going on in Europe.

Asian immigrant's disgust at European anti-Semitism - The Commentator


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are they Christians or Jews then that are making the threats. Now if it was a Jewish group you would be screaming about the JOOOOOS planning a blood bath wouldn't you. But seeing as it is the much more violent muslims then you want it covering up.
> Ever heard the expression  RACIST NAZI JEW HATER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind accuracy,* never mind looking at facts* or history - you can't address facts - so what's your strategy - let's DEFLECT with kindergarten ad-homs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking at facts.* it is you that does not like the facts being produced*.
Click to expand...


I'm sticking to facts.



> How many times have you and your fellow looney left said that "it was the jooos that did it" and not this Jewish fringe extremist group.



I don't think I ever have.  When something is done by an extremist group - and I'll use settlers as an example, where there are elements that venerate Goldstein's atrocities - I make a point of saying it is not part of mainstream Israeli society.  Frankly, you can take the "jooooooos did it" narrative and stuff it.

People are individuals - whether they are Muslims or Jews or you or I.  And they both have their share of extremists.



> The fact is the group was muslim and they were planning a terror campaign if they did not get what the want. Would you like to see other recent reports of the same things from other countries.  Here you go the truth and reality about muslims



The fact is, the poster *claimed they were Norwegian Muslims* - as a group.  *They weren't.*  They were an Iraqi Salafist extremist group *not even based in Norway* -  do your own words: fringe extremist group - ring any bells here?  Or do you only apply that to non-Muslims




> London: Muslims demand ban on alcohol, threaten sellers with 40 lashes - Worldnews.com



...do your own words: _fringe extremist group_ - ring any bells here?

What you have here is a tiny group, about as representative of their religion as groups like the Westboro Baptists - threatening their fellows. It's like 60 people out of a city of 1.5 million.

This particular protest was led by Anjem Choudary,  - a generally ackowledged extremist.  His demonstrations and marches in support of Sharia see the support of 15 to 60 people at best.   Just to give you a sense of proportion - London's Muslim population was around 607,000 as of the 2001 census.



> Now Muslims demand full Sharia law | UK | News | Daily Express



From the first two lines of the article:  

_A *RADICAL *Muslim group sparked outrage last night as it launched a massive campaign to impose sharia law on Britain.

The *fanatical *group Islam4UK has *announced plans to hold a potentially *incendiary rally in London later this month.​_Further on in your article:

_The group was also attacked by Tory MP Philip Davies who said: This march is clearly a deliberate and provocative attempt to incite racial tension and disrupt community cohesion.

A spokesman for the Islamic Society of Britain said: 99.999 per cent of Muslims despise these people. This only serves to fuel racial *tensions.​_
And....guess who's the front man for "Islam4UK"?  It's our familiar whacko Choudrey who does not seem to garner much support from the British Muslim Community.

There's a follow up as well, of a counter Islamic demonstration planned for that same date that you must have overlooked:

It might be important to note also, that according to this 2007 Gallup study, London's Muslim population is well assimilated and indeed, more tolerant than their Christian compatriots:

_London Muslims were actually *less likely* than the general public to say they would prefer to live in a neighborhood made up mostly of people who share their religious or ethnic background (25% vs. 35%). Whats more, they were slightly *less likely* to say they would not want a Christian as a neighbor (8%) than the British public overall was to say the same about a Muslim neighbor (15%).  Significantly, London Muslims *were 10 times as likely to express positive views as negative views of Christians, while the public is roughly as likely to express positive as negative views of Muslims.*​_


> Answering Muslims: 10,000 Muslims Demand Google Enforce Sharia . . . in London



This one is little more than a biased opinion piece:

Fiction: 10,000 Muslims Demand Google Enforce Sharia . . . in London 

Fact: Muslims protest 'age of mockery' as thousands descend on Google HQ

According to the original article: 
_A protest by 10,000 Muslims outside the offices of Google in London today is just the first in an orchestrated attempt to force the company to remove an anti-Islamic film from website YouTube in Britain.

Thousands had travelled from as far afield as Glasgow to take part in the demonstration, ahead of a planned million-strong march in Hyde Park in coming weeks. 

... One of the speakers, Sheikh Faiz Al-Aqtab Siddiqui, told The Daily Telegraph: "Terrorism is not just people who kill human bodies, but who kill human feelings as well. The makers of this film have terrorised 1.6 billion people.

"Organisations like Google are key players and have to take responsibility for civility. You can't just say it doesn't matter that it's freedom of speech. It's anarchy."

Sheikh Siddiqui, a barrister from Nuneaton, said he wanted to form a coalition with the Church of England, Catholics, Jewish groups, Trade Unions and even Conservatives to encourage their ranks to join his "campaign for civility".

"We want everyone in society to recognise these people are wrecking our fragile global society. We want the Church, the Synod, Jewish groups and establishment figures involved," he said.​_
Imagine that! A peaceful demonstration to let Google know how some of their customers feel about a film have what.  How...wrong....hey what?

What's wrong with that?
Protest anti-Catholic Hate Speech of AOL/Huffington Post?s Larry Doyle | RedState
Hungarian Jews protest naming Budapest street after anti-Semite | The Times of Israel


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's Loonwatch that is doing the manipulating here.
> 
> The 26% is not 26% of the entire country's rapes. It's only Oslo - one city.
> 
> In addition, you yourself pointed out the following:
> 
> 
> So here, according to your figures, the largest Muslim immigrant group has rape statistics that are not out of proportion to their population while Iraqi and Somali's are over represented. How is that a Muslim rape epidemic?  You think some other factors might be at play in Oslo?  Your author seems think so.
> 
> Your source also noted that the highest rates of rape occured in the northern jurisdictions, areas with the *smallest number of immigrant population*.
> 
> Going back to Oslo only, he notes he notes this about the fictional sexual crime wave:
> _
> As can be seen in the charts above, *the overall number of sexual crimes actually went down in Norway in 2000, and their ratio to the population stayed constant.* If Oslo was going through a sexual crime wave, this would have to mean a serious drop in sexual crimes elsewhere in the country. A drop which would also have to be explained, since while *rape rates dropped in Oslo after 2000, sexual crime went up over the country*._​
> And, again - most of this data pertains to Oslo only - hence the importance of his FIRST point in his conclusions that you seem to want to ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the other muslim groups that show a marked increase over and above their population, as I said the report gives the numbers of rapists as 26% for the muslim areas. The same demographics are shown in other nations with a muslim presence, a very marked increase over and above the population level for Islamic rapes. In fact it covers all crimes of violence to the same extent. The UK suffered a sharp rise in child sex abuse cases until the current government took power, now the muslim men at the centre of the organised child prostitution gangs are being arrested and sentenced. In all other groups the figures are less than 0.01% of the adult men involved, in the muslim group over 1% are currently under arrest or detention. That is a hundred fold increase on the national average, alarming figures and people like you say that islam is not the problem. It could be that you don't face the risks every day like we In Europe do, or see the way the muslims look at our children with hunger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Source for those stats?
Click to expand...





 LIke this

Rochdale sex trafficking gang - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

UK Muslim Paedophile Rings Are an Epidemic

Neverending: UK arrests largest Muslim pedostani sex-grooming gang to date |

Arrest number 6 for Bristols Muslim Grooming Gang | Kafir Crusaders

TheOPINIONATOR: More Disgusting Muslim Paedos Arrested for Grooming & Pimping British Girls

http://www.britainfirst.org/muslim-grooming-brochure.pdf

Thirty arrested in child sex grooming inquiry (From Bradford Telegraph and Argus)

Islamic Grooming Gangs ? could this be another one? | Fahrenheit211

 Do you want more as the list goes on and on, don't think I have duplicated any.

 But I have saved the best till last were muslim child abusers murdered a young white girl and then used her flesh to make kebabs with, then sold the kebabs to unsuspecting people.

Police 'hid' abuse of 60 girls by Asian takeaway workers linked to Charlene Downes murder | Mail Online


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind accuracy,* never mind looking at facts* or history - you can't address facts - so what's your strategy - let's DEFLECT with kindergarten ad-homs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking at facts.* it is you that does not like the facts being produced*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sticking to facts.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I ever have.  When something is done by an extremist group - and I'll use settlers as an example, where there are elements that venerate Goldstein's atrocities - I make a point of saying it is not part of mainstream Israeli society.  Frankly, you can take the "jooooooos did it" narrative and stuff it.
> 
> People are individuals - whether they are Muslims or Jews or you or I.  And they both have their share of extremists.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is, the poster *claimed they were Norwegian Muslims* - as a group.  *They weren't.*  They were an Iraqi Salafist extremist group *not even based in Norway* -  do your own words: fringe extremist group - ring any bells here?  Or do you only apply that to non-Muslims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...do your own words: _fringe extremist group_ - ring any bells here?
> 
> What you have here is a tiny group, about as representative of their religion as groups like the Westboro Baptists - threatening their fellows. It's like 60 people out of a city of 1.5 million.
> 
> This particular protest was led by Anjem Choudary,  - a generally ackowledged extremist.  His demonstrations and marches in support of Sharia see the support of 15 to 60 people at best.   Just to give you a sense of proportion - London's Muslim population was around 607,000 as of the 2001 census.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Muslims demand full Sharia law | UK | News | Daily Express
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the first two lines of the article:
> 
> _A *RADICAL *Muslim group sparked outrage last night as it launched a massive campaign to impose sharia law on Britain.
> 
> The *fanatical *group Islam4UK has *announced plans to hold a potentially *incendiary rally in London later this month.​_Further on in your article:
> 
> _The group was also attacked by Tory MP Philip Davies who said: This march is clearly a deliberate and provocative attempt to incite racial tension and disrupt community cohesion.
> 
> A spokesman for the Islamic Society of Britain said: 99.999 per cent of Muslims despise these people. This only serves to fuel racial *tensions.​_
> And....guess who's the front man for "Islam4UK"?  It's our familiar whacko Choudrey who does not seem to garner much support from the British Muslim Community.
> 
> There's a follow up as well, of a counter Islamic demonstration planned for that same date that you must have overlooked:
> 
> It might be important to note also, that according to this 2007 Gallup study, London's Muslim population is well assimilated and indeed, more tolerant than their Christian compatriots:
> 
> _London Muslims were actually *less likely* than the general public to say they would prefer to live in a neighborhood made up mostly of people who share their religious or ethnic background (25% vs. 35%). Whats more, they were slightly *less likely* to say they would not want a Christian as a neighbor (8%) than the British public overall was to say the same about a Muslim neighbor (15%).  Significantly, London Muslims *were 10 times as likely to express positive views as negative views of Christians, while the public is roughly as likely to express positive as negative views of Muslims.*​_
> 
> 
> 
> Answering Muslims: 10,000 Muslims Demand Google Enforce Sharia . . . in London
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one is little more than a biased opinion piece:
> 
> Fiction: 10,000 Muslims Demand Google Enforce Sharia . . . in London
> 
> Fact: Muslims protest 'age of mockery' as thousands descend on Google HQ
> 
> According to the original article:
> _A protest by 10,000 Muslims outside the offices of Google in London today is just the first in an orchestrated attempt to force the company to remove an anti-Islamic film from website YouTube in Britain.
> 
> Thousands had travelled from as far afield as Glasgow to take part in the demonstration, ahead of a planned million-strong march in Hyde Park in coming weeks.
> 
> ... One of the speakers, Sheikh Faiz Al-Aqtab Siddiqui, told The Daily Telegraph: "Terrorism is not just people who kill human bodies, but who kill human feelings as well. The makers of this film have terrorised 1.6 billion people.
> 
> "Organisations like Google are key players and have to take responsibility for civility. You can't just say it doesn't matter that it's freedom of speech. It's anarchy."
> 
> Sheikh Siddiqui, a barrister from Nuneaton, said he wanted to form a coalition with the Church of England, Catholics, Jewish groups, Trade Unions and even Conservatives to encourage their ranks to join his "campaign for civility".
> 
> "We want everyone in society to recognise these people are wrecking our fragile global society. We want the Church, the Synod, Jewish groups and establishment figures involved," he said.​_
> Imagine that! A peaceful demonstration to let Google know how some of their customers feel about a film have what.  How...wrong....hey what?
> 
> What's wrong with that?
> Protest anti-Catholic Hate Speech of AOL/Huffington Post?s Larry Doyle | RedState
> Hungarian Jews protest naming Budapest street after anti-Semite | The Times of Israel
Click to expand...




 Here is another fact that shows just how arrogant the muslims are, and this time it is a Peer of the realm.

Cranmer: Lord Ahmed threatens Parliament into submission

  Lord Ahmed raised hell. It is reported that he threatened to mobilise 10,000 Muslims to prevent Mr Wilders from entering the House and threatened to take the colleague who was organising the event to court.


Lord Ahmed Suspended After Offering '£10m Bounty For Capture Of Obama And Bush'

 A Labour peer has been suspended from the party after he was reported to have put a bounty out on the heads of President Obama and President George W. Bush.

According to Pakistan's Express Tribune, Lord Nazir Ahmed was reacting to the US decision to offer a $10m reward for Hafiz Mohammad Saeed, the founder of the islamist terrorist group Lashkar-e-Taiba. 


Lord Ahmed Suspended From Labour Over 'Jewish Conspiracy' Comments

 According to The Times, the peer told a Pakistani TV network that the he was treated harshly due to his visits to Gaza.

"My case became more critical because I went to Gaza to support Palestinians. My Jewish friends who own newspapers and TV channels opposed this." he is reported to have said.

The paper also reports Lord Ahmed said the judge, Mr Justice Wilkie, had risen to his position in the judiciary as he had helped out a "Jewish colleague" of Tony Blair.


 Always play the Jew card, because so many people believe it


----------



## Cajun

Sally said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nor are they in Europe, but if they were they would be arrested and charged with no chance of a plea bargain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would be perfectly content to confine these conversations to the topic at hand (the topic of the thread title) but i am not uncomfortable responding to those, such as yourself and sal-fly, who habitually stray off topic.
> 
> you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about, but that does not surprise me in the slightest, having read some of your absolutely ridiculous posts.  this one is an excellent example. first of all, europe isn't a state, it is a continent...uh duh. it is comprised of a number of states and the laws differ from country to country.
> 
> polanski is in europe having fled to there to avoid sentencing and avoid compliance with his plea bargain. france and switzerland have reused to extradite him to the U,S,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Phoenall is more versed idn what is going on in Europe with his living in Great Britain.  The same problems which Great Britain is experiencing are duplicated in many European countries.  Meanwhile, Mr. Seattle is a funny guy on one hand, and on the other hand, he refuses to see what is going on in Europe.
> 
> Asian immigrant's disgust at European anti-Semitism - The Commentator
Click to expand...


anybody who says europe would arrest and charge a person is just stiupd. it would be like saying africa would arrest and charge a person or asia or south america would. laws vary rom country to country and almost all the continents, europe included, are comprised of different countries. europe has about 50 countries.

yowsuh. kosher england swings like a pendulum do...

Ultra-Orthodox Jewish man jailed after raping ultra-Orthodox Jewish girl in London

Girl claims father gang-raped her | The Jewish Chronicle

torah taught, talmud approved.

and by all means, let's forget about the women and children victims of these crimes. that doesn't really work whn we are playing tit for tat now, does it. we treat them like meat the way everyone else does, to legitimize our hatred.

right, valley sally. howz life with the pickers and kickers in the san joaquin, babe.


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am looking at facts.* it is you that does not like the facts being produced*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sticking to facts.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I ever have.  When something is done by an extremist group - and I'll use settlers as an example, where there are elements that venerate Goldstein's atrocities - I make a point of saying it is not part of mainstream Israeli society.  Frankly, you can take the "jooooooos did it" narrative and stuff it.
> 
> People are individuals - whether they are Muslims or Jews or you or I.  And they both have their share of extremists.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is, the poster *claimed they were Norwegian Muslims* - as a group.  *They weren't.*  They were an Iraqi Salafist extremist group *not even based in Norway* -  do your own words: fringe extremist group - ring any bells here?  Or do you only apply that to non-Muslims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...do your own words: _fringe extremist group_ - ring any bells here?
> 
> What you have here is a tiny group, about as representative of their religion as groups like the Westboro Baptists - threatening their fellows. It's like 60 people out of a city of 1.5 million.
> 
> This particular protest was led by Anjem Choudary,  - a generally ackowledged extremist.  His demonstrations and marches in support of Sharia see the support of 15 to 60 people at best.   Just to give you a sense of proportion - London's Muslim population was around 607,000 as of the 2001 census.
> 
> 
> 
> From the first two lines of the article:
> 
> _A *RADICAL *Muslim group sparked outrage last night as it launched a massive campaign to impose sharia law on Britain.
> 
> The *fanatical *group Islam4UK has *announced plans to hold a potentially *incendiary rally in London later this month.​_Further on in your article:
> 
> _The group was also attacked by Tory MP Philip Davies who said: This march is clearly a deliberate and provocative attempt to incite racial tension and disrupt community cohesion.
> 
> A spokesman for the Islamic Society of Britain said: 99.999 per cent of Muslims despise these people. This only serves to fuel racial *tensions.​_
> And....guess who's the front man for "Islam4UK"?  It's our familiar whacko Choudrey who does not seem to garner much support from the British Muslim Community.
> 
> There's a follow up as well, of a counter Islamic demonstration planned for that same date that you must have overlooked:
> 
> It might be important to note also, that according to this 2007 Gallup study, London's Muslim population is well assimilated and indeed, more tolerant than their Christian compatriots:
> 
> _London Muslims were actually *less likely* than the general public to say they would prefer to live in a neighborhood made up mostly of people who share their religious or ethnic background (25% vs. 35%). Whats more, they were slightly *less likely* to say they would not want a Christian as a neighbor (8%) than the British public overall was to say the same about a Muslim neighbor (15%).  Significantly, London Muslims *were 10 times as likely to express positive views as negative views of Christians, while the public is roughly as likely to express positive as negative views of Muslims.*​_
> 
> 
> 
> Answering Muslims: 10,000 Muslims Demand Google Enforce Sharia . . . in London
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This one is little more than a biased opinion piece:
> 
> Fiction: 10,000 Muslims Demand Google Enforce Sharia . . . in London
> 
> Fact: Muslims protest 'age of mockery' as thousands descend on Google HQ
> 
> According to the original article:
> _A protest by 10,000 Muslims outside the offices of Google in London today is just the first in an orchestrated attempt to force the company to remove an anti-Islamic film from website YouTube in Britain.
> 
> Thousands had travelled from as far afield as Glasgow to take part in the demonstration, ahead of a planned million-strong march in Hyde Park in coming weeks.
> 
> ... One of the speakers, Sheikh Faiz Al-Aqtab Siddiqui, told The Daily Telegraph: "Terrorism is not just people who kill human bodies, but who kill human feelings as well. The makers of this film have terrorised 1.6 billion people.
> 
> "Organisations like Google are key players and have to take responsibility for civility. You can't just say it doesn't matter that it's freedom of speech. It's anarchy."
> 
> Sheikh Siddiqui, a barrister from Nuneaton, said he wanted to form a coalition with the Church of England, Catholics, Jewish groups, Trade Unions and even Conservatives to encourage their ranks to join his "campaign for civility".
> 
> "We want everyone in society to recognise these people are wrecking our fragile global society. We want the Church, the Synod, Jewish groups and establishment figures involved," he said.​_
> Imagine that! A peaceful demonstration to let Google know how some of their customers feel about a film have what.  How...wrong....hey what?
> 
> What's wrong with that?
> Protest anti-Catholic Hate Speech of AOL/Huffington Post?s Larry Doyle | RedState
> Hungarian Jews protest naming Budapest street after anti-Semite | The Times of Israel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another fact that shows just how arrogant the muslims are, and this time it is a Peer of the realm.
> 
> Cranmer: Lord Ahmed threatens Parliament into submission
> 
> Lord Ahmed raised hell. It is reported that he threatened to mobilise 10,000 Muslims to prevent Mr Wilders from entering the House and threatened to take the colleague who was organising the event to court.
> 
> 
> Lord Ahmed Suspended After Offering '£10m Bounty For Capture Of Obama And Bush'
> 
> A Labour peer has been suspended from the party after he was reported to have put a bounty out on the heads of President Obama and President George W. Bush.
> 
> According to Pakistan's Express Tribune, Lord Nazir Ahmed was reacting to the US decision to offer a $10m reward for Hafiz Mohammad Saeed, the founder of the islamist terrorist group Lashkar-e-Taiba.
> 
> 
> Lord Ahmed Suspended From Labour Over 'Jewish Conspiracy' Comments
> 
> According to The Times, the peer told a Pakistani TV network that the he was treated harshly due to his visits to Gaza.
> 
> "My case became more critical because I went to Gaza to support Palestinians. My Jewish friends who own newspapers and TV channels opposed this." he is reported to have said.
> 
> The paper also reports Lord Ahmed said the judge, Mr Justice Wilkie, had risen to his position in the judiciary as he had helped out a "Jewish colleague" of Tony Blair.
> 
> 
> Always play the Jew card, because so many people believe it
Click to expand...


*You did not address a single point I made.*  I will not waste time again, going through yet another list of articles and discussing them - it's an utter waste of my time because there is no discussion here


----------



## Cajun

Phoenall said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nor are they in Europe, but if they were they would be arrested and charged with no chance of a plea bargain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would be perfectly content to confine these conversations to the topic at hand (the topic of the thread title) but i am not uncomfortable responding to those, such as yourself and sal-fly, who habitually stray off topic.
> 
> you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about, but that does not surprise me in the slightest, having read some of your absolutely ridiculous posts.  this one is an excellent example. first of all, europe isn't a state, it is a continent...uh duh. it is comprised of a number of states and the laws differ from country to country.
> 
> polanski is in europe having fled to there to avoid sentencing and avoid compliance with his plea bargain. france and switzerland have reused to extradite him to the U,S,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why America is suddenly so out of favour with other countries, it couldn't be your president by any chance could it ?
> Or your high handed manner of demanding that others do as they are told by the biggest bully in the school.
> *Many see America* mirrored in the Simpsons cartoons, a dysfunctional and semi literate family
Click to expand...


i dunno. i think most of the world respects us and believes we eventually do the right thing, as we have in the past.

about the only place we are out of step with the rest of the world is that we support israel. we seem to have a glaring hypocrisy and a disconnect between our action and our principles in foreign affairs, in that we mollycoddle israel for the sake of american jews and evangelical christians.

but as we gain more catholic immigrants from the south and mid-eastern and asian immigrants of all faiths, they will embrace american ideals and form voting blocs and things willl change. it already is.

given your vague grasp of facts though, i really have to question exactly what you mean by "many". it seems that could be anywhere from three all the way up to  a dozen or so. oh wait. you don't mean people, you mean countries. are you aware yet, that there are more than seven countries in the world? europe, asia, south america, north america, antartica, australia and africa are continents. you have figured that out by now, haven't you?


----------



## Sally

Cajun said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would be perfectly content to confine these conversations to the topic at hand (the topic of the thread title) but i am not uncomfortable responding to those, such as yourself and sal-fly, who habitually stray off topic.
> 
> you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about, but that does not surprise me in the slightest, having read some of your absolutely ridiculous posts.  this one is an excellent example. first of all, europe isn't a state, it is a continent...uh duh. it is comprised of a number of states and the laws differ from country to country.
> 
> polanski is in europe having fled to there to avoid sentencing and avoid compliance with his plea bargain. france and switzerland have reused to extradite him to the U,S,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Phoenall is more versed idn what is going on in Europe with his living in Great Britain.  The same problems which Great Britain is experiencing are duplicated in many European countries.  Meanwhile, Mr. Seattle is a funny guy on one hand, and on the other hand, he refuses to see what is going on in Europe.
> 
> Asian immigrant's disgust at European anti-Semitism - The Commentator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> anybody who says europe would arrest and charge a person is just stiupd. it would be like saying africa would arrest and charge a person or asia or south america would. laws vary rom country to country and almost all the continents, europe included, are comprised of different countries. europe has about 50 countries.
> 
> yowsuh. kosher england swings like a pendulum do...
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox Jewish man jailed after raping ultra-Orthodox Jewish girl in London
> 
> Girl claims father gang-raped her | The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> torah taught, talmud approved.
> 
> and by all means, let's forget about the women and children victims of these crimes. that doesn't really work whn we are playing tit for tat now, does it. we treat them like meat the way everyone else does, to legitimize our hatred.
> 
> right, valley sally. howz life with the pickers and kickers in the san joaquin, babe.
Click to expand...



You really are a stupid man, Mr. Seattle.  There has been so much crime in Gr. Britain, including rapes, by Muslim men, and you conveniently close your eyes to it while Phoenall, who does live in Great Britain keeps abreast of the news in that location. There are rathers who rape their own daughters who are Muslims and Christians too, so for you to try and show it is a "Talmud" thing is just plain ridiculous.  Maybe I should pull up the article where a Muslim father raped his own daughter, got her pregnant, and then ripped her open to perform an abortion?  Would that make you happy.  Is anyone saying the priests sexually abusing young people is Vatican-approved?  Happy to say that I live in the big city of Los Angeles.  You can have your Seattle weather.  However, I must say once again -- those throw-away E-mail addresses are really great for some posters.  My goodness, by using this method, people can come back again and again with some new phony introduction.  However, eventually they are a dead giveaway as to who they are.


----------



## Cajun

Sally said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Phoenall is more versed idn what is going on in Europe with his living in Great Britain.  The same problems which Great Britain is experiencing are duplicated in many European countries.  Meanwhile, Mr. Seattle is a funny guy on one hand, and on the other hand, he refuses to see what is going on in Europe.
> 
> Asian immigrant's disgust at European anti-Semitism - The Commentator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody who says europe would arrest and charge a person is just stiupd. it would be like saying africa would arrest and charge a person or asia or south america would. laws vary rom country to country and almost all the continents, europe included, are comprised of different countries. europe has about 50 countries.
> 
> yowsuh. kosher england swings like a pendulum do...
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox Jewish man jailed after raping ultra-Orthodox Jewish girl in London
> 
> Girl claims father gang-raped her | The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> torah taught, talmud approved.
> 
> and by all means, let's forget about the women and children victims of these crimes. that doesn't really work whn we are playing tit for tat now, does it. we treat them like meat the way everyone else does, to legitimize our hatred.
> 
> right, valley sally. howz life with the pickers and kickers in the san joaquin, babe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a stupid man, Mr. Seattle.  There has been so much crime in Gr. Britain, including rapes, by Muslim men, and you conveniently close your eyes to it while Phoenall, who does live in Great Britain keeps abreast of the news in that location. There are rathers who rape their own daughters who are Muslims and Christians too, so for you to try and show it is a "Talmud" thing is just plain ridiculous.  Maybe I should pull up the article where a Muslim father raped his own daughter, got her pregnant, and then ripped her open to perform an abortion?  Would that make you happy.  Is anyone saying the priests sexually abusing young people is Vatican-approved?  Happy to say that I live in the big city of Los Angeles.  You can have your Seattle weather.  However, I must say once again -- those throw-away E-mail addresses are really great for some posters.  My goodness, by using this method, people can come back again and again with some new phony introduction.  However, eventually they are a dead giveaway as to who they are.
Click to expand...


ok. 

and your point is?


----------



## Sally

Cajun said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> anybody who says europe would arrest and charge a person is just stiupd. it would be like saying africa would arrest and charge a person or asia or south america would. laws vary rom country to country and almost all the continents, europe included, are comprised of different countries. europe has about 50 countries.
> 
> yowsuh. kosher england swings like a pendulum do...
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox Jewish man jailed after raping ultra-Orthodox Jewish girl in London
> 
> Girl claims father gang-raped her | The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> torah taught, talmud approved.
> 
> and by all means, let's forget about the women and children victims of these crimes. that doesn't really work whn we are playing tit for tat now, does it. we treat them like meat the way everyone else does, to legitimize our hatred.
> 
> right, valley sally. howz life with the pickers and kickers in the san joaquin, babe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a stupid man, Mr. Seattle.  There has been so much crime in Gr. Britain, including rapes, by Muslim men, and you conveniently close your eyes to it while Phoenall, who does live in Great Britain keeps abreast of the news in that location. There are rathers who rape their own daughters who are Muslims and Christians too, so for you to try and show it is a "Talmud" thing is just plain ridiculous.  Maybe I should pull up the article where a Muslim father raped his own daughter, got her pregnant, and then ripped her open to perform an abortion?  Would that make you happy.  Is anyone saying the priests sexually abusing young people is Vatican-approved?  Happy to say that I live in the big city of Los Angeles.  You can have your Seattle weather.  However, I must say once again -- those throw-away E-mail addresses are really great for some posters.  My goodness, by using this method, people can come back again and again with some new phony introduction.  However, eventually they are a dead giveaway as to who they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok.
> 
> and your point is?
Click to expand...



Wonder what Mr. Seattle is trying to pull here?  Is he denying that there is incest and sexual abuse in every group under the sun?   Maybe Mr. Seattle can make up a good tale to tell us now since he is a great storyteller.  Then again, maybe Mr. Seattle doesn't like the mention of throwaway E-mail addresses which are so convenient for some posters.


----------



## Cajun

Sally said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a stupid man, Mr. Seattle.  There has been so much crime in Gr. Britain, including rapes, by Muslim men, and you conveniently close your eyes to it while Phoenall, who does live in Great Britain keeps abreast of the news in that location. There are rathers who rape their own daughters who are Muslims and Christians too, so for you to try and show it is a "Talmud" thing is just plain ridiculous.  Maybe I should pull up the article where a Muslim father raped his own daughter, got her pregnant, and then ripped her open to perform an abortion?  Would that make you happy.  Is anyone saying the priests sexually abusing young people is Vatican-approved?  Happy to say that I live in the big city of Los Angeles.  You can have your Seattle weather.  However, I must say once again -- those throw-away E-mail addresses are really great for some posters.  My goodness, by using this method, people can come back again and again with some new phony introduction.  However, eventually they are a dead giveaway as to who they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok.
> 
> and your point is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder what Mr. Seattle is trying to pull here?  Is he denying that there is incest and sexual abuse in every group under the sun?   Maybe Mr. Seattle can make up a good tale to tell us now since he is a great storyteller.  Then again, maybe Mr. Seattle doesn't like the mention of throwaway E-mail addresses which are so convenient for some posters.
Click to expand...


so? do you even have any point. you seem to know a guy in seattle who you want to elaborate on some e-mail addresses and tell you stories.  

why do you think your obsessions interest me?


----------



## patrickcaturday

> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a stupid man, Mr. Seattle.  There has been so much crime in Gr. Britain, including rapes, by Muslim men, and you conveniently close your eyes to it while Phoenall, who does live in Great Britain keeps abreast of the news in that location. There are rathers who rape their own daughters who are Muslims and Christians too, so for you to try and show it is a "Talmud" thing is just plain ridiculous.  Maybe I should pull up the article where a Muslim father raped his own daughter, got her pregnant, and then ripped her open to perform an abortion?  Would that make you happy.  Is anyone saying the priests sexually abusing young people is Vatican-approved?  Happy to say that I live in the big city of Los Angeles.  You can have your Seattle weather.  However, I must say once again -- those throw-away E-mail addresses are really great for some posters.  My goodness, by using this method, people can come back again and again with some new phony introduction.  However, eventually they are a dead giveaway as to who they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok.
> 
> and your point is?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder what Mr. Seattle is trying to pull here?  Is he denying that there is incest and sexual abuse in every group under the sun?   Maybe Mr. Seattle can make up a good tale to tell us now since he is a great storyteller.  Then again, maybe Mr. Seattle doesn't like the mention of throwaway E-mail addresses which are so convenient for some posters.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



*I used to live in Seattle. Are you talking about me for some reason?
Please continue. I'm interested*.


----------



## Sally

patrickcaturday said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder what Mr. Seattle is trying to pull here?  Is he denying that there is incest and sexual abuse in every group under the sun?   Maybe Mr. Seattle can make up a good tale to tell us now since he is a great storyteller.  Then again, maybe Mr. Seattle doesn't like the mention of throwaway E-mail addresses which are so convenient for some posters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *I used to live in Seattle. Are you talking about me for some reason?
> Please continue. I'm interested*.
Click to expand...


Oh look who showed up -- Mr. Seattle's bestest friend.  Maybe now we'll have the Laurel and Hardy act.  So tell us, Patrick, have you any news to share with us on this Europe forum?  Lots going on in Europe, and surely you must have an article or two which you found while reading the Internet.


----------



## Phoenall

Cajun said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> roman polanski and woody allen aren't muslims, and they aren't asians either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nor are they in Europe, but if they were they would be arrested and charged with no chance of a plea bargain
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i would be perfectly content to confine these conversations to the topic at hand (the topic of the thread title) but i am not uncomfortable responding to those, such as yourself and sal-fly, who habitually stray off topic.
> 
> you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about, but that does not surprise me in the slightest, having read some of your absolutely ridiculous posts.  this one is an
> excellent example. first of all, europe isn't a state, it is a continent...uh duh. it is comprised of a number of states and the laws differ from country to country.
> 
> polanski is in europe having fled to there to avoid sentencing and avoid compliance with his plea bargain. france and switzerland have reused to extradite him to the U,S,
Click to expand...




 Another islamonazi who resorts to abuse and insults when they cant offer an answer to the argument. It is your people that go of topic to deflect away from the truth and reality, so don't complain when your deflections are also destroyed with truth and reality.

Europe is a federation of nations of which mine is a member, so I know more about its laws and rules than you ever would. It has a legal device known as a European Warrant that means a person can be tried in Greece for a crime committed in Britain.
 I also know that since Obama took over America's standing has declined and is no longer viewed as a "friendly nation", and that he has tarnished for ever the reputation of the USA


----------



## Phoenall

Cajun said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would be perfectly content to confine these conversations to the topic at hand (the topic of the thread title) but i am not uncomfortable responding to those, such as yourself and sal-fly, who habitually stray off topic.
> 
> you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about, but that does not surprise me in the slightest, having read some of your absolutely ridiculous posts.  this one is an excellent example. first of all, europe isn't a state, it is a continent...uh duh. it is comprised of a number of states and the laws differ from country to country.
> 
> polanski is in europe having fled to there to avoid sentencing and avoid compliance with his plea bargain. france and switzerland have reused to extradite him to the U,S,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Phoenall is more versed idn what is going on in Europe with his living in Great Britain.  The same problems which Great Britain is experiencing are duplicated in many European countries.  Meanwhile, Mr. Seattle is a funny guy on one hand, and on the other hand, he refuses to see what is going on in Europe.
> 
> Asian immigrant's disgust at European anti-Semitism - The Commentator
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> anybody who says europe would arrest and charge a person is just stiupd. it would be like saying africa would arrest and charge a person or asia or south america would. laws vary rom country to country and almost all the continents, europe included, are comprised of different countries. europe has about 50 countries.
> 
> yowsuh. kosher england swings like a pendulum do...
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox Jewish man jailed after raping ultra-Orthodox Jewish girl in London
> 
> Girl claims father gang-raped her | The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> torah taught, talmud approved.
> 
> and by all means, let's forget about the women and children victims of these crimes. that doesn't really work whn we are playing tit for tat now, does it. we treat them like meat the way everyone else does, to legitimize our hatred.
> 
> right, valley sally. howz life with the pickers and kickers in the san joaquin, babe.
Click to expand...





 European Warrant which has been invoked by Britain and has led to our police being sent to Portugal to make arrests in the case of a missing girl. You might have heard of her she is called Madeline Mcann, and was the centre of an abduction some years back.
 Now that would be like Orange county police going to the Hawaii  to arrest a drug dealer from Florida, you aren't that good at law enforcement yet are you.


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sticking to facts.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I ever have.  When something is done by an extremist group - and I'll use settlers as an example, where there are elements that venerate Goldstein's atrocities - I make a point of saying it is not part of mainstream Israeli society.  Frankly, you can take the "jooooooos did it" narrative and stuff it.
> 
> People are individuals - whether they are Muslims or Jews or you or I.  And they both have their share of extremists.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is, the poster *claimed they were Norwegian Muslims* - as a group.  *They weren't.*  They were an Iraqi Salafist extremist group *not even based in Norway* -  do your own words: fringe extremist group - ring any bells here?  Or do you only apply that to non-Muslims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...do your own words: _fringe extremist group_ - ring any bells here?
> 
> What you have here is a tiny group, about as representative of their religion as groups like the Westboro Baptists - threatening their fellows. It's like 60 people out of a city of 1.5 million.
> 
> This particular protest was led by Anjem Choudary,  - a generally ackowledged extremist.  His demonstrations and marches in support of Sharia see the support of 15 to 60 people at best.   Just to give you a sense of proportion - London's Muslim population was around 607,000 as of the 2001 census.
> 
> 
> 
> From the first two lines of the article:
> 
> _A *RADICAL *Muslim group sparked outrage last night as it launched a massive campaign to impose sharia law on Britain.
> 
> The *fanatical *group Islam4UK has *announced plans to hold a potentially *incendiary rally in London later this month.​_Further on in your article:
> 
> _The group was also attacked by Tory MP Philip Davies who said: This march is clearly a deliberate and provocative attempt to incite racial tension and disrupt community cohesion.
> 
> A spokesman for the Islamic Society of Britain said: 99.999 per cent of Muslims despise these people. This only serves to fuel racial *tensions.​_
> And....guess who's the front man for "Islam4UK"?  It's our familiar whacko Choudrey who does not seem to garner much support from the British Muslim Community.
> 
> There's a follow up as well, of a counter Islamic demonstration planned for that same date that you must have overlooked:
> 
> It might be important to note also, that according to this 2007 Gallup study, London's Muslim population is well assimilated and indeed, more tolerant than their Christian compatriots:
> 
> _London Muslims were actually *less likely* than the general public to say they would prefer to live in a neighborhood made up mostly of people who share their religious or ethnic background (25% vs. 35%). Whats more, they were slightly *less likely* to say they would not want a Christian as a neighbor (8%) than the British public overall was to say the same about a Muslim neighbor (15%).  Significantly, London Muslims *were 10 times as likely to express positive views as negative views of Christians, while the public is roughly as likely to express positive as negative views of Muslims.*​_
> 
> 
> This one is little more than a biased opinion piece:
> 
> Fiction: 10,000 Muslims Demand Google Enforce Sharia . . . in London
> 
> Fact: Muslims protest 'age of mockery' as thousands descend on Google HQ
> 
> According to the original article:
> _A protest by 10,000 Muslims outside the offices of Google in London today is just the first in an orchestrated attempt to force the company to remove an anti-Islamic film from website YouTube in Britain.
> 
> Thousands had travelled from as far afield as Glasgow to take part in the demonstration, ahead of a planned million-strong march in Hyde Park in coming weeks.
> 
> ... One of the speakers, Sheikh Faiz Al-Aqtab Siddiqui, told The Daily Telegraph: "Terrorism is not just people who kill human bodies, but who kill human feelings as well. The makers of this film have terrorised 1.6 billion people.
> 
> "Organisations like Google are key players and have to take responsibility for civility. You can't just say it doesn't matter that it's freedom of speech. It's anarchy."
> 
> Sheikh Siddiqui, a barrister from Nuneaton, said he wanted to form a coalition with the Church of England, Catholics, Jewish groups, Trade Unions and even Conservatives to encourage their ranks to join his "campaign for civility".
> 
> "We want everyone in society to recognise these people are wrecking our fragile global society. We want the Church, the Synod, Jewish groups and establishment figures involved," he said.​_
> Imagine that! A peaceful demonstration to let Google know how some of their customers feel about a film have what.  How...wrong....hey what?
> 
> What's wrong with that?
> Protest anti-Catholic Hate Speech of AOL/Huffington Post?s Larry Doyle | RedState
> Hungarian Jews protest naming Budapest street after anti-Semite | The Times of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another fact that shows just how arrogant the muslims are, and this time it is a Peer of the realm.
> 
> Cranmer: Lord Ahmed threatens Parliament into submission
> 
> Lord Ahmed raised hell. It is reported that he threatened to mobilise 10,000 Muslims to prevent Mr Wilders from entering the House and threatened to take the colleague who was organising the event to court.
> 
> 
> Lord Ahmed Suspended After Offering '£10m Bounty For Capture Of Obama And Bush'
> 
> A Labour peer has been suspended from the party after he was reported to have put a bounty out on the heads of President Obama and President George W. Bush.
> 
> According to Pakistan's Express Tribune, Lord Nazir Ahmed was reacting to the US decision to offer a $10m reward for Hafiz Mohammad Saeed, the founder of the islamist terrorist group Lashkar-e-Taiba.
> 
> 
> Lord Ahmed Suspended From Labour Over 'Jewish Conspiracy' Comments
> 
> According to The Times, the peer told a Pakistani TV network that the he was treated harshly due to his visits to Gaza.
> 
> "My case became more critical because I went to Gaza to support Palestinians. My Jewish friends who own newspapers and TV channels opposed this." he is reported to have said.
> 
> The paper also reports Lord Ahmed said the judge, Mr Justice Wilkie, had risen to his position in the judiciary as he had helped out a "Jewish colleague" of Tony Blair.
> 
> 
> Always play the Jew card, because so many people believe it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You did not address a single point I made.*  I will not waste time again, going through yet another list of articles and discussing them - it's an utter waste of my time because there is no discussion here
Click to expand...




 Maybe because you never made a point, just dismissed the facts out of hand. It does not matter that fat andy is a known Islamic trouble causer, he is supported by many mosques in Britian because of his views. No comment on the muslim peer who used threats of violence to stop a legitimate film from being shown. The people of the UK wanted him arresting, tried for treason, divested of his peerage and then deported. They also want every muslim criminal deporting when they are found guilty, with their passport stamped with their crime.


----------



## Phoenall

Cajun said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> i would be perfectly content to confine these conversations to the topic at hand (the topic of the thread title) but i am not uncomfortable responding to those, such as yourself and sal-fly, who habitually stray off topic.
> 
> you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about, but that does not surprise me in the slightest, having read some of your absolutely ridiculous posts.  this one is an excellent example. first of all, europe isn't a state, it is a continent...uh duh. it is comprised of a number of states and the laws differ from country to country.
> 
> polanski is in europe having fled to there to avoid sentencing and avoid compliance with his plea bargain. france and switzerland have reused to extradite him to the U,S,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why America is suddenly so out of favour with other countries, it couldn't be your president by any chance could it ?
> Or your high handed manner of demanding that others do as they are told by the biggest bully in the school.
> *Many see America* mirrored in the Simpsons cartoons, a dysfunctional and semi literate family
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i dunno. i think most of the world respects us and believes we eventually do the right thing, as we have in the past.
> 
> about the only place we are out of step with the rest of the world is that we support israel. we seem to have a glaring hypocrisy and a disconnect between our action and our principles in foreign affairs, in that we mollycoddle israel for the sake of american jews and evangelical christians.
> 
> but as we gain more catholic immigrants from the south and mid-eastern and asian immigrants of all faiths, they will embrace american ideals and form voting blocs and things willl change. it already is.
> 
> given your vague grasp of facts though, i really have to question exactly what you mean by "many". it seems that could be anywhere from three all the way up to  a dozen or so. oh wait. you don't mean people, you mean countries. are you aware yet, that there are more than seven countries in the world? europe, asia, south america, north america, antartica, australia and africa are continents. you have figured that out by now, haven't you?
Click to expand...




 All of civilised Europe for starters, the far east and antipodean nations. They see your president grovelling in the dirt to 3rd world leaders and cringe at his overt show of support for Islamic dictators. The only nations that are courting the USA happen to be the Islamic ones, and they want one thing US support when they attack Israel.


----------



## Phoenall

Cajun said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> anybody who says europe would arrest and charge a person is just stiupd. it would be like saying africa would arrest and charge a person or asia or south america would. laws vary rom country to country and almost all the continents, europe included, are comprised of different countries. europe has about 50 countries.
> 
> yowsuh. kosher england swings like a pendulum do...
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox Jewish man jailed after raping ultra-Orthodox Jewish girl in London
> 
> Girl claims father gang-raped her | The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> torah taught, talmud approved.
> 
> and by all means, let's forget about the women and children victims of these crimes. that doesn't really work whn we are playing tit for tat now, does it. we treat them like meat the way everyone else does, to legitimize our hatred.
> 
> right, valley sally. howz life with the pickers and kickers in the san joaquin, babe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really are a stupid man, Mr. Seattle.  There has been so much crime in Gr. Britain, including rapes, by Muslim men, and you conveniently close your eyes to it while Phoenall, who does live in Great Britain keeps abreast of the news in that location. There are rathers who rape their own daughters who are Muslims and Christians too, so for you to try and show it is a "Talmud" thing is just plain ridiculous.  Maybe I should pull up the article where a Muslim father raped his own daughter, got her pregnant, and then ripped her open to perform an abortion?  Would that make you happy.  Is anyone saying the priests sexually abusing young people is Vatican-approved?  Happy to say that I live in the big city of Los Angeles.  You can have your Seattle weather.  However, I must say once again -- those throw-away E-mail addresses are really great for some posters.  My goodness, by using this method, people can come back again and again with some new phony introduction.  However, eventually they are a dead giveaway as to who they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ok.
> 
> and your point is?
Click to expand...




 That you are a TROLL and SPAMMER and if you lived in any Euro nation you would be looking at arrest for your racist incitement to violence


----------



## Cajun

Phoenall said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nor are they in Europe, but if they were they would be arrested and charged with no chance of a plea bargain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would be perfectly content to confine these conversations to the topic at hand (the topic of the thread title) but i am not uncomfortable responding to those, such as yourself and sal-fly, who habitually stray off topic.
> 
> you have absolutely no idea what you are talking about, but that does not surprise me in the slightest, having read some of your absolutely ridiculous posts.  this one is an
> excellent example. first of all, europe isn't a state, it is a continent...uh duh. it is comprised of a number of states and the laws differ from country to country.
> 
> polanski is in europe having fled to there to avoid sentencing and avoid compliance with his plea bargain. france and switzerland have reused to extradite him to the U,S,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another islamonazi who resorts to abuse and insults when they cant offer an answer to the argument. It is your people that go of topic to deflect away from the truth and reality, so don't complain when your deflections are also destroyed with truth and reality.
> 
> *Europe is a federation of nations of which mine is a member*, so I know more about its laws and rules than you ever would. It has a legal device known as a European Warrant that means a person can be tried in Greece for a crime committed in Britain.
> I also know that since Obama took over America's standing has declined and is no longer viewed as a "friendly nation", and that he has tarnished for ever the reputation of the USA
Click to expand...


no. you are stupid and judeonazi who speaks out of both sides of his mouth and lies a jew.

you are so stupid, you don't even realize your own contradictions and ridiculous redundancies based upon your own ignorant statement.

europe is not a federation of nations and the fact that you had to say that your state is a member should have been a dead give away to your ignorance. europe is not a federation of states. the european union is a federation of *some* european states. there are almost as many european people who are in states that do not belong to the european union as there are people in the United States of America.

as for the "european warrant", or "european arrest warrant" as it is properly called, again a brilliant display of ignorance on your part, but i do admire your consistancy. all the european arrest warrant does is, between agreeing parties and members of the eu,  allow for criminals to be extradited to the country where a crime was committed and be tried in that country. they are not tried in the country where they are arrested unless, of course, the arresting country is the same country where the law was violated. i have no intention whatsoever to explain further oddities,, peculiarities, stipulations and/or conditions in the proceedings praciiced within the parameters of the european arrest warrant with some stupid, arrogant, brit jew who doesn't know shit from shinola.


----------



## Cajun

Phoenall said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Phoenall is more versed idn what is going on in Europe with his living in Great Britain.  The same problems which Great Britain is experiencing are duplicated in many European countries.  Meanwhile, Mr. Seattle is a funny guy on one hand, and on the other hand, he refuses to see what is going on in Europe.
> 
> Asian immigrant's disgust at European anti-Semitism - The Commentator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anybody who says europe would arrest and charge a person is just stiupd. it would be like saying africa would arrest and charge a person or asia or south america would. laws vary rom country to country and almost all the continents, europe included, are comprised of different countries. europe has about 50 countries.
> 
> yowsuh. kosher england swings like a pendulum do...
> 
> Ultra-Orthodox Jewish man jailed after raping ultra-Orthodox Jewish girl in London
> 
> Girl claims father gang-raped her | The Jewish Chronicle
> 
> torah taught, talmud approved.
> 
> and by all means, let's forget about the women and children victims of these crimes. that doesn't really work whn we are playing tit for tat now, does it. we treat them like meat the way everyone else does, to legitimize our hatred.
> 
> right, valley sally. howz life with the pickers and kickers in the san joaquin, babe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> European Warrant which has been invoked by Britain and has led to our police being sent to Portugal to make arrests in the case of a missing girl. You might have heard of her she is called Madeline Mcann, and was the centre of an abduction some years back.
> Now that would be like Orange county police going to the Hawaii  to arrest a drug dealer from Florida, you aren't that good at law enforcement yet are you.
Click to expand...


i am good enough at law to be aware that europe did not arrest madeleine mccannn, portugal did and that north america in your scenario did not arrest the alleged dealer, nor would the orange county police travel to  hawaii to arrest a drug dealer who had committed a criminal offense in florida.

the only thing you got right is that i am not good at law enforcement, but that is because i am not a member of any law enforcement agencies. duhhhh.

and jesus h. christ on a crutch, i hope you aren't either with your magnificent flights of fantasy. christ, you would probably turn regular peeps into ODCs for working on the jewish sabbath or some other such silliness.


----------



## Cajun

Phoenall said:


> LIke this
> 
> Rochdale sex trafficking gang - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> UK Muslim Paedophile Rings Are an Epidemic
> 
> Neverending: UK arrests largest Muslim pedostani sex-grooming gang to date |
> 
> Arrest number 6 for Bristols Muslim Grooming Gang | Kafir Crusaders
> 
> TheOPINIONATOR: More Disgusting Muslim Paedos Arrested for Grooming & Pimping British Girls
> 
> http://www.britainfirst.org/muslim-grooming-brochure.pdf
> 
> Thirty arrested in child sex grooming inquiry (From Bradford Telegraph and Argus)
> 
> Islamic Grooming Gangs ? could this be another one? | Fahrenheit211
> 
> Do you want more as the list goes on and on, don't think I have duplicated any.
> 
> *But I have saved the best till last *were muslim child abusers murdered a young white girl and then used her flesh to make kebabs with, then sold the kebabs to unsuspecting people.
> 
> Charlene-Downes[/B]-murder.html]Police 'hid' abuse of 60 girls by Asian takeaway workers linked to Charlene Downes murder | Mail Online



only the perviest of the perves would toss forth a litany of alleged horrible incidents and describe the horrors of the last incident. which the men accused were exonerated of any crime, as being "THE BEST'.

your choice of words certainly betrays your intent, which is to demonize all muslims with your lies, distortuons, and propaganda.

charlene downes, by the way, had been found to be sexually abused by the men in her family and pimped out by her mother from about 10 y.o. on. and no asians were found guilty of anything.

you are a fucking, lying, lowest of the low life worms who abuses the memories of these unfortunate victims in death as much as whoever abused them in life. you rape their memories with your lies and your hate. justice involves blaming the right person for the deed, not fear mongering and casting lurid accusations just because someone isn't of the same, lily white race as you are.

shall we discuss "the butcher's apron" flown over many brutalized peoples by his or her majesty's own, your boys. you still treat all those who are not like you as "kafirs".

you sick little man.


----------



## Cajun

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sticking to facts.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I ever have.  When something is done by an extremist group - and I'll use settlers as an example, where there are elements that venerate Goldstein's atrocities - I make a point of saying it is not part of mainstream Israeli society.  Frankly, you can take the "jooooooos did it" narrative and stuff it.
> 
> People are individuals - whether they are Muslims or Jews or you or I.  And they both have their share of extremists.
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is, the poster *claimed they were Norwegian Muslims* - as a group.  *They weren't.*  They were an Iraqi Salafist extremist group *not even based in Norway* -  do your own words: fringe extremist group - ring any bells here?  Or do you only apply that to non-Muslims
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...do your own words: _fringe extremist group_ - ring any bells here?
> 
> What you have here is a tiny group, about as representative of their religion as groups like the Westboro Baptists - threatening their fellows. It's like 60 people out of a city of 1.5 million.
> 
> This particular protest was led by Anjem Choudary,  - a generally ackowledged extremist.  His demonstrations and marches in support of Sharia see the support of 15 to 60 people at best.   Just to give you a sense of proportion - London's Muslim population was around 607,000 as of the 2001 census.
> 
> 
> 
> From the first two lines of the article:
> 
> _A *RADICAL *Muslim group sparked outrage last night as it launched a massive campaign to impose sharia law on Britain.
> 
> The *fanatical *group Islam4UK has *announced plans to hold a potentially *incendiary rally in London later this month.​_Further on in your article:
> 
> _The group was also attacked by Tory MP Philip Davies who said: This march is clearly a deliberate and provocative attempt to incite racial tension and disrupt community cohesion.
> 
> A spokesman for the Islamic Society of Britain said: 99.999 per cent of Muslims despise these people. This only serves to fuel racial *tensions.​_
> And....guess who's the front man for "Islam4UK"?  It's our familiar whacko Choudrey who does not seem to garner much support from the British Muslim Community.
> 
> There's a follow up as well, of a counter Islamic demonstration planned for that same date that you must have overlooked:
> 
> It might be important to note also, that according to this 2007 Gallup study, London's Muslim population is well assimilated and indeed, more tolerant than their Christian compatriots:
> 
> _London Muslims were actually *less likely* than the general public to say they would prefer to live in a neighborhood made up mostly of people who share their religious or ethnic background (25% vs. 35%). Whats more, they were slightly *less likely* to say they would not want a Christian as a neighbor (8%) than the British public overall was to say the same about a Muslim neighbor (15%).  Significantly, London Muslims *were 10 times as likely to express positive views as negative views of Christians, while the public is roughly as likely to express positive as negative views of Muslims.*​_
> 
> 
> This one is little more than a biased opinion piece:
> 
> Fiction: 10,000 Muslims Demand Google Enforce Sharia . . . in London
> 
> Fact: Muslims protest 'age of mockery' as thousands descend on Google HQ
> 
> According to the original article:
> _A protest by 10,000 Muslims outside the offices of Google in London today is just the first in an orchestrated attempt to force the company to remove an anti-Islamic film from website YouTube in Britain.
> 
> Thousands had travelled from as far afield as Glasgow to take part in the demonstration, ahead of a planned million-strong march in Hyde Park in coming weeks.
> 
> ... One of the speakers, Sheikh Faiz Al-Aqtab Siddiqui, told The Daily Telegraph: "Terrorism is not just people who kill human bodies, but who kill human feelings as well. The makers of this film have terrorised 1.6 billion people.
> 
> "Organisations like Google are key players and have to take responsibility for civility. You can't just say it doesn't matter that it's freedom of speech. It's anarchy."
> 
> Sheikh Siddiqui, a barrister from Nuneaton, said he wanted to form a coalition with the Church of England, Catholics, Jewish groups, Trade Unions and even Conservatives to encourage their ranks to join his "campaign for civility".
> 
> "We want everyone in society to recognise these people are wrecking our fragile global society. We want the Church, the Synod, Jewish groups and establishment figures involved," he said.​_
> Imagine that! A peaceful demonstration to let Google know how some of their customers feel about a film have what.  How...wrong....hey what?
> 
> What's wrong with that?
> Protest anti-Catholic Hate Speech of AOL/Huffington Post?s Larry Doyle | RedState
> Hungarian Jews protest naming Budapest street after anti-Semite | The Times of Israel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another fact that shows just how arrogant the muslims are, and this time it is a Peer of the realm.
> 
> Cranmer: Lord Ahmed threatens Parliament into submission
> 
> Lord Ahmed raised hell. It is reported that he threatened to mobilise 10,000 Muslims to prevent Mr Wilders from entering the House and threatened to take the colleague who was organising the event to court.
> 
> 
> Lord Ahmed Suspended After Offering '£10m Bounty For Capture Of Obama And Bush'
> 
> A Labour peer has been suspended from the party after he was reported to have put a bounty out on the heads of President Obama and President George W. Bush.
> 
> According to Pakistan's Express Tribune, Lord Nazir Ahmed was reacting to the US decision to offer a $10m reward for Hafiz Mohammad Saeed, the founder of the islamist terrorist group Lashkar-e-Taiba.
> 
> 
> Lord Ahmed Suspended From Labour Over 'Jewish Conspiracy' Comments
> 
> According to The Times, the peer told a Pakistani TV network that the he was treated harshly due to his visits to Gaza.
> 
> "My case became more critical because I went to Gaza to support Palestinians. My Jewish friends who own newspapers and TV channels opposed this." he is reported to have said.
> 
> The paper also reports Lord Ahmed said the judge, Mr Justice Wilkie, had risen to his position in the judiciary as he had helped out a "Jewish colleague" of Tony Blair.
> 
> 
> Always play the Jew card, because so many people believe it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You did not address a single point I made.*  I will not waste time again, going through yet another list of articles and discussing them - it's an utter waste of my time because there is no discussion here
Click to expand...


you certainly are one of the most patient and generous posters i've seen.


----------



## Phoenall

Cajun said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another fact that shows just how arrogant the muslims are, and this time it is a Peer of the realm.
> 
> Cranmer: Lord Ahmed threatens Parliament into submission
> 
> Lord Ahmed raised hell. It is reported that he threatened to mobilise 10,000 Muslims to prevent Mr Wilders from entering the House and threatened to take the colleague who was organising the event to court.
> 
> 
> Lord Ahmed Suspended After Offering '£10m Bounty For Capture Of Obama And Bush'
> 
> A Labour peer has been suspended from the party after he was reported to have put a bounty out on the heads of President Obama and President George W. Bush.
> 
> According to Pakistan's Express Tribune, Lord Nazir Ahmed was reacting to the US decision to offer a $10m reward for Hafiz Mohammad Saeed, the founder of the islamist terrorist group Lashkar-e-Taiba.
> 
> 
> Lord Ahmed Suspended From Labour Over 'Jewish Conspiracy' Comments
> 
> According to The Times, the peer told a Pakistani TV network that the he was treated harshly due to his visits to Gaza.
> 
> "My case became more critical because I went to Gaza to support Palestinians. My Jewish friends who own newspapers and TV channels opposed this." he is reported to have said.
> 
> The paper also reports Lord Ahmed said the judge, Mr Justice Wilkie, had risen to his position in the judiciary as he had helped out a "Jewish colleague" of Tony Blair.
> 
> 
> Always play the Jew card, because so many people believe it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You did not address a single point I made.*  I will not waste time again, going through yet another list of articles and discussing them - it's an utter waste of my time because there is no discussion here
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you certainly are one of the most patient and generous posters i've seen.
Click to expand...




 Hardly as she asked a question which was answered and then asked the question again. When she did not get the answer she wanted she threw a hissy fit.


----------



## Sunni Man

I recently put the time wasting loon Phoenall on 'Ignore'.

Now my threads aren't cluttered with his inane nonsense.

Life is good.........      .


----------



## Cajun

Phoenall said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You did not address a single point I made.*  I will not waste time again, going through yet another list of articles and discussing them - it's an utter waste of my time because there is no discussion here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you certainly are one of the most patient and generous posters i've seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly as she asked a question which was answered and then asked the question again. When she did not get the answer she wanted she threw a hissy fit.
Click to expand...


look, you are stupid and that is no big deal. i probably am stupid too. who knows as it is all relative. i never hold people's intelligence against them. that is not in their control.

you, however, are an arrogant, bigoted hatemoger who distorts the truth beyond all recognition. you do have control over that.

i do not think she had a "hissy fit" at all. all i saw was her frustration grow trying to discuss something with you that would have driven most posters right up the wall. it did me just watching it. all she asked for was facts and all you seemed to be able to supply was anecdotal stories, many of which were lacking in any veracity or came from extraordinarily questionable sources.

coyote's display of patience with you was almost saintlike and she managed to treat you with a respect that went far beyond what you deserved.


----------



## Phoenall

Sunni Man said:


> I recently put the time wasting loon Phoenall on 'Ignore'.
> 
> Now my threads aren't cluttered with his inane nonsense.
> 
> Life is good.........      .





 Must be the sixth time this last week, and still you answer my posts. Not a very good liar are you sunshine................


----------



## Phoenall

Cajun said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> you certainly are one of the most patient and generous posters i've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly as she asked a question which was answered and then asked the question again. When she did not get the answer she wanted she threw a hissy fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> look, you are stupid and that is no big deal. i probably am stupid too. who knows as it is all relative. i never hold people's intelligence against them. that is not in their control.
> 
> you, however, are an arrogant, bigoted hatemoger who distorts the truth beyond all recognition. you do have control over that.
> 
> i do not think she had a "hissy fit" at all. all i saw was her frustration grow trying to discuss something with you that would have driven most posters right up the wall. it did me just watching it. all she asked for was facts and all you seemed to be able to supply was anecdotal stories, many of which were lacking in any veracity or came from extraordinarily questionable
> 
> coyote's display of patience with you was almost saintlike and she managed to treat you with a respect that went far beyond what you deserved.
Click to expand...





 Just your opinion which with £2.50p will get you an English pint of proper beer


----------



## Cajun

Phoenall said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently put the time wasting loon Phoenall on 'Ignore'.
> 
> Now my threads aren't cluttered with his inane nonsense.
> 
> Life is good.........      .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be the sixth time this last week, and still you answer my posts. Not a very good liar are you sunshine................
Click to expand...


he was responding to me. your inability to process even the simplest of nformation does not make others liars.


----------



## Cajun

Phoenall said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly as she asked a question which was answered and then asked the question again. When she did not get the answer she wanted she threw a hissy fit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look, you are stupid and that is no big deal. i probably am stupid too. who knows as it is all relative. i never hold people's intelligence against them. that is not in their control.
> 
> you, however, are an arrogant, bigoted hatemoger who distorts the truth beyond all recognition. you do have control over that.
> 
> i do not think she had a "hissy fit" at all. all i saw was her frustration grow trying to discuss something with you that would have driven most posters right up the wall. it did me just watching it. all she asked for was facts and all you seemed to be able to supply was anecdotal stories, many of which were lacking in any veracity or came from extraordinarily questionable
> 
> coyote's display of patience with you was almost saintlike and she managed to treat you with a respect that went far beyond what you deserved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just your opinion which with £2.50p will get you an English pint of proper beer
Click to expand...


talk about usury, i am sure you are quite familiar with it.

there is no way i am paying $4.50 for a pint of brit pig piss.


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You did not address a single point I made.*  I will not waste time again, going through yet another list of articles and discussing them - it's an utter waste of my time because there is no discussion here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you certainly are one of the most patient and generous posters i've seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly as she asked a question which was answered and then asked the question again. When she did not get the answer she wanted she threw a hissy fit.
Click to expand...


You have a serious reading comprehension problem or you fail to understand what a discussion is - it involves back and forth.  I attempted to take you seriously - your points were carefully addressed and your only response was too spew more articles.

In terms of time:  google anti-muslim articles - 5 seconds
In terms of time: respond to articles by reading them and researching them - a lot more.

Don't worry - it won't happen again, as I won't make the mistake of thinking your are a serious poster - trolling is far easier to do and takes up less time


----------



## Coyote

Cajun said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> look, you are stupid and that is no big deal. i probably am stupid too. who knows as it is all relative. i never hold people's intelligence against them. that is not in their control.
> 
> you, however, are an arrogant, bigoted hatemoger who distorts the truth beyond all recognition. you do have control over that.
> 
> i do not think she had a "hissy fit" at all. all i saw was her frustration grow trying to discuss something with you that would have driven most posters right up the wall. it did me just watching it. all she asked for was facts and all you seemed to be able to supply was anecdotal stories, many of which were lacking in any veracity or came from extraordinarily questionable
> 
> coyote's display of patience with you was almost saintlike and she managed to treat you with a respect that went far beyond what you deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just your opinion which with £2.50p will get you an English pint of proper beer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> talk about usury, i am sure you are quite familiar with it.
> 
> there is no way i am paying $4.50 for a pint of brit pig piss.
Click to expand...


Actually...hate to say it, but the Brits brew good beer...ever heard the joke about American beer?  

(this will probably put me on someone's hit list)

American beer is like making love in a canoe...
effing close to water


----------



## Sally

Cajun said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> LIke this
> 
> Rochdale sex trafficking gang - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> UK Muslim Paedophile Rings Are an Epidemic
> 
> Neverending: UK arrests largest Muslim pedostani sex-grooming gang to date |
> 
> Arrest number 6 for Bristols Muslim Grooming Gang | Kafir Crusaders
> 
> TheOPINIONATOR: More Disgusting Muslim Paedos Arrested for Grooming & Pimping British Girls
> 
> http://www.britainfirst.org/muslim-grooming-brochure.pdf
> 
> Thirty arrested in child sex grooming inquiry (From Bradford Telegraph and Argus)
> 
> Islamic Grooming Gangs ? could this be another one? | Fahrenheit211
> 
> Do you want more as the list goes on and on, don't think I have duplicated any.
> 
> *But I have saved the best till last *were muslim child abusers murdered a young white girl and then used her flesh to make kebabs with, then sold the kebabs to unsuspecting people.
> 
> Charlene-Downes[/B]-murder.html]Police 'hid' abuse of 60 girls by Asian takeaway workers linked to Charlene Downes murder | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only the perviest of the perves would toss forth a litany of alleged horrible incidents and describe the horrors of the last incident. which the men accused were exonerated of any crime, as being "THE BEST'.
> 
> your choice of words certainly betrays your intent, which is to demonize all muslims with your lies, distortuons, and propaganda.
> 
> charlene downes, by the way, had been found to be sexually abused by the men in her family and pimped out by her mother from about 10 y.o. on. and no asians were found guilty of anything.
> 
> you are a fucking, lying, lowest of the low life worms who abuses the memories of these unfortunate victims in death as much as whoever abused them in life. you rape their memories with your lies and your hate. justice involves blaming the right person for the deed, not fear mongering and casting lurid accusations just because someone isn't of the same, lily white race as you are.
> 
> shall we discuss "the butcher's apron" flown over many brutalized peoples by his or her majesty's own, your boys. you still treat all those who are not like you as "kafirs".
> 
> you sick little man.
Click to expand...



My, my, look who is calling some other poster a sick little man.  Actually sounds like he is describing himself.  Don't worry, Phoenall, as an Irishman, he hates the British.  Now I wonder if his little skit is over and, since he is now on the Europe forum, he can tell us about some things which are happening in Europe.  Surely he must read the Seattle Post Intelligencer, even if it the Sports Section, and he can tell us what is happening at the Olympics in Russia.


----------



## Cajun

Sally said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> LIke this
> 
> Rochdale sex trafficking gang - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> UK Muslim Paedophile Rings Are an Epidemic
> 
> Neverending: UK arrests largest Muslim pedostani sex-grooming gang to date |
> 
> Arrest number 6 for Bristols Muslim Grooming Gang | Kafir Crusaders
> 
> TheOPINIONATOR: More Disgusting Muslim Paedos Arrested for Grooming & Pimping British Girls
> 
> http://www.britainfirst.org/muslim-grooming-brochure.pdf
> 
> Thirty arrested in child sex grooming inquiry (From Bradford Telegraph and Argus)
> 
> Islamic Grooming Gangs ? could this be another one? | Fahrenheit211
> 
> Do you want more as the list goes on and on, don't think I have duplicated any.
> 
> *But I have saved the best till last *were muslim child abusers murdered a young white girl and then used her flesh to make kebabs with, then sold the kebabs to unsuspecting people.
> 
> Charlene-Downes[/B]-murder.html]Police 'hid' abuse of 60 girls by Asian takeaway workers linked to Charlene Downes murder | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only the perviest of the perves would toss forth a litany of alleged horrible incidents and describe the horrors of the last incident. which the men accused were exonerated of any crime, as being "THE BEST'.
> 
> your choice of words certainly betrays your intent, which is to demonize all muslims with your lies, distortuons, and propaganda.
> 
> charlene downes, by the way, had been found to be sexually abused by the men in her family and pimped out by her mother from about 10 y.o. on. and no asians were found guilty of anything.
> 
> you are a fucking, lying, lowest of the low life worms who abuses the memories of these unfortunate victims in death as much as whoever abused them in life. you rape their memories with your lies and your hate. justice involves blaming the right person for the deed, not fear mongering and casting lurid accusations just because someone isn't of the same, lily white race as you are.
> 
> shall we discuss "the butcher's apron" flown over many brutalized peoples by his or her majesty's own, your boys. you still treat all those who are not like you as "kafirs".
> 
> you sick little man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My, my, look who is calling some other poster a sick little man.  Actually sounds like he is describing himself.  Don't worry, Phoenall, as an Irishman, he hates the British.  Now I wonder if his little skit is over and, since he is now on the Europe forum, he can tell us about some things which are happening in Europe.  Surely he must read the Seattle Post Intelligencer, even if it the Sports Section, and he can tell us what is happening at the Olympics in Russia.
Click to expand...


hmmmmmmm...whatever you say, i suppose?


----------



## Sally

Cajun said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> only the perviest of the perves would toss forth a litany of alleged horrible incidents and describe the horrors of the last incident. which the men accused were exonerated of any crime, as being "THE BEST'.
> 
> your choice of words certainly betrays your intent, which is to demonize all muslims with your lies, distortuons, and propaganda.
> 
> charlene downes, by the way, had been found to be sexually abused by the men in her family and pimped out by her mother from about 10 y.o. on. and no asians were found guilty of anything.
> 
> you are a fucking, lying, lowest of the low life worms who abuses the memories of these unfortunate victims in death as much as whoever abused them in life. you rape their memories with your lies and your hate. justice involves blaming the right person for the deed, not fear mongering and casting lurid accusations just because someone isn't of the same, lily white race as you are.
> 
> shall we discuss "the butcher's apron" flown over many brutalized peoples by his or her majesty's own, your boys. you still treat all those who are not like you as "kafirs".
> 
> you sick little man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My, my, look who is calling some other poster a sick little man.  Actually sounds like he is describing himself.  Don't worry, Phoenall, as an Irishman, he hates the British.  Now I wonder if his little skit is over and, since he is now on the Europe forum, he can tell us about some things which are happening in Europe.  Surely he must read the Seattle Post Intelligencer, even if it the Sports Section, and he can tell us what is happening at the Olympics in Russia.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hmmmmmmm...whatever you say, i suppose?
Click to expand...


Instead of trying to emulate the same type of reponses from our resident Muslim convert, have you ever considered making an appointment with a V.A. psychiatrist.  It might do you a load of good to talk everything out with him.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> Instead of trying to emulate the same type of reponses from our resident Muslim convert, have you ever considered making an appointment with a V.A. psychiatrist.  It might do you a load of good to talk everything out with him.


Poor deluded Silly-Sally has been living off the government for so long that she thinks just anyone can go to the VA for their medical needs.   ...


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of trying to emulate the same type of reponses from our resident Muslim convert, have you ever considered making an appointment with a V.A. psychiatrist.  It might do you a load of good to talk everything out with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor deluded Silly-Sally has been living off the government for so long that she thinks just anyone can go to the VA for their medical needs.   ...
Click to expand...


Poor silly Mr. Cuckoo must run to the V.A. himself since he claimed he once was in Vietnam.  However, I hope you are paying your taxes to help pay for Tricare for Life, a Medicare Gap Plan for retired military and their spouses.  By the way, Mr. Cuckoo certainly must know if he is not too far gone by now that people who served in the military even for 90 days can go to the V.A. doctors.

By the way, Mr. Cuckoo, I have worked and probably get more in S.S. benefits than you do as well as getting a pension.  I honestly wouldn't be surprised if you have collected Social Security benefits for your mental disability for years and years.


----------



## toastman

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of trying to emulate the same type of reponses from our resident Muslim convert, have you ever considered making an appointment with a V.A. psychiatrist.  It might do you a load of good to talk everything out with him.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor deluded Silly-Sally has been living off the government for so long that she thinks just anyone can go to the VA for their medical needs.   ...
Click to expand...


Why would you say something like that when you're the one on welfare ??


----------



## Sally

toastman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of trying to emulate the same type of reponses from our resident Muslim convert, have you ever considered making an appointment with a V.A. psychiatrist.  It might do you a load of good to talk everything out with him.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor deluded Silly-Sally has been living off the government for so long that she thinks just anyone can go to the VA for their medical needs.   ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you say something like that when you're the one on welfare ??
Click to expand...


One thing you have to say.  Even though he is always insinuating that someone else is cuckoo, he is the one who is actually cuckoo.  Hey, if he doesn't want to go for some help, it doesn't bother us.  As long as he sits quietly in front of his computer, he is no threat to anyone.


----------



## Sunni Man

toastman said:


> Why would you say something like that when you're the one on welfare ??


Incorrect.   ...


----------



## Coyote

Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of trying to emulate the same type of reponses from our resident Muslim convert, have you ever considered making an appointment with a V.A. psychiatrist.  It might do you a load of good to talk everything out with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor deluded Silly-Sally has been living off the government for so long that she thinks just anyone can go to the VA for their medical needs.   ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor silly Mr. Cuckoo must run to the V.A. himself since he claimed he once was in Vietnam.  However, I hope you are paying your taxes to help pay for Tricare for Life, a Medicare Gap Plan for retired military and their spouses.  By the way, Mr. Cuckoo certainly must know if he is not too far gone by now that people who served in the military even for 90 days can go to the V.A. doctors.
> 
> By the way, Mr. Cuckoo, I have worked and probably get more in S.S. benefits than you do as well as getting a pension.  I honestly wouldn't be surprised if you have collected Social Security benefits for your mental disability for years and years.
Click to expand...


You are a sleazeball Sally.  You really should leave military service out of your trolling.  Seriously.  It didn't fly when it was directed at Hoss and it doesn't fly when it's directed at Sunni.  Choose another avenue - you have plenty to choose from.


----------



## Sally

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor deluded Silly-Sally has been living off the government for so long that she thinks just anyone can go to the VA for their medical needs.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor silly Mr. Cuckoo must run to the V.A. himself since he claimed he once was in Vietnam.  However, I hope you are paying your taxes to help pay for Tricare for Life, a Medicare Gap Plan for retired military and their spouses.  By the way, Mr. Cuckoo certainly must know if he is not too far gone by now that people who served in the military even for 90 days can go to the V.A. doctors.
> 
> By the way, Mr. Cuckoo, I have worked and probably get more in S.S. benefits than you do as well as getting a pension.  I honestly wouldn't be surprised if you have collected Social Security benefits for your mental disability for years and years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are a sleazeball Sally.  You really should leave military service out of your trolling.  Seriously.  It didn't fly when it was directed at Hoss and it doesn't fly when it's
> directed at Sunni.  Choose another avenue - you have plenty to choose from.
Click to expand...


Have you ever thought, Coyote, that you and friends are considered Sleezeballs by others?  Meanwhile, you don't seem to have a problem when your friends bringing up that they were in the service.  You also didn't seem to mind when your adored friend Sunni Man said that I was living off the government for so long, now did you?  As for trolling, I wouldn't be so quick to say I am trolling when your friend Sunni Man is one of the Number One trolls, unless you think that his "Do tells," "No doubtt" and other stupid one or two word responses are just brilliant posts made by him.  Given your mentality, I just bet you do.


----------



## Sunni Man

Silly-Sally is an equal opportunity hater.

I always knew she had serious issues with muslims.

But I was a little taken back that she would disparage veterans.   ..


----------



## Coyote

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor silly Mr. Cuckoo must run to the V.A. himself since he claimed he once was in Vietnam.  However, I hope you are paying your taxes to help pay for Tricare for Life, a Medicare Gap Plan for retired military and their spouses.  By the way, Mr. Cuckoo certainly must know if he is not too far gone by now that people who served in the military even for 90 days can go to the V.A. doctors.
> 
> By the way, Mr. Cuckoo, I have worked and probably get more in S.S. benefits than you do as well as getting a pension.  I honestly wouldn't be surprised if you have collected Social Security benefits for your mental disability for years and years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a sleazeball Sally.  You really should leave military service out of your trolling.  Seriously.  It didn't fly when it was directed at Hoss and it doesn't fly when it's
> directed at Sunni.  Choose another avenue - you have plenty to choose from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever thought, Coyote, that you and friends are considered Sleezeballs by others?  Meanwhile, you don't seem to have a problem when your friends bringing up that they were in the service.  You also didn't seem to mind when your adored friend Sunni Man said that I was living off the government for so long, now did you?  As for trolling, I wouldn't be so quick to say I am trolling when your friend Sunni Man is one of the Number One trolls, unless you think that his "Do tells," "No doubtt" and other stupid one or two word responses are just brilliant posts made by him.  Given your mentality, I just bet you do.
Click to expand...


I just think Sally, that you really ought to leave military service out of your trolling.

Like I said - I don't care WHO it's aimed at, it's the mark of a sleazeball.


----------



## Coyote

Sunni Man said:


> Silly-Sally is an equal opportunity hater.
> 
> I always knew she had serious issues with muslims.
> 
> But I was a little taken back that she would disparage veterans.   ..



It's a low blow and says more about the person making those remarks than the person those remarks are about

It's sleaze.


----------



## Sally

Coyote said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly-Sally is an equal opportunity hater.
> 
> I always knew she had serious issues with muslims.
> 
> But I was a little taken back that she would disparage veterans.   ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a low blow and says more about the person making those remarks than the person those remarks are about
> 
> It's sleaze.
Click to expand...


So are you a sleaze, Coyote.  You and your friends care nothing about what is going on in the different countries of Europe.  Don't you think that there are Muslims who are willing to assimilate into each country and they themselves don't like what is going on.  Why don't you and your boyfriend Sunni go to Europe on your next vacation, and both of you can tour the different countries and see for yourself.  Just be sure that you, yourself, don't go into any of those no-go zones.

As for veterans, Coyote, do you think it is disparaging them by suggesting that they go to the V.A. Hospital to see a psychiatrist if needed.  My own husband, retired military has spent many years  in the service with three tours in Vietnam.  In fact, the last war he was in was the Gulf War, so if anyone is entitled to speak up, I think that I as a spouse of a man who served his country for so long has that right.


----------



## Coyote

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly-Sally is an equal opportunity hater.
> 
> I always knew she had serious issues with muslims.
> 
> But I was a little taken back that she would disparage veterans.   ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a low blow and says more about the person making those remarks than the person those remarks are about
> 
> It's sleaze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you a sleaze, Coyote.  You and your friends care nothing about what is going on in the different countries of Europe.  Don't you think that there are Muslims who are willing to assimilate into each country and they themselves don't like what is going on.  Why don't you and your boyfriend Sunni go to Europe on your next vacation, and both of you can tour the different countries and see for yourself.  Just be sure that you, yourself, don't go into any of those no-go zones.
> 
> As for veterans, Coyote, do you think it is disparaging them by suggesting that they go to the V.A. Hospital to see a psychiatrist if needed.  My own husband, retired military has spent many years  in the service with three tours in Vietnam.  In fact, the last war he was in was the Gulf War, so if anyone is entitled to speak up, I think that I as a spouse of a man who served his country for so long has that right.
Click to expand...


I think you can make plenty of attacks on positions taken here by other members without going low and personal and going after a member's service.  Your attempted obfuscation here is pure shit.

If anyone is entitled to speak up - it's your husband.  Not you.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> As for veterans, Coyote, do you think it is disparaging them by suggesting that they go to the V.A. Hospital to see a psychiatrist if needed.  My own husband, retired military has spent many years  in the service with three tours in Vietnam.  In fact, the last war he was in was the Gulf War, so if anyone is entitled to speak up, I think that I as a spouse of a man who served his country for so long has that right.


.........................^^


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for veterans, Coyote, do you think it is disparaging them by suggesting that they go to the V.A. Hospital to see a psychiatrist if needed.  My own husband, retired military has spent many years  in the service with three tours in Vietnam.  In fact, the last war he was in was the Gulf War, so if anyone is entitled to speak up, I think that I as a spouse of a man who served his country for so long has that right.
> 
> 
> 
> .........................^^
Click to expand...


Tell you what, Mr. Cuckoo, if you are ever out this way, I will meet you outside of the Los Angeles Air Force Base which is only about a half hour or so from my home, and while we breeze in with our I.D. cards, you can stand outside and watch us.


----------



## Sally

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a low blow and says more about the person making those remarks than the person those remarks are about
> 
> It's sleaze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you a sleaze, Coyote.  You and your friends care nothing about what is going on in the different countries of Europe.  Don't you think that there are Muslims who are willing to assimilate into each country and they themselves don't like what is going on.  Why don't you and your boyfriend Sunni go to Europe on your next vacation, and both of you can tour the different countries and see for yourself.  Just be sure that you, yourself, don't go into any of those no-go zones.
> 
> As for veterans, Coyote, do you think it is disparaging them by suggesting that they go to the V.A. Hospital to see a psychiatrist if needed.  My own husband, retired military has spent many years  in the service with three tours in Vietnam.  In fact, the last war he was in was the Gulf War, so if anyone is entitled to speak up, I think that I as a spouse of a man who served his country for so long has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you can make plenty of attacks on positions taken here by other members without going low and personal and going after a member's service.  Your attempted obfuscation here is pure shit.
> 
> If anyone is entitled to speak up - it's your husband.  Not you.
Click to expand...


If my husband showed up here, he can tell you all about the Middle East when he was operating there for our country.  You really wouldn't like what he has to say.  Why don't you just keep your pure shit to  yourself.  You are so obvious, Coyote.


----------



## Coyote

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you a sleaze, Coyote.  You and your friends care nothing about what is going on in the different countries of Europe.  Don't you think that there are Muslims who are willing to assimilate into each country and they themselves don't like what is going on.  Why don't you and your boyfriend Sunni go to Europe on your next vacation, and both of you can tour the different countries and see for yourself.  Just be sure that you, yourself, don't go into any of those no-go zones.
> 
> As for veterans, Coyote, do you think it is disparaging them by suggesting that they go to the V.A. Hospital to see a psychiatrist if needed.  My own husband, retired military has spent many years  in the service with three tours in Vietnam.  In fact, the last war he was in was the Gulf War, so if anyone is entitled to speak up, I think that I as a spouse of a man who served his country for so long has that right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can make plenty of attacks on positions taken here by other members without going low and personal and going after a member's service.  Your attempted obfuscation here is pure shit.
> 
> If anyone is entitled to speak up - it's your husband.  Not you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If my husband showed up here, he can tell you all about the Middle East when he was operating there for our country.  You really wouldn't like what he has to say.  Why don't you just keep your pure shit to  yourself.  You are so obvious, Coyote.
Click to expand...


And you are a low-balling sleaze with this current direction you've chosen to take.

Take your attacks and stuff it.  You are not your husband.


----------



## Coyote

Sally said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for veterans, Coyote, do you think it is disparaging them by suggesting that they go to the V.A. Hospital to see a psychiatrist if needed.  My own husband, retired military has spent many years  in the service with three tours in Vietnam.  In fact, the last war he was in was the Gulf War, so if anyone is entitled to speak up, I think that I as a spouse of a man who served his country for so long has that right.
> 
> 
> 
> .........................^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell you what, Mr. Cuckoo, if you are ever out this way, I will meet you outside of the Los Angeles Air Force Base which is only about a half hour or so from my home, and while we breeze in with our I.D. cards, you can stand outside and watch us.
Click to expand...


You are absolutely disgusting woman.


----------



## Sunni Man

Sally said:


> Tell you what, Mr. Sunni Man, if you are ever out this way, I will meet you outside of the Los Angeles Air Force Base which is only about a half hour or so from my home, and while we breeze in with our I.D. cards,* you can stand outside and watch us.*


Sorry Silly-Sally but I do not want to meet you as I am a married man.   ..     

And neither am I into watching other couples.  ..    

You really are a sick woman.........


----------



## Sally

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what, Mr. Sunni Man, if you are ever out this way, I will meet you outside of the Los Angeles Air Force Base which is only about a half hour or so from my home, and while we breeze in with our I.D. cards,* you can stand outside and watch us.*[/quote
> 
> ]Sorry Silly-Sally but I do not want to meet you as I am a married man.   ..
> 
> And neither am I into watching other couples.  ..
> 
> You really are a sick woman.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dear Mr. Cuckoo, I think many of the readers here would consider you a very, very sick man.  Continue on, and many more will think that of you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sally

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> .........................^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what, Mr. Cuckoo, if you are ever out this way, I will meet you outside of the Los Angeles Air Force Base which is only about a half hour or so from my home, and while we breeze in with our I.D. cards, you can stand outside and watch us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are absolutely disgusting woman.
Click to expand...


Why don't you take your disgusting self and write E-mails to your potential boyfriends and tell them how bad I am.  I don't think the owner of these forums exactly put up these forums for people to argue with each other and I also don't think those who want to read this forum want to see us go back and forth, but to give some news on these forums.  Do you have anything to say about Europe?


----------



## Coyote

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell you what, Mr. Cuckoo, if you are ever out this way, I will meet you outside of the Los Angeles Air Force Base which is only about a half hour or so from my home, and while we breeze in with our I.D. cards, you can stand outside and watch us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutely disgusting woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you take your disgusting self and write E-mails to your potential boyfriends and tell them how bad I am.  I don't think the owner of these forums exactly put up these forums for people to argue with each other and I also don't think those who want to read this forum want to see us go back and forth, but to give some news on these forums.  *Do you have anything to say about Europe?*
Click to expand...


I did lady.

Considerable.

Unlike you.


----------



## Cajun

Sally said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor deluded Silly-Sally has been living off the government for so long that she thinks just anyone can go to the VA for their medical needs.   ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you say something like that when you're the one on welfare ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One thing you have to say.  Even though he is always insinuating that someone else is cuckoo, he is the one who is actually cuckoo.  Hey, if he doesn't want to go for some help, it doesn't bother us.  As long as he sits quietly in front of his computer, he is no threat to anyone.
Click to expand...


dudette babe, a cuckoo is a bird. you know, one of those things that you think has sticky glue feathers.


----------



## Cajun

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor silly Mr. Cuckoo must run to the V.A. himself since he claimed he once was in Vietnam.  However, I hope you are paying your taxes to help pay for Tricare for Life, a Medicare Gap Plan for retired military and their spouses.  By the way, Mr. Cuckoo certainly must know if he is not too far gone by now that people who served in the military even for 90 days can go to the V.A. doctors.
> 
> By the way, Mr. Cuckoo, I have worked and probably get more in S.S. benefits than you do as well as getting a pension.  I honestly wouldn't be surprised if you have collected Social Security benefits for your mental disability for years and years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a sleazeball Sally.  You really should leave military service out of your trolling.  Seriously.  It didn't fly when it was directed at Hoss and it doesn't fly when it's
> directed at Sunni.  Choose another avenue - you have plenty to choose from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you ever thought, Coyote, that you and friends are considered Sleezeballs by others?  Meanwhile, you don't seem to have a problem when your friends bringing up that they were in the service.  You also didn't seem to mind when your adored friend Sunni Man said that I was living off the government for so long, now did you?  As for trolling, I wouldn't be so quick to say I am trolling when your friend Sunni Man is one of the Number One trolls, unless you think that his "Do tells," "No doubtt" and other stupid one or two word responses are just brilliant posts made by him.  Given your mentality, I just bet you do.
Click to expand...


is that so? really?


----------



## Sally

Cajun said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you say something like that when you're the one on welfare ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing you have to say.  Even though he is always insinuating that someone else is cuckoo, he is the one who is actually cuckoo.  Hey, if he doesn't want to go for some help, it doesn't bother us.  As long as he sits quietly in front of his computer, he is no threat to anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dudette babe, a cuckoo is a bird. you know, one of those things that you think has sticky glue feathers.
Click to expand...


Do you have anything to share with us with regard to what is happening in Euyrope, Mr. Seattle.  After all this is the Europe forum.  You can talk all about cuckoo birds with Mr. Cuckoo via E-mail.


----------



## Coyote

Sally said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing you have to say.  Even though he is always insinuating that someone else is cuckoo, he is the one who is actually cuckoo.  Hey, if he doesn't want to go for some help, it doesn't bother us.  As long as he sits quietly in front of his computer, he is no threat to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudette babe, a cuckoo is a bird. you know, one of those things that you think has sticky glue feathers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have anything to share with us with regard to what is happening in Euyrope, Mr. Seattle.  After all this is the Europe forum.  You can talk all about cuckoo birds with Mr. Cuckoo via E-mail.
Click to expand...


Give it up Sal.

Your first post was on Anti-Semitism in Norway.  A worthy topic.

Every succeeding post in this thread from you has not involved that topic or even Europe really but either Muslims or the odd characteristics of individual members posting here. 

Not a good trend from one who is chiding others to talk about Europe (guess you gave up on the topic after post #1)

If it's so important to you, I suggest you lead by example.  As it is, the rest of us are simply following your example.


----------



## Cajun

Sally said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> My, my, look who is calling some other poster a sick little man.  Actually sounds like he is describing himself.  Don't worry, Phoenall, as an Irishman, he hates the British.  Now I wonder if his little skit is over and, since he is now on the Europe forum, he can tell us about some things which are happening in Europe.  Surely he must read the Seattle Post Intelligencer, even if it the Sports Section, and he can tell us what is happening at the Olympics in Russia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmmmm...whatever you say, i suppose?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Instead of trying to emulate the same type of reponses from our resident Muslim convert, have you ever considered making an appointment with a V.A. psychiatrist.  It might do you a load of good to talk everything out with him.
Click to expand...


i go to the VA hospital occasionally to visit but it is kind of a last resort for vets needing medical care if their problems aren't service connected.

kinda a cool place, they have a game room and a small library and a huge computer room. a small theater. alas, no vanna white, but we tune her in on the big screen tv. the comp room though is the most fun. people are pranking each other all the time.

hey sal gal, wanna buy a vowel.


----------



## Sally

Cajun said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmmmmmmm...whatever you say, i suppose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of trying to emulate the same type of reponses from our resident Muslim convert, have you ever considered making an appointment with a V.A. psychiatrist.  It might do you a load of good to talk everything out with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i go to the VA hospital occasionally to visit but it is kind of a last resort for vets needing medical care if their problems aren't service connected.
> 
> kinda a cool place, they have a game room and a small library and a huge computer room. a small theater. alas, no vanna white, but we tune her in on the big screen tv. the comp room though is the most fun. people are pranking each other all the time.
> 
> hey sal gal, wanna buy a vowel.
Click to expand...


People also go to the VA Hospital for conditions that are not service-connected.  By the way, Audie Murphy's wife used to vist the Vets every day at the VA Hospital in North Hills, CA.  She was very, very devoted to these Vets.

Meanwhile, Mr. Seattle, have you anything to say about Europe since this is the Europe forum.  If you have nothing to say about Europe, then I would suggest you skip this forum.  I am sure you can find one to suit your needs.


----------



## Sally

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> dudette babe, a cuckoo is a bird. you know, one of those things that you think has sticky glue feathers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have anything to share with us with regard to what is happening in Euyrope, Mr. Seattle.  After all this is the Europe forum.  You can talk all about cuckoo birds with Mr. Cuckoo via E-mail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Give it up Sal.
> 
> Your first post was on Anti-Semitism in Norway.  A worthy topic.
> 
> Every succeeding post in this thread from you has not involved that topic or even Europe really but either Muslims or the odd characteristics of individual members posting here.
> 
> Not a good trend from one who is chiding others to talk about Europe (guess you gave up on the topic after post #1)
> 
> If it's so important to you, I suggest you lead by example.  As it is, the rest of us are simply following your example.
Click to expand...


Why don't you give is up?  If you and your gang don't like an article, then you go right away into attack mode.

As for something in Europe, did you know that the Israeli Ambassador to Norway, Naim Aradi, is a Druze?


----------



## Cajun

Sally said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing you have to say.  Even though he is always insinuating that someone else is cuckoo, he is the one who is actually cuckoo.  Hey, if he doesn't want to go for some help, it doesn't bother us.  As long as he sits quietly in front of his computer, he is no threat to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dudette babe, a cuckoo is a bird. you know, one of those things that you think has sticky glue feathers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have anything to share with us with regard to what is happening in Euyrope, Mr. Seattle.  After all this is the Europe forum.  You can talk all about cuckoo birds with Mr. Cuckoo via E-mail.
Click to expand...


well, the common cuckoo is indigenous to europe, kinda like most of the jews who went to the mideast and are causing most of the problems in the region. 

i suppose, for phoenall's benefit, i should mention that the common cuckoo is not a member of the european union, or even a continent for that matter, but is a bird and is not subject to extradition, arrest, or trial under the provisions set forth in the european arrest warrant.

oh, and europe has no "y" ...and perhaps no reason as well.


----------



## bianco

In the old New York Times forums I once put someone on ignore...then I couldn't read what they were writing.


----------



## Coyote

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have anything to share with us with regard to what is happening in Euyrope, Mr. Seattle.  After all this is the Europe forum.  You can talk all about cuckoo birds with Mr. Cuckoo via E-mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up Sal.
> 
> Your first post was on Anti-Semitism in Norway.  A worthy topic.
> 
> Every succeeding post in this thread from you has not involved that topic or even Europe really but either Muslims or the odd characteristics of individual members posting here.
> 
> Not a good trend from one who is chiding others to talk about Europe (guess you gave up on the topic after post #1)
> 
> If it's so important to you, I suggest you lead by example.  As it is, the rest of us are simply following your example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you give is up?  I*f you and your gang don't like an article, then you go right away into attack mode.*
> 
> As for something in Europe, did you know that the Israeli Ambassador to Norway, Naim Aradi, is a Druze?
Click to expand...


Go back and re-read.  *You* chose *not to discuss* the  the issue of anti-semitism in Norway that was presented in the article.  It was a good topic.  You chose to go off on your usual trolling tangents that had nothing to do with the OP and derailed your own thread, and now you are whining when others attacked the points you made?  Seriously?

And what does the Israeli Ambassador being a Druze have to do with the price of tea in China?


----------



## Sally

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give it up Sal.
> 
> Your first post was on Anti-Semitism in Norway.  A worthy topic.
> 
> Every succeeding post in this thread from you has not involved that topic or even Europe really but either Muslims or the odd characteristics of individual members posting here.
> 
> Not a good trend from one who is chiding others to talk about Europe (guess you gave up on the topic after post #1)
> 
> If it's so important to you, I suggest you lead by example.  As it is, the rest of us are simply following your example.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you give is up?  I*f you and your gang don't like an article, then you go right away into attack mode.*
> 
> As for something in Europe, did you know that the Israeli Ambassador to Norway, Naim Aradi, is a Druze?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go back and re-read.  *You* chose *not to discuss* the  the issue of anti-semitism in Norway that was presented in the article.  It was a good topic.  You chose to go off on your usual trolling tangents that had nothing to do with the OP and derailed your own thread, and now you are whining when others attacked the points you made?  Seriously?
> 
> And what does the Israeli Ambassador being a Druze have to do with the price of tea in China?
Click to expand...


Listen, I will reiterate -- you and your gang jump on any post where you don't like the article or what is being said.  As for the Israeli Ambassador to Norway, Norway is in Europe, isn't it, and this is the Europe Forum.  It was just a little tidbit of news.  Do  you have any other news you can give us coming out of Europe?  And, Coyote, you can't seem to stop with your "trolling" nonsense when you know that one of your best boyfriends here is actually what a troll is.


----------



## Coyote

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you give is up?  I*f you and your gang don't like an article, then you go right away into attack mode.*
> 
> As for something in Europe, did you know that the Israeli Ambassador to Norway, Naim Aradi, is a Druze?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and re-read.  *You* chose *not to discuss* the  the issue of anti-semitism in Norway that was presented in the article.  It was a good topic.  You chose to go off on your usual trolling tangents that had nothing to do with the OP and derailed your own thread, and now you are whining when others attacked the points you made?  Seriously?
> 
> And what does the Israeli Ambassador being a Druze have to do with the price of tea in China?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen, I will reiterate -- you and your gang jump on any post where you don't like the article or what is being said.  As for the Israeli Ambassador to Norway, Norway is in Europe, isn't it, and this is the Europe Forum.  It was just a little tidbit of news.  Do  you have any other news you can give us coming out of Europe?  And, Coyote, you can't seem to stop with your "trolling" nonsense when you know that one of your best boyfriends here is actually what a troll is.
Click to expand...


Sally, I'll be happy to follow your lead and discuss the issues though I may mightily disagree - but *you* choose the path and the style of discussion.  It's in your hands


----------



## Sally

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutely disgusting woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you take your disgusting self and write E-mails to your potential boyfriends and tell them how bad I am.  I don't think the owner of these forums exactly put up these forums for people to argue with each other and I also don't think those who want to read this forum want to see us go back and forth, but to give some news on these forums.  *Do you have anything to say about Europe?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did lady.
> 
> Considerable.
> 
> Unlike you.
Click to expand...


Really???  Under what threads were you posting articles about Europe.  I'll have to look them up to see what you said.


----------



## Sally

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and re-read.  *You* chose *not to discuss* the  the issue of anti-semitism in Norway that was presented in the article.  It was a good topic.  You chose to go off on your usual trolling tangents that had nothing to do with the OP and derailed your own thread, and now you are whining when others attacked the points you made?  Seriously?
> 
> And what does the Israeli Ambassador being a Druze have to do with the price of tea in China?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, I will reiterate -- you and your gang jump on any post where you don't like the article or what is being said.  As for the Israeli Ambassador to Norway, Norway is in Europe, isn't it, and this is the Europe Forum.  It was just a little tidbit of news.  Do  you have any other news you can give us coming out of Europe?  And, Coyote, you can't seem to stop with your "trolling" nonsense when you know that one of your best boyfriends here is actually what a troll is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sally, I'll be happy to follow your lead and discuss the issues though I may mightily disagree - but *you* choose the path and the style of discussion.  It's in your hands
Click to expand...


I'm waiting for you to post one article about what is going on in at least one European country.  Every article doesn't have to be a discussion, but might be an interesting piece of news to the readers.


----------



## irosie91

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you can make plenty of attacks on positions taken here by other members without going low and personal and going after a member's service.  Your attempted obfuscation here is pure shit.
> 
> If anyone is entitled to speak up - it's your husband.  Not you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If my husband showed up here, he can tell you all about the Middle East when he was operating there for our country.  You really wouldn't like what he has to say.  Why don't you just keep your pure shit to  yourself.  You are so obvious, Coyote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are a low-balling sleaze with this current direction you've chosen to take.
> 
> Take your attacks and stuff it.  You are not your husband.
Click to expand...



the hypocrisy is astounding-----the same moron who comments 
"you have no right to talk since it is YOUR husband who served and 
not you"-------then emits this noxious erutation  "you are pure shit 
because you comment on a person's military service"

-----Ok    here it is ----I served----as an officer in the US Navy----but 
I am not retired------I did not do 20 years.     A spouse of a RETIRED 
OFFICER    has lots of rights and is almost considered a veteran----
renember    "THOSE WHO WAIT,,   ALSO SERVE"
That which is the PURIST SHIT OF ALL----are the morons who 
APPOINT themselves   mediators  of  truth---generally----that 
"truth"  which  reflects their own disgusting ---pure shit---filth.


----------



## Cajun

Sally said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of trying to emulate the same type of reponses from our resident Muslim convert, have you ever considered making an appointment with a V.A. psychiatrist.  It might do you a load of good to talk everything out with him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i go to the VA hospital occasionally to visit but it is kind of a last resort for vets needing medical care if their problems aren't service connected.
> 
> kinda a cool place, they have a game room and a small library and a huge computer room. a small theater. alas, no vanna white, but we tune her in on the big screen tv. the comp room though is the most fun. people are pranking each other all the time.
> 
> hey sal gal, wanna buy a vowel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People also go to the VA Hospital for conditions that are not service-connected.  By the way, Audie Murphy's wife used to vist the Vets every day at the VA Hospital in North Hills, CA.  She was very, very devoted to these Vets.
> 
> Meanwhile, Mr. Seattle, have you anything to say about Europe since this is the Europe forum.  If you have nothing to say about Europe, then I would suggest you skip this forum.  I am sure you can find one to suit your needs.
Click to expand...


first of all, you suggested i seek psychiatric care at a VA hospital. i do not have a service connected disability other than a bad knee and i live with that, painfully at times but there really is nothing i can do about that.

i could also receive care were i indigent, but i am not. i am quite comfortable.

as or visiting the Va hospital, i said i do that and frequently. i have riends there and they cannot get out, most of them, so i go to them and we goof. i told you that.

i will post where i want and try to adhere to the topic of the thread but when rueful shrews such as you hijack it with your inanities, i will take that into consideration. i you have a problem with it, report me to a moderator or administrator. my god, you are about the silliest woman i have ever encountered in my entire life.


----------



## Phoenall

Cajun said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I recently put the time wasting loon Phoenall on 'Ignore'.
> 
> Now my threads aren't cluttered with his inane nonsense.
> 
> Life is good.........      .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be the sixth time this last week, and still you answer my posts. Not a very good liar are you sunshine................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he was responding to me. your inability to process even the simplest of nformation does not make others liars.
Click to expand...




 Nope he spouts this every week and will then respond to the person he has on ignore. He is a LIAR and has been found out far too many times. If he did not read what was being posted then he would be unable to follow the many threads he responds to.


----------



## Cajun

irosie91 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> If my husband showed up here, he can tell you all about the Middle East when he was operating there for our country.  You really wouldn't like what he has to say.  Why don't you just keep your pure shit to  yourself.  You are so obvious, Coyote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are a low-balling sleaze with this current direction you've chosen to take.
> 
> Take your attacks and stuff it.  You are not your husband.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the hypocrisy is astounding-----the same moron who comments
> "you have no right to talk since it is YOUR husband who served and
> not you"-------then emits this noxious erutation  "you are pure shit
> because you comment on a person's military service"
> 
> -----Ok    here it is ----I served----as an officer in the US Navy----but
> I am not retired------I did not do 20 years.     A spouse of a RETIRED
> OFFICER    has lots of rights and is almost considered a veteran----
> renember    "THOSE WHO WAIT,,   ALSO SERVE"
> That which is the PURIST SHIT OF ALL----are the morons who
> APPOINT themselves   mediators  of  truth---generally----that
> "truth"  which  reflects their own disgusting ---pure shit---filth.
Click to expand...


you abhorrant old cow...coyote does a better job with the truth than any other poster i have seen, and she does it with inveterate and well practiced liars but who lack the intelligence even to tell a good lie.

on this whole thread, sally has been absolutely pathetic and were it not for phoenall and his totally ridiculous story about pakistani restaurateurs who kidnap white teenage girls,  have their way with them, and served up as kebabs at their restaurant.

that clowns "truth" wads all over the place and even contradicted in many of the articles he offered as evidence.

you are a perverse, lying,  old, pathetic crone.


----------



## Phoenall

Cajun said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> look, you are stupid and that is no big deal. i probably am stupid too. who knows as it is all relative. i never hold people's intelligence against them. that is not in their control.
> 
> you, however, are an arrogant, bigoted hatemoger who distorts the truth beyond all recognition. you do have control over that.
> 
> i do not think she had a "hissy fit" at all. all i saw was her frustration grow trying to discuss something with you that would have driven most posters right up the wall. it did me just watching it. all she asked for was facts and all you seemed to be able to supply was anecdotal stories, many of which were lacking in any veracity or came from extraordinarily questionable
> 
> coyote's display of patience with you was almost saintlike and she managed to treat you with a respect that went far beyond what you deserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just your opinion which with £2.50p will get you an English pint of proper beer
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> talk about usury, i am sure you are quite familiar with it.
> 
> there is no way i am paying $4.50 for a pint of brit pig piss.
Click to expand...





 But you will pay that for a cup of coffee that can be used as paint stripper.  By the way have you ever tried proper British beer in a 20oz glass, not your short measure American 16oz ones.


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> you certainly are one of the most patient and generous posters i've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly as she asked a question which was answered and then asked the question again. When she did not get the answer she wanted she threw a hissy fit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a serious reading comprehension problem or you fail to understand what a discussion is - it involves back and forth.  I attempted to take you seriously - your points were carefully addressed and your only response was too spew more articles.
> 
> In terms of time:  google anti-muslim articles - 5 seconds
> In terms of time: respond to articles by reading them and researching them - a lot more.
> 
> Don't worry - it won't happen again, as I won't make the mistake of thinking your are a serious poster - trolling is far easier to do and takes up less time
Click to expand...





 Well the serious posters on here have been saying that YOU ARE A TROLL for some time now, so thanks for finally admitting it


----------



## Phoenall

Sunni Man said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of trying to emulate the same type of reponses from our resident Muslim convert, have you ever considered making an appointment with a V.A. psychiatrist.  It might do you a load of good to talk everything out with him.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor deluded Silly-Sally has been living off the government for so long that she thinks just anyone can go to the VA for their medical needs.   ...
Click to expand...




More of your name calling because you believe as a muslim you are untouchable.  Shows the racism and hatred endemic within islam doesn't it.


----------



## Phoenall

toastman said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of trying to emulate the same type of reponses from our resident Muslim convert, have you ever considered making an appointment with a V.A. psychiatrist.  It might do you a load of good to talk everything out with him.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor deluded Silly-Sally has been living off the government for so long that she thinks just anyone can go to the VA for their medical needs.   ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you say something like that when you're the one on welfare ??
Click to expand...





 Seems to be a muslim trait claim welfare while working as a taxi driver. We have them in the UK we call them thieving dole scroungers, and they are mostly muslim as well. Every so often they get busted for working while on benefits, or for having savings over the limit and they lose all their welfare and get fined for fraudulent claims. No wonder the muslims are now heading for the USA.


----------



## Phoenall

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Silly-Sally is an equal opportunity hater.
> 
> I always knew she had serious issues with muslims.
> 
> But I was a little taken back that she would disparage veterans.   ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a low blow and says more about the person making those remarks than the person those remarks are about
> 
> It's sleaze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you a sleaze, Coyote.  You and your friends care nothing about what is going on in the different countries of Europe.  Don't you think that there are Muslims who are willing to assimilate into each country and they themselves don't like what is going on.  Why don't you and your boyfriend Sunni go to Europe on your next vacation, and both of you can tour the different countries and see for yourself.  Just be sure that you, yourself, don't go into any of those no-go zones.
> 
> As for veterans, Coyote, do you think it is disparaging them by suggesting that they go to the V.A. Hospital to see a psychiatrist if needed.  My own husband, retired military has spent many years  in the service with three tours in Vietnam.  In fact, the last war he was in was the Gulf War, so if anyone is entitled to speak up, I think that I as a spouse of a man who served his country for so long has that right.
Click to expand...




 She will find in the not too distant future that it will be packs of baying muslims that will be attacking the vets and making claims about them being baby killers and rapists. We went through just this scenario about 8 years back, with the repatriated soldiers being spat at and having items thrown at them by muslim gangs filled with hate and spite. When the decent British people went to sort them out the muslims ran to the police and demanded protection so they could carry on their hate filled attacks. We even had women going into hospitals that were treating injured soldiers and attacking them in their beds, trying to remove drips and bandages, hitting their wounds etc. Cant wait for it to happen in the US to one of the pro islam posters family members, see if they change their minds about muslims then.


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are absolutely disgusting woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you take your disgusting self and write E-mails to your potential boyfriends and tell them how bad I am.  I don't think the owner of these forums exactly put up these forums for people to argue with each other and I also don't think those who want to read this forum want to see us go back and forth, but to give some news on these forums.  *Do you have anything to say about Europe?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did lady.
> 
> Considerable.
> 
> Unlike you.
Click to expand...





 Do you have anything based on the real facts or first hand experiences to impart. Or is it all gleaned from some pro islam site that promotes the LIE of a peaceful islam.


----------



## Cajun

Phoenall said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be the sixth time this last week, and still you answer my posts. Not a very good liar are you sunshine................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was responding to me. your inability to process even the simplest of nformation does not make others liars.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope he spouts this every week and will then respond to the person he has on ignore. He is a LIAR and has been found out far too many times. If he did not read what was being posted then he would be unable to follow the many threads he responds to.
Click to expand...


dude...give it a rest. he has you on ignore, not me. if i repond to your post, he can see your post. never mind. quite rightly you are. sheesh.


----------



## Phoenall

Cajun said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toastman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you say something like that when you're the one on welfare ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing you have to say.  Even though he is always insinuating that someone else is cuckoo, he is the one who is actually cuckoo.  Hey, if he doesn't want to go for some help, it doesn't bother us.  As long as he sits quietly in front of his computer, he is no threat to anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dudette babe, a cuckoo is a bird. you know, one of those things that you think has sticky glue feathers.
Click to expand...




 A cuckoo is also a thief when you look at their lifecycle, and they are programmed to destroy the rest of the nestlings. Sounds very much like the muslims doesn't it ?


----------



## Phoenall

Cajun said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you are a low-balling sleaze with this current direction you've chosen to take.
> 
> Take your attacks and stuff it.  You are not your husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the hypocrisy is astounding-----the same moron who comments
> "you have no right to talk since it is YOUR husband who served and
> not you"-------then emits this noxious erutation  "you are pure shit
> because you comment on a person's military service"
> 
> -----Ok    here it is ----I served----as an officer in the US Navy----but
> I am not retired------I did not do 20 years.     A spouse of a RETIRED
> OFFICER    has lots of rights and is almost considered a veteran----
> renember    "THOSE WHO WAIT,,   ALSO SERVE"
> That which is the PURIST SHIT OF ALL----are the morons who
> APPOINT themselves   mediators  of  truth---generally----that
> "truth"  which  reflects their own disgusting ---pure shit---filth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you abhorrant old cow...coyote does a better job with the truth than any other poster i have seen, and she does it with inveterate and well practiced liars but who lack the intelligence even to tell a good lie.
> 
> on this whole thread, sally has been absolutely pathetic and were it not for phoenall and his totally ridiculous story about pakistani restaurateurs who kidnap white teenage girls,  have their way with them, and served up as kebabs at their restaurant.
> 
> that clowns "truth" wads all over the place and even contradicted in many of the articles he offered as evidence.
> 
> you are a perverse, lying,  old, pathetic crone.
Click to expand...





 And what does your racist outburst make you..................I KNOW   a NAZI JEW HATING ANTI SEMETIC MUSLIM POS


----------



## Phoenall

Cajun said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> he was responding to me. your inability to process even the simplest of nformation does not make others liars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope he spouts this every week and will then respond to the person he has on ignore. He is a LIAR and has been found out far too many times. If he did not read what was being posted then he would be unable to follow the many threads he responds to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude...give it a rest. he has you on ignore, not me. if i repond to your post, he can see your post. never mind. quite rightly you are. sheesh.
Click to expand...




 Defending the indefensible shows that you are under the thrall of dhimmi, and you are hoping for a few crumbs to be thrown your way. 

 HE IS A LYING POS MUSLIM CONVERT he has no one on ignore as he daren't miss what is posted.


----------



## Cajun

Phoenall said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just your opinion which with £2.50p will get you an English pint of proper beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talk about usury, i am sure you are quite familiar with it.
> 
> there is no way i am paying $4.50 for a pint of brit pig piss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you will pay that for a cup of coffee that can be used as paint stripper.  By the way have you ever tried proper British beer in a 20oz glass, not your short measure American 16oz ones.
Click to expand...


writings always on the wall, brit...

thirteen dead but not gorgotten
we got 18 and lord mountbatten.

i drink george dickel or jameson and leave the pig piss to the big puss.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH2ppLxTHAY]Battle of New Orleans - Doug Kershaw (Fiddlers Three) - YouTube[/ame]

lol...lord nelson's statue on o'connel street

belfast bde II bn.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LL7ZOHtiQs]Johnny Cash Paul Revere with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYbEXLxpAW0]The Irish Brigade - Fenian record player - YouTube[/ame]

hms maidstone in belfast lough 17 jan 1972

are ya gettin' the pic.

don't trash america.


----------



## Cajun

Phoenall said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a low blow and says more about the person making those remarks than the person those remarks are about
> 
> It's sleaze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you a sleaze, Coyote.  You and your friends care nothing about what is going on in the different countries of Europe.  Don't you think that there are Muslims who are willing to assimilate into each country and they themselves don't like what is going on.  Why don't you and your boyfriend Sunni go to Europe on your next vacation, and both of you can tour the different countries and see for yourself.  Just be sure that you, yourself, don't go into any of those no-go zones.
> 
> As for veterans, Coyote, do you think it is disparaging them by suggesting that they go to the V.A. Hospital to see a psychiatrist if needed.  My own husband, retired military has spent many years  in the service with three tours in Vietnam.  In fact, the last war he was in was the Gulf War, so if anyone is entitled to speak up, I think that I as a spouse of a man who served his country for so long has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She will find in the not too distant future that it will be packs of baying muslims that will be attacking the vets and making claims about them being baby killers and rapists. We went through just this scenario about 8 years back, with the repatriated soldiers being spat at and having items thrown at them by muslim gangs filled with hate and spite. When the decent British people went to sort them out the muslims ran to the police and demanded protection so they could carry on their hate filled attacks. We even had women going into hospitals that were treating injured soldiers and attacking them in their beds, trying to remove drips and bandages, hitting their wounds etc. *Cant wait for it to happen in the US to one of the pro islam posters family members, see if they change their minds about muslims then*.
Click to expand...


what is with you jews and your supporters wishing death and/or injury on other posters and their families. i haven't seen any other people do that.


----------



## Sunni Man

irosie91 said:


> -----Ok    here it is ----I served----as an officer in the US Navy----but
> I am not retired------I did not do 20 years.     A spouse of a RETIRED
> OFFICER    has lots of rights and is almost considered a veteran----
> renember    "THOSE WHO WAIT,,   ALSO SERVE"
> That which is the PURIST SHIT OF ALL----are the morons who
> APPOINT themselves   mediators  of  truth---generally----that
> "truth"  which  reflects their own disgusting ---pure shit---filth.


I have known many officer's wives and none of them expressed themselves with such nasty and disgusting language like you do here all of the time.   ..


----------



## Phoenall

Cajun said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> talk about usury, i am sure you are quite familiar with it.
> 
> there is no way i am paying $4.50 for a pint of brit pig piss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you will pay that for a cup of coffee that can be used as paint stripper.  By the way have you ever tried proper British beer in a 20oz glass, not your short measure American 16oz ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> writings always on the wall, brit...
> 
> thirteen dead but not gorgotten
> we got 18 and lord mountbatten.
> 
> i drink george dickel or jameson and leave the pig piss to the big puss.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NH2ppLxTHAY]Battle of New Orleans - Doug Kershaw (Fiddlers Three) - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> lol...lord nelson's statue on o'connel street
> 
> belfast bde II bn.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LL7ZOHtiQs]Johnny Cash Paul Revere with Lyrics - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYbEXLxpAW0]The Irish Brigade - Fenian record player - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> hms maidstone in belfast lough 17 jan 1972
> 
> are ya gettin' the pic.
> 
> don't trash america.
Click to expand...




 You act as if I care, well I don't and the SAS showed that when they took the child murderers out. As did taffy who collected ears in Belfast town, played both sides against each other. Been to Ireland both north and south and it is right what they say about the Irish thick as pig shit. Went to an Irish club every week for months to watch the fights, after the first pint of Guiness they would start fighting and the blood would flow, then the singing would start and the tears.  Download father ted to see just how you irish are seen by the English.


 I don't need to trash America you do a better job that I ever could.


----------



## Phoenall

Cajun said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you a sleaze, Coyote.  You and your friends care nothing about what is going on in the different countries of Europe.  Don't you think that there are Muslims who are willing to assimilate into each country and they themselves don't like what is going on.  Why don't you and your boyfriend Sunni go to Europe on your next vacation, and both of you can tour the different countries and see for yourself.  Just be sure that you, yourself, don't go into any of those no-go zones.
> 
> As for veterans, Coyote, do you think it is disparaging them by suggesting that they go to the V.A. Hospital to see a psychiatrist if needed.  My own husband, retired military has spent many years  in the service with three tours in Vietnam.  In fact, the last war he was in was the Gulf War, so if anyone is entitled to speak up, I think that I as a spouse of a man who served his country for so long has that right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She will find in the not too distant future that it will be packs of baying muslims that will be attacking the vets and making claims about them being baby killers and rapists. We went through just this scenario about 8 years back, with the repatriated soldiers being spat at and having items thrown at them by muslim gangs filled with hate and spite. When the decent British people went to sort them out the muslims ran to the police and demanded protection so they could carry on their hate filled attacks. We even had women going into hospitals that were treating injured soldiers and attacking them in their beds, trying to remove drips and bandages, hitting their wounds etc. *Cant wait for it to happen in the US to one of the pro islam posters family members, see if they change their minds about muslims then*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is with you jews and your supporters wishing death and/or injury on other posters and their families. i haven't seen any other people do that.
Click to expand...




 You are more of a Jew than I am, and I am more Irish than you will ever be.   Now what was you BOG IRISH used to say about the IRA murdering innocent people again ?


----------



## Phoenall

Sunni Man said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> -----Ok    here it is ----I served----as an officer in the US Navy----but
> I am not retired------I did not do 20 years.     A spouse of a RETIRED
> OFFICER    has lots of rights and is almost considered a veteran----
> renember    "THOSE WHO WAIT,,   ALSO SERVE"
> That which is the PURIST SHIT OF ALL----are the morons who
> APPOINT themselves   mediators  of  truth---generally----that
> "truth"  which  reflects their own disgusting ---pure shit---filth.
> 
> 
> 
> I have known many officer's wives and none of them expressed themselves with such nasty and disgusting language like you do here all of the time.   ..
Click to expand...





I know many muslims and they all use abusive profanities all the time, almost as if they are illiterate trash and crack whores


----------



## Cajun

Phoenall said:


> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> She will find in the not too distant future that it will be packs of baying muslims that will be attacking the vets and making claims about them being baby killers and rapists. We went through just this scenario about 8 years back, with the repatriated soldiers being spat at and having items thrown at them by muslim gangs filled with hate and spite. When the decent British people went to sort them out the muslims ran to the police and demanded protection so they could carry on their hate filled attacks. We even had women going into hospitals that were treating injured soldiers and attacking them in their beds, trying to remove drips and bandages, hitting their wounds etc. *Cant wait for it to happen in the US to one of the pro islam posters family members, see if they change their minds about muslims then*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is with you jews and your supporters wishing death and/or injury on other posters and their families. i haven't seen any other people do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are more of a Jew than I am, and I am more Irish than you will ever be.   Now what was you BOG IRISH used to say about the IRA murdering innocent people again ?
Click to expand...


wow...heavy duty insults...

ya call me a jew as though it is an insult and claim you are irish to build yourself up...

well, LOL, i guess i can't argue with that.

no wonder sunni man ignores you and coyote was worn down to her last nerve.

thanks for wishing acts of terror on the USA again, on our citizens and families. do you have anyone in particular you wish this tragedy on.


----------



## Shaarona

Phoenall said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> -----Ok    here it is ----I served----as an officer in the US Navy----but
> I am not retired------I did not do 20 years.     A spouse of a RETIRED
> OFFICER    has lots of rights and is almost considered a veteran----
> renember    "THOSE WHO WAIT,,   ALSO SERVE"
> That which is the PURIST SHIT OF ALL----are the morons who
> APPOINT themselves   mediators  of  truth---generally----that
> "truth"  which  reflects their own disgusting ---pure shit---filth.
> 
> 
> 
> I have known many officer's wives and none of them expressed themselves with such nasty and disgusting language like you do here all of the time.   ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know many muslims and they all use abusive profanities all the time, almost as if they are illiterate trash and crack whores
Click to expand...


I have NEVER heard a Muslim use profanities.


----------



## Cajun

Phoenall said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> -----Ok    here it is ----I served----as an officer in the US Navy----but
> I am not retired------I did not do 20 years.     A spouse of a RETIRED
> OFFICER    has lots of rights and is almost considered a veteran----
> renember    "THOSE WHO WAIT,,   ALSO SERVE"
> That which is the PURIST SHIT OF ALL----are the morons who
> APPOINT themselves   mediators  of  truth---generally----that
> "truth"  which  reflects their own disgusting ---pure shit---filth.
> 
> 
> 
> I have known many officer's wives and none of them expressed themselves with such nasty and disgusting language like you do here all of the time.   ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know many muslims and they all use abusive profanities all the time, almost as if they are illiterate trash and crack whores
Click to expand...


from what i have seen of the muslim posters and, indeed, the pro-palestinian posters so far, they are, as a group, perhaps the least profane people on the board. in facct, i am probably the most ostreperous, profane, and vulgar poster among these extraordinarily polite posters and i rarely indulge in that type of off color language. i don't recall seeing sunni man, indofred, noomi, and other islamic posters being anything but polite despite the very hateful and provocative posts directed at them. 

this has been my experience in reaal life as well. i have met muslims of all types and every single one of them has been nothing less than polite and gracious and i am saying that as an irish catholic. they have never ever even once made me feel uncomfortable in any way.

meanwhile, look at the posts from the jewish and zionist posters on this board. i do not think you can find a group more opposite of what i have described above. they engage in bigoted, abusive, threatening, arrogant, confrontational, and vulgar behavior to the extreme. thye sorely lacking in any type of honesty as well.

they hide behind their judaism, which is odd for a group that is made up of largely white, middle class and upper middle class people. they not only fabricate anti-Semitism where it doesn't exist, they provoke it as much as the whiney little kid on the playgtound who complains to the teacher and who is even told by that teacher to not complain so much about nothing or they will continue to be targetted.

and as a people who cpmplains about bigotry, you people display bigotry of the absolutely wirst kind. look at you, wishing death or other tragedy to "pro-islam posters".

that is just the truth of the matter. that does not make me an anti-semite. what that truth does is make jews, as a group but certainly not all of them, vulgar profane bigots, arrogant asses, and profligate crybabies who care little for anyone other than the members of their insular and exclusive little clique.


----------



## Cajun

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have known many officer's wives and none of them expressed themselves with such nasty and disgusting language like you do here all of the time.   ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know many muslims and they all use abusive profanities all the time, almost as if they are illiterate trash and crack whores
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have NEVER heard a Muslim use profanities.
Click to expand...


LOL...i wish i had seen your post before mine. i lack a certain economy of language. 

thank you, shaarona. what i ind hard to believe is these people are guilty of the very thing they accuse others of, and iswear, they don't even seem to be aware of it, they are so arrigant and self centered.

i really want to also express my thanks and appreciation nto all the muslim posters i bhave seen on these forums for conducting themselves with and honor, dignity, and compassion that is beyond my comprehension given the way they are treated and maligned.


----------



## toastman

Cajun said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have known many officer's wives and none of them expressed themselves with such nasty and disgusting language like you do here all of the time.   ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know many muslims and they all use abusive profanities all the time, almost as if they are illiterate trash and crack whores
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> from what i have seen of the muslim posters and, indeed, the pro-palestinian posters so far, they are, as a group, perhaps the least profane people on the board. in facct, i am probably the most ostreperous, profane, and vulgar poster among these extraordinarily polite posters and i rarely indulge in that type of off color language. i don't recall seeing sunni man, indofred, noomi, and other islamic posters being anything but polite despite the very hateful and provocative posts directed at them.
> 
> this has been my experience in reaal life as well. i have met muslims of all types and every single one of them has been nothing less than polite and gracious and i am saying that as an irish catholic. they have never ever even once made me feel uncomfortable in any way.
> 
> meanwhile, look at the posts from the jewish and zionist posters on this board. i do not think you can find a group more opposite of what i have described above. they engage in bigoted, abusive, threatening, arrogant, confrontational, and vulgar behavior to the extreme. thye sorely lacking in any type of honesty as well.
> 
> they hide behind their judaism, which is odd for a group that is made up of largely white, middle class and upper middle class people. they not only fabricate anti-Semitism where it doesn't exist, they provoke it as much as the whiney little kid on the playgtound who complains to the teacher and who is even told by that teacher to not complain so much about nothing or they will continue to be targetted.
> 
> and as a people who cpmplains about bigotry, you people display bigotry of the absolutely wirst kind. look at you, wishing death or other tragedy to "pro-islam posters".
> 
> that is just the truth of the matter. that does not make me an anti-semite. what that truth does is make jews, as a group but certainly not all of them, vulgar profane bigots, arrogant asses, and profligate crybabies who care little for anyone other than the members of their insular and exclusive little clique.
Click to expand...



LOL Mr. Seattle. Spewing the same bullshit over and over. Always targetting Zionist posters and making the pro - Palestinians posters look like angels. 

Btw, your opening phrase is quite ironic:

*from what i have seen of the muslim posters *

Yesterday, you said you only joined 4 days ago, did you not ?


----------



## Phoenall

Cajun said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cajun said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is with you jews and your supporters wishing death and/or injury on other posters and their families. i haven't seen any other people do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are more of a Jew than I am, and I am more Irish than you will ever be.   Now what was you BOG IRISH used to say about the IRA murdering innocent people again ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wow...heavy duty insults...
> 
> ya call me a jew as though it is an insult and claim you are irish to build yourself up...
> 
> well, LOL, i guess i can't argue with that.
> 
> no wonder sunni man ignores you and coyote was worn down to her last nerve.
> 
> thanks for wishing acts of terror on the USA again, on our citizens and families. do you have anyone in particular you wish this tragedy on.
Click to expand...





 Just pointing out that in thick paddy style you get things wrong, if I wanted to insult you I would refer to your support of terrorism against unarmed women and children. Learnt from the islamonazi muslims paid for by Gadaffi and BOG IRISH in America.

Yep muslims and terrorist supporting paddies.............


----------



## Phoenall

Shaarona said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have known many officer's wives and none of them expressed themselves with such nasty and disgusting language like you do here all of the time.   ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know many muslims and they all use abusive profanities all the time, almost as if they are illiterate trash and crack whores
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have NEVER heard a Muslim use profanities.
Click to expand...




 Now why don't I believe you ?


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a low blow and says more about the person making those remarks than the person those remarks are about
> 
> It's sleaze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you a sleaze, Coyote.  You and your friends care nothing about what is going on in the different countries of Europe.  Don't you think that there are Muslims who are willing to assimilate into each country and they themselves don't like what is going on.  Why don't you and your boyfriend Sunni go to Europe on your next vacation, and both of you can tour the different countries and see for yourself.  Just be sure that you, yourself, don't go into any of those no-go zones.
> 
> As for veterans, Coyote, do you think it is disparaging them by suggesting that they go to the V.A. Hospital to see a psychiatrist if needed.  My own husband, retired military has spent many years  in the service with three tours in Vietnam.  In fact, the last war he was in was the Gulf War, so if anyone is entitled to speak up, I think that I as a spouse of a man who served his country for so long has that right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She will find in the not too distant future that it will be packs of baying muslims that will be attacking the vets and making claims about them being baby killers and rapists. We went through just this scenario about 8 years back, with the repatriated soldiers being spat at and having items thrown at them by muslim gangs filled with hate and spite. When the decent British people went to sort them out the muslims ran to the police and demanded protection so they could carry on their hate filled attacks. We even had women going into hospitals that were treating injured soldiers and attacking them in their beds, trying to remove drips and bandages, hitting their wounds etc.* Cant wait for it to happen in the US to one of the pro islam posters family members, see if they change their minds about muslims then*.
Click to expand...



Wow.  What an incredibly hateful and bigoted thing to say.

'nuff said.


----------



## Coyote

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you take your disgusting self and write E-mails to your potential boyfriends and tell them how bad I am.  I don't think the owner of these forums exactly put up these forums for people to argue with each other and I also don't think those who want to read this forum want to see us go back and forth, but to give some news on these forums.  *Do you have anything to say about Europe?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did lady.
> 
> Considerable.
> 
> Unlike you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really???  Under what threads were you posting articles about Europe.  I'll have to look them up to see what you said.
Click to expand...


My responses in THIS thread were about Europe.

Are we going to add reading comprehension to your list of deficiencies?


----------



## Coyote

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, I will reiterate -- you and your gang jump on any post where you don't like the article or what is being said.  As for the Israeli Ambassador to Norway, Norway is in Europe, isn't it, and this is the Europe Forum.  It was just a little tidbit of news.  Do  you have any other news you can give us coming out of Europe?  And, Coyote, you can't seem to stop with your "trolling" nonsense when you know that one of your best boyfriends here is actually what a troll is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally, I'll be happy to follow your lead and discuss the issues though I may mightily disagree - but *you* choose the path and the style of discussion.  It's in your hands
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for you to post one article about what is going on in at least one European country.  Every article doesn't have to be a discussion, but might be an interesting piece of news to the readers.
Click to expand...


This isn't a news forum.  It's a discussion forum.  Or haven't you gotten that yet?


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> -----Ok    here it is ----I served----as an officer in the US Navy----but
> I am not retired------I did not do 20 years.     A spouse of a RETIRED
> OFFICER    has lots of rights and is almost considered a veteran----
> renember    "THOSE WHO WAIT,,   ALSO SERVE"
> That which is the PURIST SHIT OF ALL----are the morons who
> APPOINT themselves   mediators  of  truth---generally----that
> "truth"  which  reflects their own disgusting ---pure shit---filth.
> 
> 
> 
> I have known many officer's wives and none of them expressed themselves with such nasty and disgusting language like you do here all of the time.   ..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know many muslims and they all use abusive profanities all the time, almost as if they are illiterate trash and crack whores
Click to expand...



We get a lot of Muslim students - men and women, from around the world.  I've found them to be very polite.  People of all types will go off on profane rants or drop the occassional f-bomb, but I haven't noticed that with our Muslim students.  My guess is they are not much different than any other group and culture/class/background has more to do with it than does religion


----------



## Sally

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sally, I'll be happy to follow your lead and discuss the issues though I may mightily disagree - but *you* choose the path and the style of discussion.  It's in your hands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for you to post one article about what is going on in at least one European country.  Every article doesn't have to be a discussion, but might be an interesting piece of news to the readers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This isn't a news forum.  It's a discussion forum.  Or haven't you gotten that yet?
Click to expand...



Now isn't that strange since I have seen many, many news articles on these various forums which I have noticed have gotten many views and no discussion.  Therefore, I gathered from this that many readers just view the articles for the contents and feel that they don't have to discuss anything.  By the way, don't you have to do your work,  or do your bosses appreciate the "fine" work you are doing on these forums?


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you a sleaze, Coyote.  You and your friends care nothing about what is going on in the different countries of Europe.  Don't you think that there are Muslims who are willing to assimilate into each country and they themselves don't like what is going on.  Why don't you and your boyfriend Sunni go to Europe on your next vacation, and both of you can tour the different countries and see for yourself.  Just be sure that you, yourself, don't go into any of those no-go zones.
> 
> As for veterans, Coyote, do you think it is disparaging them by suggesting that they go to the V.A. Hospital to see a psychiatrist if needed.  My own husband, retired military has spent many years  in the service with three tours in Vietnam.  In fact, the last war he was in was the Gulf War, so if anyone is entitled to speak up, I think that I as a spouse of a man who served his country for so long has that right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She will find in the not too distant future that it will be packs of baying muslims that will be attacking the vets and making claims about them being baby killers and rapists. We went through just this scenario about 8 years back, with the repatriated soldiers being spat at and having items thrown at them by muslim gangs filled with hate and spite. When the decent British people went to sort them out the muslims ran to the police and demanded protection so they could carry on their hate filled attacks. We even had women going into hospitals that were treating injured soldiers and attacking them in their beds, trying to remove drips and bandages, hitting their wounds etc.* Cant wait for it to happen in the US to one of the pro islam posters family members, see if they change their minds about muslims then*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  What an incredibly hateful and bigoted thing to say.
> 
> 'nuff said.
Click to expand...




 At least I am not attacking a full race because of NAZI HATRED am I.  How many times have you salivated over the thought of all the Jews getting mass murdered by the muslims ?


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have known many officer's wives and none of them expressed themselves with such nasty and disgusting language like you do here all of the time.   ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know many muslims and they all use abusive profanities all the time, almost as if they are illiterate trash and crack whores
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We get a lot of Muslim students - men and women, from around the world.  I've found them to be very polite.  People of all types will go off on profane rants or drop the occassional f-bomb, but I haven't noticed that with our Muslim students.  My guess is they are not much different than any other group and culture/class/background has more to do with it than does religion
Click to expand...





 Can you speak Urdu and Arabic then, do you know what shufti kush means ?


----------



## irosie91

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know many muslims and they all use abusive profanities all the time, almost as if they are illiterate trash and crack whores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We get a lot of Muslim students - men and women, from around the world.  I've found them to be very polite.  People of all types will go off on profane rants or drop the occassional f-bomb, but I haven't noticed that with our Muslim students.  My guess is they are not much different than any other group and culture/class/background has more to do with it than does religion
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you speak Urdu and Arabic then, do you know what shufti kush means ?
Click to expand...



Funny you mention  Urdu and Arabic----those are the languages 
in which I know the MOST VULGARITIES_-----not because I use 
them or speak those languages-----simply because in the course 
of my work and to some extent just every day life----I HAVE 
ENCOUNTERED  arabic and urdu speaking people.    BOTH  groups 
evince EXTREME etiquette in the presence of persons who have 
some power over them -----teachers, cops, bureaucrats and 
even anyone who looks  "RICH"     and members 
of both groups ----both male and female---curse like sailors---
INCESSANTLY------you need know only a few dozen words 
in arabic and urdu to  NOTICE IT.      My hubby was born in 
a shariah cesspit----but rescued from it as an infant--There 
are many muslims from that country in my city-----and ----
he does interact with them since they tend to be in small 
businesses ------in fact its from them he buys the Israeli 
newspapers.    In order to keep the peace---he pretends 
to not understand a word of arabic------that way they can 
curse the jew to their hearts'  content whilst smiling politely


----------



## irosie91

Sunni Man said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> -----Ok    here it is ----I served----as an officer in the US Navy----but
> I am not retired------I did not do 20 years.     A spouse of a RETIRED
> OFFICER    has lots of rights and is almost considered a veteran----
> renember    "THOSE WHO WAIT,,   ALSO SERVE"
> That which is the PURIST SHIT OF ALL----are the morons who
> APPOINT themselves   mediators  of  truth---generally----that
> "truth"  which  reflects their own disgusting ---pure shit---filth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sunni>>>
> I have known many officer's wives and none of them expressed themselves with such nasty and disgusting language like you do here all of the time.   ..
Click to expand...




Coyote endorsed the comment of  sunni------Interestingly----
I QUOTED HER-----"pure shit"        in my post and---in general---
the only vulgarities I use are -----in response to the very same 
vugarities which I usually QUOTE ----in my response.      It is quite 
a phenomenon that the people whose vulgarities I QUOTE-----
accuse me   (THE JEW)    of   using vulgar langauge.   Some 
"pure shit"   never changes and---likely---judging from the  
"pure shit"    expressed by  "pure shit"   on this board-----never 
will


----------



## Coyote

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> She will find in the not too distant future that it will be packs of baying muslims that will be attacking the vets and making claims about them being baby killers and rapists. We went through just this scenario about 8 years back, with the repatriated soldiers being spat at and having items thrown at them by muslim gangs filled with hate and spite. When the decent British people went to sort them out the muslims ran to the police and demanded protection so they could carry on their hate filled attacks. We even had women going into hospitals that were treating injured soldiers and attacking them in their beds, trying to remove drips and bandages, hitting their wounds etc.* Cant wait for it to happen in the US to one of the pro islam posters family members, see if they change their minds about muslims then*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  What an incredibly hateful and bigoted thing to say.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I am not attacking a full race because of NAZI HATRED am I.
Click to expand...


Well...I don't know what the cause of your hatred is but it may as well be NAZI HATRED.



> How many times have you salivated over the thought of all the Jews getting mass murdered by the muslims ?



  You really seriously are nuts.


----------



## Coyote

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for you to post one article about what is going on in at least one European country.  Every article doesn't have to be a discussion, but might be an interesting piece of news to the readers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a news forum.  It's a discussion forum.  Or haven't you gotten that yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Now isn't that strange since I have seen many, many news articles on these various forums which I have noticed have gotten many views and no discussion.  Therefore, I gathered from this that many readers just view the articles for the contents and feel that they don't have to discuss anything.  By the way, don't you have to do your work,  or do your bosses appreciate the "fine" work you are doing on these forums?
Click to expand...



It really isn't so strange Sally.  There are any number of sites you can go to where it's just news.  In fact - you can find your own personal echo-chambers carrying only the viewpoints you prefer.  Messageboards are discussion areas.  I'm not sure if you noticed but there is considerable discussion that goes on.  We even have a rule that requires some personal content when posting articles or links as your OP in order to promote discussion.  The idea is to encourage discussion - not just post cut and paste articles ad nauseum.

Thank you for being so concerned about my work, but let me reassure you that there is no need for concern.  It appears that you are having to dig deeper and further to find mud to sling in your attacks.  Pretty pathetic eh?


----------



## Sally

Coyote said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't a news forum.  It's a discussion forum.  Or haven't you gotten that yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now isn't that strange since I have seen many, many news articles on these various forums which I have noticed have gotten many views and no discussion.  Therefore, I gathered from this that many readers just view the articles for the contents and feel that they don't have to discuss anything.  By the way, don't you have to do your work,  or do your bosses appreciate the "fine" work you are doing on these forums?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It really isn't so strange Sally.  There are any number of sites you can go to where it's just news.  In fact - you can find your own personal echo-chambers carrying only the viewpoints you prefer.  Messageboards are discussion areas.  I'm not sure if you noticed but there is considerable discussion that goes on.  We even have a rule that requires some personal content when posting articles or links as your OP in order to promote discussion.  The idea is to encourage discussion - not just post cut and paste articles ad nauseum.
> 
> Thank you for being so concerned about my work, but let me reassure you that there is no need for concern.  It appears that you are having to dig deeper and further to find mud to sling in your attacks.  Pretty pathetic eh?
Click to expand...



Blah, blah, blah.  I am so tired of your nonsense that I will not even waste my time reading what  you have written because it is probably more nonsense.  The only reason I happened to put up this article was because of the other Norway article which was consequently removed.  If I knew what a hullabaloo you and your boyfriends would make of this one article, I would never have posted it.  I hope you are satisfied now and you can stop with your nonsense.  However, you have to admit that it gave you and your boyfriends a good time with it.


----------



## Phoenall

Coyote said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  What an incredibly hateful and bigoted thing to say.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I am not attacking a full race because of NAZI HATRED am I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well...I don't know what the cause of your hatred is but it may as well be NAZI HATRED.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How many times have you salivated over the thought of all the Jews getting mass murdered by the muslims ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really seriously are nuts.
Click to expand...




Nope just posting as I see it, why is it always the extremist Nazi jew haters that don't see themselves as they really are


----------



## Phoenall

Sally said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now isn't that strange since I have seen many, many news articles on these various forums which I have noticed have gotten many views and no discussion.  Therefore, I gathered from this that many readers just view the articles for the contents and feel that they don't have to discuss anything.  By the way, don't you have to do your work,  or do your bosses appreciate the "fine" work you are doing on these forums?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really isn't so strange Sally.  There are any number of sites you can go to where it's just news.  In fact - you can find your own personal echo-chambers carrying only the viewpoints you prefer.  Messageboards are discussion areas.  I'm not sure if you noticed but there is considerable discussion that goes on.  We even have a rule that requires some personal content when posting articles or links as your OP in order to promote discussion.  The idea is to encourage discussion - not just post cut and paste articles ad nauseum.
> 
> Thank you for being so concerned about my work, but let me reassure you that there is no need for concern.  It appears that you are having to dig deeper and further to find mud to sling in your attacks.  Pretty pathetic eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah.  I am so tired of your nonsense that I will not even waste my time reading what  you have written because it is probably more nonsense.  The only reason I happened to put up this article was because of the other Norway article which was consequently removed.  If I knew what a hullabaloo you and your boyfriends would make of this one article, I would never have posted it.  I hope you are satisfied now and you can stop with your nonsense.  However, you have to admit that it gave you and your boyfriends a good time with it.
Click to expand...





A person so biased and so arrogant should never be a mod, they have a need that goes against the ethos.


----------



## Cajun

Phoenall said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> She will find in the not too distant future that it will be packs of baying muslims that will be attacking the vets and making claims about them being baby killers and rapists. We went through just this scenario about 8 years back, with the repatriated soldiers being spat at and having items thrown at them by muslim gangs filled with hate and spite. When the decent British people went to sort them out the muslims ran to the police and demanded protection so they could carry on their hate filled attacks. We even had women going into hospitals that were treating injured soldiers and attacking them in their beds, trying to remove drips and bandages, hitting their wounds etc.* Cant wait for it to happen in the US to one of the pro islam posters family members, see if they change their minds about muslims then*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.  What an incredibly hateful and bigoted thing to say.
> 
> 'nuff said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least I am not attacking a full race because of NAZI HATRED am I.  *How many times *have you salivated over the thought of all the Jews getting mass murdered by the muslims ?
Click to expand...


since i've been here she hasn't done that, and i see nothing in her old posts doing that, so i would hazard the guess that the answer to your question is 'none."

she certainly doesn't seem like the kind of person to be bigoted or wish for the mass murder of anygroup she is etraordinarily tolerant and the least o your worriess.

and you are one crazy..."watch your mouth". (patsy lewis; telma hopkns-1971)


----------



## Sally

Phoenall said:


> Sally said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> It really isn't so strange Sally.  There are any number of sites you can go to where it's just news.  In fact - you can find your own personal echo-chambers carrying only the viewpoints you prefer.  Messageboards are discussion areas.  I'm not sure if you noticed but there is considerable discussion that goes on.  We even have a rule that requires some personal content when posting articles or links as your OP in order to promote discussion.  The idea is to encourage discussion - not just post cut and paste articles ad nauseum.
> 
> Thank you for being so concerned about my work, but let me reassure you that there is no need for concern.  It appears that you are having to dig deeper and further to find mud to sling in your attacks.  Pretty pathetic eh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah, blah, blah.  I am so tired of your nonsense that I will not even waste my time reading what  you have written because it is probably more nonsense.  The only reason I happened to put up this article was because of the other Norway article which was consequently removed.  If I knew what a hullabaloo you and your boyfriends would make of this one article, I would never have posted it.  I hope you are satisfied now and you can stop with your nonsense.  However, you have to admit that it gave you and your boyfriends a good time with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A person so biased and so arrogant should never be a mod, they have a need that goes against the ethos.
Click to expand...


Phoenall, as you can see this thread has gone on and on when it should really have ended a long time ago.  I feel that there were enough intelligent viewers of this thread that they certainly can see what was going on.  It is a waste of time to continue going back and forth with this trio on this thread.  They would go on ad infinitum  to be able to play with each other here.


----------



## Shaarona

irosie91 said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> We get a lot of Muslim students - men and women, from around the world.  I've found them to be very polite.  People of all types will go off on profane rants or drop the occassional f-bomb, but I haven't noticed that with our Muslim students.  My guess is they are not much different than any other group and culture/class/background has more to do with it than does religion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you speak Urdu and Arabic then, do you know what shufti kush means ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you mention  Urdu and Arabic----those are the languages
> in which I know the MOST VULGARITIES_-----not because I use
> them or speak those languages-----simply because in the course
> of my work and to some extent just every day life----I HAVE
> ENCOUNTERED  arabic and urdu speaking people.    BOTH  groups
> evince EXTREME etiquette in the presence of persons who have
> some power over them -----teachers, cops, bureaucrats and
> even anyone who looks  "RICH"     and members
> of both groups ----both male and female---curse like sailors---
> INCESSANTLY------you need know only a few dozen words
> in arabic and urdu to  NOTICE IT.      My hubby was born in
> a shariah cesspit----but rescued from it as an infant--There
> are many muslims from that country in my city-----and ----
> he does interact with them since they tend to be in small
> businesses ------in fact its from them he buys the Israeli
> newspapers.    In order to keep the peace---he pretends
> to not understand a word of arabic------that way they can
> curse the jew to their hearts'  content whilst smiling politely
Click to expand...


Its considered bad form to learn or use vile language by Arabs.

Maybe its just a difference in class.


----------



## irosie91

Shaarona said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you speak Urdu and Arabic then, do you know what shufti kush means ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you mention  Urdu and Arabic----those are the languages
> in which I know the MOST VULGARITIES_-----not because I use
> them or speak those languages-----simply because in the course
> of my work and to some extent just every day life----I HAVE
> ENCOUNTERED  arabic and urdu speaking people.    BOTH  groups
> evince EXTREME etiquette in the presence of persons who have
> some power over them -----teachers, cops, bureaucrats and
> even anyone who looks  "RICH"     and members
> of both groups ----both male and female---curse like sailors---
> 
> INCESSANTLY------you need know only a few dozen words
> in arabic and urdu to  NOTICE IT.      My hubby was born in
> a shariah cesspit----but rescued from it as an infant--There
> are many muslims from that country in my city-----and ----
> he does interact with them since they tend to be in small
> 
> businesses ------in fact its from them he buys the Israeli
> newspapers.    In order to keep the peace---he pretends
> to not understand a word of arabic------that way they can
> curse the jew to their hearts'  content whilst smiling politely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its considered bad form to learn or use vile language by Arabs.
> 
> Maybe its just a difference in class.
Click to expand...



What are you calling  "class"       In urdu speaking lands
 and lands of arabic speakers  the highest level of education
 is -----engineer or physician.      I learned  arabic and urdu  
vulgarities from arabic and urdu speaking physicians.   I live 
in a very culturally diverse town-------muslims  (and southeast 
asians of all creeds)    and jews tend to shop in the same stores.

the MOST vulgar emissions-----come forth from 
NIQABIS -------my all time fave was an all in black 
Niqabi----dragging a gaggle of toddlers----she dropped 
a bunch of beets in the supermarket and YELLED OUT  

                     " KUS ACHTAH"    (really loud)

I was so horrified I glanced at the kids and then noticed 
her EYES ON ME---BURNING WITH ANGER    (thru the slits 
of the black mask)

   you must hate arabic speaking people   Shaar----you just 
       accused MOST OF THEM OF BEING  "low class"


----------



## SayMyName

Perhaps, but Norway is so beautiful. They have gotten a little cocky since the wealth from oil came in, but other than that, a lot of great things happening there. For example, if I was a young man again, I would head there pronto to take advantage of a totally free college education in their universities as they are currently offering for foreign students that qualify. Also, like Canada used to do, you get a certain amount of land, the acreage of which I am not sure of, to keep and build on so long as you stay, live and work it for at least 5 years. Not lastly, but enough for now, the women are so damn good-looking.


----------

